# Post ur Pic for Our New Member Mug Shot Album....



## lesofprimus (Aug 2, 2005)

Im putting together a new Member Mug Shot Album... The final product will be locked and stickied in this section... 

I have a bunch of u guys' ugly mugs still saved, but if u want to post a new or updated pic of ur mug, feel free....


----------



## evangilder (Aug 2, 2005)

I noticed the signs behind are for the USS Cole. 

Here is a more recent one of me, in the Hall of Aviation at Disney's California Adventure. It is the line for a ride called "Soaring Over California"


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 2, 2005)

I did some work on the Cole after she came back to the States with that big ass hole in her hide... Really a bad time there... I had to go into some spaces that stunk of burnt flesh and copper....

The signs were givin to me by an old Senior Chief that I knew from the Good Ol Days...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2005)

I had heard that cleanup of that was pretty gruesome. Cool signs though. A good way to honor the guys that got killed on the Cole.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 3, 2005)

here's me, i need a bit of resizing though.........


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2005)

Here you go Lanc, I cut you down to size.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 3, 2005)

Here's me...


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 3, 2005)

Thats the same pic I had of u before... Still agood shot nonetheless...

Dont worry about the size hgang... Im gonna crop and resize the pics anyways when I do the final thread......


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2005)

Okey doke. Resize is a quick and easy for me with Photoshop, so I thought I would help out.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2005)

OK - gotta throw mine in.......


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2005)

Pun intended...You're looking pretty fly there, Joe!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2005)

8) Thanks!


----------



## trackend (Aug 3, 2005)

This pic is about an hour old.
FBJ is not smiling Evan thats a smirk aimed at me you can tell what hes thinking ( I get to fly these neat planes all you do is play with a big train set ) I hate you FBJ


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2005)

Great stuff Track, nice pic - WAIT! IS THAT SWORDFISH BEHIND YOU -


----------



## trackend (Aug 3, 2005)

Sod it missed em again.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 3, 2005)

You fellas are whacked! 
Joe, I gotta say this. In that pic you look like a thinner, younger Ron Jeremy! What a porn set, eh? Sorry! 

Here's my latest. Don't like it? Tough!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Joe, I gotta say this. In that pic you look like a thinner, younger Ron Jeremy!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2005)

Yep, Joe gets to have all the fun. Hey, you get to play with trains, at least. I just have this boring test equipment. But my cubicle is filled with airplane pictures.


----------



## trackend (Aug 3, 2005)

Not all the time Eric. 

Look oh what joy Data Links


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2005)

hehe I only get simulated data links. But it is fun sometimes grabbing some manufacturers equipment and seeing if we can break it.


----------



## trackend (Aug 3, 2005)

You have me there Eric as it controls signaling based on the fly by wire multi voting system its sow-en up tighter than a drum so no access is allowed at any time other than for fault analysis purpose's


----------



## toffigd (Aug 3, 2005)

Here's me, a bit drunk  Pic taken year ago, near Olsztyn.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 3, 2005)

dear lord he has no body, he's just a floating head!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2005)

...and hands


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 3, 2005)

Still alot of members that havent posted pics yet......

Comeon, get em posted......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2005)

Threw another - GOD I'M PRETTY


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 3, 2005)

No denying that.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2005)

Little out of focus to tell in that shot, Joe.  Or is that what you look like after too many beers?


----------



## trackend (Aug 3, 2005)

Christ FBJ I know you guys in the US are very fussy about having nice straight teeth but thats the biggest bleeding brace i've ever seen jesus it's even clamping your ears down


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 3, 2005)

Cute. 
The joke, not you Joe.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Or is that what you look like after too many beers?



Or attempting to stay airborne!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 3, 2005)

The new Mug Shot Album is posted... Go check the Shots........ Its locked up... There are 20 pics posted....

Ones that could be replaced:

adler
CC
cripps
hotspace
GrG
Med
Pips


----------



## toffigd (Aug 4, 2005)

Found another one pic of me  taken in May. 

This is the only gun remaining of 4 130mm-gun battery on the Hel peninsula. 
Till 1996 it was a military area, full of military stuff  Spent there whole 2 days and still didn't see everything (fortunately it's only about 2 hours by train or ship from Gdansk).


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 4, 2005)

What Navy Ballcap are u wearing toffi???


----------



## toffigd (Aug 5, 2005)

USS Thomas S. Gates CG 51  
I bought it on board of this cruiser, during her (ship in English is "female", am I right?) visit in Gdynia because of Baltops a few years ago.

Also I've got HMS Westminster F 237


----------



## trackend (Aug 5, 2005)

Neat picture Toff it looks like and heavily armed Cuckoo clock  
Yes you are quite right all ships in English are refered to as she.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 5, 2005)

Very cool toffi.... I know the Gates quite well..... Shes homeported about 12 minutes from my house... Ive even been on her twice before....

Very VERY cool toffi........


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Aug 5, 2005)

Here I am striking a Luft-waffle pose, with the piercing steely-eyed gaze... ready to do battle with some Viermots...

Actually, as soon as I sat down all the beverages I had consumed up to that point in the day ganged up on me...
and the fella shooting the picture was taking his sweet 'ole time... grrrr...







My Dad was a photographer and I spent entirely too much time with a camera lens in my face while growing up.
So I kinda dislike having my picture taken for the most part, and it sorta shows here...







Here's a bit of photochopping...







Fade to Black...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2005)

OK BLACKWOLF - THAT LAST PHOTO! DID YOU EVER SEE THE MOVIE 1941?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 5, 2005)

He just needs the cigar.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2005)

CAPTIAN 'WILD BILL' KELSO!


----------



## Glider (Aug 5, 2005)

For those who may be interested this is mine and I am the one in front


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 5, 2005)

Cool. That looks like a blast.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 5, 2005)

I will add those pics to the Album....

Thx for adding them....

Come on all u other members... Post a pic if u got it and Ill set it up with all of our ugly mugs....

Med, I still need a good one of u dude....


----------



## Glider (Aug 5, 2005)

Thank you, it is. For those who think that taking of in a glider is a calm sedate affair this may help.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 5, 2005)

I rode as a passenger in one three times when I was in my late teens, and that's exactly how we took-off. What a rush!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 5, 2005)

Ive added and updated the Members Album.........


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Aug 5, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> OK BLACKWOLF - THAT LAST PHOTO! DID YOU EVER SEE THE MOVIE 1941?


*WAR NERVES? WHO SAID WAR NERVES??*







Well, I _am_ Mr. P-40... and Wild Bill is one of my alter-egos...

Strangely enough I watched that flick today for the umpteen-zillionth time while keeping an eye on my neices. I'm trying to get them interested in things with wings, but I don't think it's working...


Anyhoo, here's a bit of trivia. 'Wild Bill Kelso' had another name before the film was released. What was it?


Fade to Black...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2005)

BlackWolf3945 said:


> FLYBOYJ said:
> 
> 
> > OK BLACKWOLF - THAT LAST PHOTO! DID YOU EVER SEE THE MOVIE 1941?
> ...



Very Cool - 

Don't know the trivia answer!

Nice shots glider - make sure Blackwolf isn't in the air with you though, he might get nervous!


----------



## Glider (Aug 6, 2005)

Him Nervous!! How would you feel?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice pics guys! 

Like that second shot Glider! That could be me in a few months.


----------



## Glider (Aug 6, 2005)

Good Luck to you, you will love it. That was a cable launch which certainly gets the adrenaline going. Lots of places do airtows which is very different.
Can I ask where your going to fly from?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 6, 2005)

Im not entirely sure, Plymouth I think. Ill start off in a Grob Tutor, then go on to a Vigilant powered glider (engine gets switiched off during flight) then ill apply for my solo glider wings, by which time ill be able to go up in a cable launched glider.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 6, 2005)

Isnt there some sort of height restriction in gliders???


----------



## Pisis (Aug 9, 2005)

here was my photo but it's not here anymore


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 9, 2005)

Heres me looking like one of the 2312 sqd. homies


----------



## Pisis (Aug 9, 2005)

more


----------



## Glider (Aug 9, 2005)

Les If you mean the height of the pilot no there isn't. Some are tighter than others obviously just like a car. The only one I had a problem with was the K21 in the photo. I had to remember to lower myself as we touched down or I would get a nasty crack on the head.
As for height as in altitude anything goes as long as the airspace is free.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 9, 2005)

Yea I was talking about CC's personal height... He and I are rather tall individuals, with me being 6'6"...

Hey Stoner, I mean Pisis, that first pic u got up there, PICT0148.JPG, thats a great bogger shot... Were u trying to photograph them boogs, or was it just a simple accident that they were there???


----------



## Pisis (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm not sure with the word bogger, but do you mean these snots? As I said previously, my digi cam has a great macro mode.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Yeah, I noticed the nasal debris too


----------



## Pisis (Aug 10, 2005)

It's up to you guys, ignore them - or glorify them!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Look at my nose - lovely and clean! 

(My eyes are different colours)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 10, 2005)

I once saw an eel that looked like that, when I was swimming. It was green.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

But were its eyes different colours? NO!  

(Dont question the t shirt...just bask in its pink glory.)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 10, 2005)

'k...:-"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Wolf whistling? Dont worry, I get that a lot 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 10, 2005)

It wasn't a wolf whistle. It was a "Ok, time to look away and act natural. Avoid eye contact." whistle. 
See, I'll do it again. See? :-"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Sound like a wolf whistle to me


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 10, 2005)

Freak.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

It takes one to know one, NS 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 10, 2005)

Yeah, well...your mother...your mother...pees sitting down...so there!...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Theres some information I didnt need  What you doing watching my Mum pee anyway?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 10, 2005)

...Nothing.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Me being attacked by an incomplete B-29, yesterday.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 10, 2005)

That picture is disturbing for so many reasons.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Me being mugged, yesterday.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2005)

I dont even want to know.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 10, 2005)

looks like a dog is ripping off your dick!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 10, 2005)

CC, u are officially labeled a Fruitcake.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 10, 2005)

Ha, ha! He pointed at *you* CC, not me!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 11, 2005)

For once. 


I dont like fruitcake les...Can I be a Turnip?


----------



## Pisis (Aug 11, 2005)

gosh... this discussion is wasting nature resources, energy, time, health... what more?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 11, 2005)

Im wasting words on lower cases and capitals. 8)


----------



## Pisis (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm practising my english skills. Not the grammar though...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 11, 2005)

You speak it better than lanc.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2005)

That I agree with. All Lanc know is "Lancaster...Good!"


----------



## plan_D (Aug 11, 2005)

That's all "Bomber" Harris knew too, why do you think we used the Lancaster so much? 

"What bomber shall we use mostly?"

"Good Lancaster"

"Lancaster?"

"Lancaster...good"

"Lancaster it is"


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2005)

LOL

Hey Les you were saying you needed a bigger pic of me for the album, so here you go.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 14, 2005)

Here is a pic of me guys next too a M4 Sherman Tank at Fort Benning, Georgia. "Best infantry base in the USA!"


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 14, 2005)

Ill try to get a more updated pic of me soon because we took that one a year ago.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> Fort Benning, Georgia. "Best infantry base in the USA!"



Yeah Right! Trust me it is not the best. Fort Cambell, Kentucky, Fort Bragg, North Carolina, and Fort Carson, Colorado are much better.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey, nice Sherman! I have a pic of me standing beside one somewhere that was taken years ago, right after I graduated from boot camp. It's not as pretty as that one though. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

There a couple of Shermans at our Headquarters and at out main training post over here in Germany.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 14, 2005)

I like the 3 kill rings on the gun tube...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah she is a pretty Sherman.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 14, 2005)

I like the winterized camo too.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 14, 2005)

Very nice obviously!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

By the way I like your avatar now pisis.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 15, 2005)

Yeah, Fort Benning has more tanks and vechicles including a captured Russian Artillery piece. Now you know what my 13 self looks like!


----------



## SM79Sparviero (Aug 21, 2005)

Here I am "con l' uccello in mano"
I hope the Moderator doesn't speak italian.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 21, 2005)

Well _I_ don't. Hell, I barely speak English, never mind anything else. 
I'll just assume it's something about how nice the weather is.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 21, 2005)

or a nice stroll in the park!


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 21, 2005)

A bird in the hand?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2005)

Still waiting on a better Mug Shot for u Med........ Cripps as well.........


----------



## SM79Sparviero (Aug 21, 2005)

Uccello=bird, in italian the most common expression for "cock"

"tenere l'uccello in mano"=to hold  the bird in the hand.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the Italian lesson! 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 21, 2005)

But the weather sure does look nice.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> Yeah, Fort Benning has more tanks and vechicles including a captured Russian Artillery piece. Now you know what my 13 self looks like!



Benning is the home of the Rangers but they also do one station Infantry Basic Training there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh and by the way so that it can get posted here is a new one.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 31, 2005)

Yeah i need to get an updated pic on here soon!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 31, 2005)

Here's a pic of me (in the back seat) about to go and do some aerobatics in a Nanchang CJ-6. not a very good pic but it's better than nothing!

BTW the flight was f**king awesome!!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 31, 2005)

Uhhh..., Either my computer isnt pulling it up or you havent posted it.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 31, 2005)

never mind there it is!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 31, 2005)

There it is!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Cool! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Aug 31, 2005)

I see a lot of CJs down at Camarillo. They look like a lot of fun! I heard that they are pretty economical to run as well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Great pics.

Here is another that I just had taken. Excuse the wierd face, I was really nervous and it was the only way to stay calm by making silly faces.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 1, 2005)

Lookin' pretty slick. 
Who's wedding?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Mine.

Me and my wife have been married for 2 years now, but everytime we planned our church wedding the army would send me to Kosovo or Iraq or something like that, so we finally got it out the way on the 20th of August before we went to the Dominican Republic.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh yeah, I think you mentioned that.  
Didn't you?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Dont know, maybe I did.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2005)

Finally got round to it...


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 2, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I see a lot of CJs down at Camarillo. They look like a lot of fun! I heard that they are pretty economical to run as well.



Yep there great fun! If you ever get the chance Evan get up in one, you won't be disappionted!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't think I would be disappointed in any airplane! There are probably a dozen or so in the general area that I have seen.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2005)

I think any aircraft would have to be a joy to fly. You either like doing it or you dont.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 10, 2005)

muhahaha


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 10, 2005)

Awesome Uniform Alder! Im going to get a picture of me in my greens very soon...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2005)

Now that is a scary pic there pisis.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 10, 2005)

me


----------



## evangilder (Sep 10, 2005)

You look like you are trapped in an 80s video!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2005)

I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 10, 2005)

evangilder said:


> You look like you are trapped in an 80s video!



I don't understand... maybe cuz there was no video in Czecho back in 80's 

Do you mean the color or waht?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2005)

That is how a typical 80's music video looked on MTV back in the 80's when the invasion of the New British Pop got big.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 10, 2005)

Not born during that time but ill go with it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2005)

I loved the 80's. Hair Bands Rock!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 10, 2005)

did you deplore to cut off your hair when you entered service?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2005)

Yes I cried when I cut off my hair. In fact I still have it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2005)

bloody hell! i'm planning on keeping my long hair for a while, though i've been told i'd look quite handsom with shorter hair........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2005)

I had long hair for many many years.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 28, 2005)

The Mug Shot Gallery has been refreshed and updated, as well as being made a Global Announcement...

I still need MANY MANY more pics from people that still havent found the balls enough to post thier pic, or atleast PM me the pic...

Comeone u fags......... Either post ur Mug or Pm it to me.......


----------



## Erich (Sep 28, 2005)

Geez losers I've posted 3 or so too many am I gonna have to.........

do I dare post a more current one mit Adidas Speedo ?  
wheres the puke bucket.

after lookin at all these young faces I do feel OLD


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

Kiwi certainly looks happy. 
Or maybe just stoned.


----------



## Erich (Sep 28, 2005)

I think a couple of these guys look stoned......... wheres my speedo pic ?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 28, 2005)

U post that pic erich and Ill slap a yellow card on ur ass.........

And I think there are a couple of stoners in this bunch....


----------



## Erich (Sep 28, 2005)

yes I will have to admit a small white ass covered in red hair is a bit much.......


----------



## evangilder (Sep 28, 2005)

Um, thanks for the visual, Erich.


----------



## Erich (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm honored Eric !


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 28, 2005)

> small white ass covered in red hair


Close enough???


----------



## Erich (Sep 28, 2005)

Les it almost came out my nose this time..........thanks, oh crap I think I peeeed

truthfully Les the pic reminds me of my neighbor three houses down


----------



## evangilder (Sep 28, 2005)

Damn, Les, that was funny! Your response was the kicker, Erich. My turn to pass a beverage through my nasal passage! Coffee is much better through the mouth only!


----------



## Erich (Sep 28, 2005)

alright guys if you suggest I use that nag as my siggy I'm goona........

besides that thing has got a big RED ASS not a small white one


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

Ok, who wants a red ass?


----------



## evangilder (Sep 28, 2005)

Easy there, NS. Don't get too excited!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

Sorry. Flashbacks.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 28, 2005)

If u look at the ass, ull see his white nose and belly, hence the white ass with red hairs........


> truthfully Les the pic reminds me of my neighbor three houses down


I couldnt possibly see why, but I'm sure its a "wonderful" neighborhood....


----------



## Erich (Sep 28, 2005)

no actually you're talking about my neighbor and his kids........and yes it is a great area to live, well if you like the smell with the big shots down the street.........


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 28, 2005)

lol...


----------



## Erich (Sep 28, 2005)

what the heck man you changed your siggy to a B model shootin up a 109's hiney ! oh the shame Les, the shame


----------



## Erich (Sep 28, 2005)

wa's up homey ?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 28, 2005)

ok erich...... Just 4 u......


----------



## Erich (Sep 28, 2005)

weird I posted and you still had your p-51/109 sig.

ah much better sir, but the me 262 should be shooting down the stang


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 28, 2005)

Is that siggy better????

Hmmmm... I have many siggys...... Not sure which ur referring to..


----------



## Erich (Sep 28, 2005)

i think my pc is on mongolian time or something similiar........seems a 1/2 second off on the replies.

will keep the red-ass pic for posterity and may use it if we come across some low lifes on the board // dang that isn't a bad idea is it. gosh this is crap but the lat pic i posted of the ass in farmer joes outfit actually did happen in my local. the ass turned as the farmer took the clothes off the ass and kicked the guy in the nutz and broke the guys hip in several places


----------



## evangilder (Sep 28, 2005)

Damn, that's gotta hurt! If it broke his hip, what did it do to his pods?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 28, 2005)

lol.... I know what u meant about the -109 now.... The yellow band is JG 11... Not sure of the pilot...


----------



## Erich (Sep 28, 2005)

right o Les.

Eric it isn't the same pic but very similair. The ass got tired of the sherades and starting spitting on the photographers and the farmer figured the animal had enough. the long johns were on the hind end........big mistake. he tried to pull them off and the ass was quicker than the eye and he got kicked, broke his hip out and the guy had to have it pinned for quite sometime............

way to go farmer Joe ! Hodie ho, ho, ho. Play with my ass will ya !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 29, 2005)

LOL 

By the way les I though I posted a new pic for you already.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 29, 2005)

Hmmmm, the only other one I remember seeing is the one in ur dress uniform, and u were making a funny face so I didnt use it....

Post up another if u like and I'll size and crop it and post it up there 4 ya...

That goes for all u other bums too... If u want to update ur pic, just post a new one here or PM it to me......


----------



## Erich (Sep 29, 2005)

and gentlemen please no copy cats alright ? I do find the pic quite unique

"so like where's the grub bub ?"


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 29, 2005)

BTW erich, just to let u know, I personalized that pic just for u.... It never was red....


----------



## Erich (Sep 29, 2005)

I duly noted that Les ! thanks as the red-guy looks awfully studly


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 29, 2005)

You are most certainly welcome my brother operator...


----------



## Erich (Sep 29, 2005)

thanks pal !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

No problem Les I will look one up to post to you tonight.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 2, 2005)

me?!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

alright now that is funny!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 5, 2005)

ein bissen "Wasserkopf" hehe


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Its PBALLION!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## kiwimac (Oct 6, 2005)

By request here is what I look like now. Let me simply add that i really, really, enjoy being a civvy.







Kiwimac


----------



## kiwimac (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh and I am in fact BALD, my head is not simply masquerading as a landing beacon!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 6, 2005)

wow it's trakkie in the future........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 6, 2005)

My god! It's Burl Ives!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 6, 2005)

No, you're not bald, Kiwi, your hair just migrated down to your face.


----------



## kiwimac (Oct 7, 2005)

One day you might well be as bald as I!  As for Burl Ives, I resemble that remark only wish I had his money!

Kiwimac


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 7, 2005)

I bet Burl Ives did Ann Margret!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 7, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Its PBALLION!



Sí, el a membero dello duoguerro flugzeugo dotto netto:


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2005)

Now that there is just frightening!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 7, 2005)

Oy!


----------



## Erich (Oct 7, 2005)

Kiwi : you've just got other things to do with your hormones  

watch out for circling night fighters

thumbs up friend !!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2005)

Pisis that is great.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Pisis, ill try that sometime! 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 7, 2005)

Weren't you in the Rocky Horror Picture Show?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Ummm, I think, I dont remember though


----------



## Pisis (Oct 8, 2005)

Well, you can't do this innfact, only if ya'll keep perfect diet and then pump up ur head...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 9, 2005)

CC, thats a WIERD pic!!


----------



## trackend (Nov 10, 2005)

Excellent Pisis, you look like Chuckie's mother


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2005)

Of course its weird, what pic of me isnt...

I like the new set of peoples pics you added les...Funny shit...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 11, 2005)

Thank you sir... Gotta try and do something to get them to post a REAL pic...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2005)

Are you sure theat some of those are not there REAL pics! LOL


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 12, 2005)

But where's that awesome pic of Wildcat wearing the Aussie bush hat? 
Seriously, that was a cool picture.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 12, 2005)

Hmmm, u know what, ur right, I missed those pics.... Wildcat, can u post onw up so I can cropit up and get it in the Album??


> Are you sure that some of those are not there REAL pics! LOL


Well, hussars is an actual picture, all the others are fakes...

WHOEVER HAS A PIC OF THEMSELVES THATS NOT YET IN THE ALBUM, PLEASE POST THEM HERE OR PM ME THE PIC.... i PROMISE TO DIGITALLY FIX ANY BELMISHES OR GHASTLY SCARS....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2005)

LOL


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 12, 2005)

I have added a pic of Wildcat to the album, as well as changed the pics of Adler, CC, evan, and NS...

Anyone else have changes to their mug shots???

Use this link below to check ur Mugshot...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2394


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Nope mine looks good to me.


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 13, 2005)

I need a new one, it'll be sorted by today


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

10-4...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Jeez les that new pic of me you added is sucky...I'll post up some new ones later of me on Remembrance Parade...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

Thank you, I thought the other one we had up on u was even worse.. I hate web cams...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeah they do give out crappy pics...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

So wheres the new pick u lazy fuck???


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 14, 2005)

Here, sorry it's late


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2005)

Here it is les...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2005)

Here it is les...


----------



## evangilder (Nov 14, 2005)

Looking good, CC. I always liked the RAF sweaters.


----------



## trackend (Nov 14, 2005)

Very smart CC


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice pic CC, what are you looking at? (I would say nothing and that is just the pose)



evanvanglider said:


> Looking good, CC. I always liked the RAF sweaters.


Me to.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2005)

I dont know...I was probably just having a scan around the area...

The sweaters are awesome..so warm...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2005)

He is doing one of those modeling poses!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2005)

I could be a model...im so damn hot...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2005)

You keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

He does have enough shoes... just nothing else...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 14, 2005)

Ill swap that pic out CC, but I still dont think thats a great pic of u... U cant even see ur face.... U sure u like that one better??? Or do u have another that might show ur face better????


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 14, 2005)

i haven't taken that many of me i'll let someone crop please


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 14, 2005)

Ok I cropped it.... Not at all what I thought ud look like pb...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 14, 2005)

Oh Im sorry, wrong person... Here u go....


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 14, 2005)

Damn man, my mouse must be off kilter or something.... All I got in that crop was ur stained and filthy shirt....

Lemme try again....


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 14, 2005)

There we go.... Nice earrings there dude.... What are u, a fucking pirate or something with both ur ears pierced like that???

Aarrggghhh me matey, where's ye old parrot, Wanker, at???


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey, we smoke the same brand. 

But what the hell's with the earrings?


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 14, 2005)

i forgot about that i let a couple of little kids on the street decorate me and the stains well thats drool and if you look close at the nose you can see where some fine seal buttstroked me


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 14, 2005)

Word to the wise, dont let some moron crop ur pic on the internet...



> if you look close at the nose you can see where some fine seal buttstroked me


Huh???


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 14, 2005)

back about 84 they sent some seals up to goose to work in the snow we got about 6-7 metres a year and us guys that had no duty were supposed to play the part of guards of the radar site and i let some guy get close fired a few rounds with bfa on he got pissed off and tapped me lightly its really hard to sneak up on somebody with that much snow


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 14, 2005)

Tagged by a SEAL, eh? That's right, you're ex-Air Force aren't you?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 14, 2005)

Oh shit, this whole time I thought you were talking about the animal not the SEAL.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 14, 2005)

Well, Im glad one of my brothers did the right thing, but to tell the truth, Ive seen worse noses...


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 14, 2005)

yeah worked fighter bases mostly comox ,chatham, goose ,cool pool and some td in unusual spots golan, alert ,norway and two years working trash haulers in winnipeg


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 14, 2005)

130s? 

Winnipeg! Burrrr! "Winterpeg" in my book! Spent time there at Bristol Aerospace.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 14, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> 130s?
> 
> Winnipeg! Burrrr! "Winterpeg" in my book! Spent time there at Bristol Aerospace.


yeah 130's they were used as nav trainers back then they switched over to dhc 8 i think
bristol overhauls on 101 or f 5s?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 14, 2005)

It's "Winterpeg" to just about everybody. 
Except Albertans that is. Now _that's_ winter! Spent some time north of Huss's hometown, up around Fort McMurray one year. Brrrrrr!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 14, 2005)

Ive been in all different spots in Canada, always in winter.... As a hockey player, it was too damn freakin cold for my Yankee ass up there...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 14, 2005)

Ever been to Halifax? 
I doubt it.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 14, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Ever been to Halifax?
> I doubt it.


 i recall a bar called the matador in dartmouth


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 14, 2005)

No... Ive been to Brunswick and Ellsworth tho.. Pretty close... Ive fished off of Nova Scotia.... Does that count?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 14, 2005)

Close enough.



pbfoot said:


> i recall a bar called the matador in dartmouth


It's been renamed a couple of times since then. It was the Crazy Horse Cabaret for a while, and now it's Little Nashville. Cougar central!


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 14, 2005)

also known as summer club 
some are older then 40 summer are under


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Ill swap that pic out CC, but I still dont think thats a great pic of u... U cant even see ur face.... U sure u like that one better??? Or do u have another that might show ur face better????



Face-schmace, I prefer it...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 16, 2005)

pbfoot said:


> FLYBOYJ said:
> 
> 
> > 130s?
> ...



I think they did both, they made parts for the P-3 and CP-140


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 16, 2005)

> Face-schmace, I prefer it...


Okey Dokey....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

Might have a new one for you on Tuesday...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

As I said yesterday I would have a new pic for you here it is...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2005)

Good pic, looks like you were having fun!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

That was before we started, after a couple of tail slides, spins, rolls and loops as well as some inverted flying I didn't feel so good...

It was awesome, not that I have photos of any of the aeros just beforehand, I might post some later...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

looks like fun.......


----------



## Pisis (Nov 29, 2005)

Cool pic there Gnomey.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

nice walking sticks


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2005)

I have several of those German walking sticks. They are full of the little shield pins from all the places that we have walked to or hiked at.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 3, 2005)

yeah, they're quite old - i believe they have certain value nowadays


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

Not sure about that, they are a dime a dozen over here in Germany.


----------



## v2 (Dec 4, 2005)

Here's me...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

Cool pic. You actually look like my friends dad!


----------



## v2 (Dec 4, 2005)

Indeed??? Your father has realy good looking friends...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

LOL I said you look like my friends father not my fathers friend.


----------



## v2 (Dec 4, 2005)

OK, my fault...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

No its funny. Dont worry about it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2005)

you also look like the guy that paints my nan's window frames .........


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2005)

Pics have been added to the Albums...


----------



## Pisis (Dec 5, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Not sure about that, they are a dime a dozen over here in Germany.



Well these are like 100 years old.... From my Czech grand-grand-father who was a mayor in a village called Hřešihlavy in the Pilsen region, not too far to Germany... His family actually came from Germany before.

v2: Pienkne foto, fau cwaj.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 5, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Pics have been added to the Albums...



Gosh, you actually kept my hands cut-off pic there...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 5, 2005)

What u dont like that pic dude??? I thought it was the best one of u so far that u've posted....

Post another up here that u want me to replace it with and I'll do it....


----------



## Pisis (Dec 6, 2005)

no im fine with the pic, i just think they might change more often (like siggies) 

ok, here


----------



## Pisis (Mar 16, 2006)

huh?


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 16, 2006)

U look like ur little brother in that pic...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeah so what about this one? Ollie on my bro's junk scooter...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 17, 2006)

Dude cmon. Running shoes with pants?


Faux pas, if I ever did see one.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 17, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Me being mugged, yesterday.




Read sniffpetrol, then, do we? 8)


----------



## Pisis (Mar 17, 2006)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Dude cmon. Running shoes with pants?
> Faux pas, if I ever did see one.



Huh? What's bad about running shoes and pants? You wearing a skirt and ballette shoes?


----------



## evangilder (Mar 17, 2006)

ROFL!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2006)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 17, 2006)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > Me being mugged, yesterday.
> ...



Statement denied, yesterday


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2006)

LOL


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 26, 2006)

More me anyone? A new one for the mugshots.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 26, 2006)

man that's a whole lot of hob-nobs.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 26, 2006)

They were good too.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 26, 2006)

Looks like u need a shave there shipmate....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 26, 2006)

And a shower and a beer.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 27, 2006)

OK, here is a new one of mine.... Looking like some Pop Star singer...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2006)

Time to refresh the Members Mugshots section.... I have a new batch of freak/meatball pictures to add and mock members who decide not to post up a pic of themselves, so........

Either post a pic up of urself, PM ur pic to me, or suffer the mocking humility that many members are already suffering....

If anyone has a new pic of themselves to update thier existing shot, post it up... Dont worry about the size, as I will crop all pics to fit the album.........

(And yes Lanc, I'm gonna use ur green wand pic........) 

Heres a link to the current Mug Shot Gallery....
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/members-mug-shots-updated-1902.html


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2006)

I plan or replaceing a few existing members shots with the following ones below... If u dont want it changed, lemme know........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 6, 2006)

works for me!


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2006)

Fine by me. Those mocking pictures still crack me up, especially the dude with his finger comin' out of his eye. That is ****ed up.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2006)

My new one please...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2006)

OK, got it cropped already....


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, mine'll work too.

Lanc buddy, you look like John Lennon.


----------



## evangilder (May 6, 2006)

I will have a new one for you in a few weeks. I am going up in an SNJ in three weeks and plan on having some fellow photographers on hand for the event.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 7, 2006)

evangilder said:


> I will have a new one for you in a few weeks. I am going up in an SNJ in three weeks and plan on having some fellow photographers on hand for the event.


 Very Cool!!!

CC - You look like a third world dictator!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 7, 2006)

as much as i detest seeing CC's ugly mug most days anyway, shouldn't you use ones where you can actually see the person 

and yes skimmy people said that at the time, hence i've got it saved as "john lennon" on me computer.........


----------



## lesofprimus (May 7, 2006)

> shouldn't you use ones where you can actually see the person


Yes u should, but I can only work with what Im provided, and if CC has a problem with people seeing his freak of nature different colored eyes, thats his decision....


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2006)

Hey I got no problem with it, its just that there isnt a lot of presentable photos of me (none that im happy with anyway)


----------



## Wildcat (May 10, 2006)

Here ya go.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 10, 2006)

Good shot... Is that a more recent shot of u than ur last one????


----------



## Wildcat (May 10, 2006)

Nah, This one was taken a couple of years back. I don't have any recent photo's of myself mainly because I'm the one behind the lens. However I don't look any different, more hair tho.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 10, 2006)

OK the gallery has been updated.... Go here for some laughs....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/members-mug-shots-updated-1902.html#post150250


----------



## evangilder (May 11, 2006)

I got to hand it to you, you have some very unusual pictures in your collection!


----------



## Hunter368 (May 11, 2006)

I have added my pic to the thread. Thread with the link that is.


----------



## Wildcat (May 11, 2006)

LMAO those are some funny pics Les!! They crack me up every time!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 11, 2006)

I posted ur pic hunter, then deleted ur post, as I forgot to re-lock the thread after editing...

And yes, I have alot of retarded pics on my comp....


----------



## Hunter368 (May 11, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> I posted ur pic hunter, then deleted ur post, as I forgot to re-lock the thread after editing...
> 
> And yes, I have alot of retarded pics on my comp....



Thanks Les, sorry I was not sure if I was supposed to post it there or on this thread.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 11, 2006)

This thread please...


----------



## pbfoot (May 12, 2006)

pbfoot without the glam look


----------



## evangilder (May 12, 2006)

Wow, larger than life.


----------



## pbfoot (May 12, 2006)

yeah thought i"d shrunk


----------



## lesofprimus (May 12, 2006)

Just for the record, horses' real picture has now been posted....

Ill take care of urs pb...


----------



## Udet (May 12, 2006)

Gone!


----------



## Pisis (May 16, 2006)

A more recent one. Playboy, am I not?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 16, 2006)

Ok, ill crop it and get it changed.....


----------



## lesofprimus (May 16, 2006)

And for the record, it looks like someone pissed in ur Cheerios...


----------



## Pisis (May 16, 2006)

What's cheerios? The shorts? I have a large spot there, though not from piss but from a shampoo that puored out in my bag when I went from the Gym...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 16, 2006)

Cheerios is a breakfast cereal....


----------



## Pisis (May 16, 2006)

I still don't get it...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 16, 2006)

What do u think ur facial expression would look like if u found out the bowl of cereal u just ate for breakfast had Kulis' piss in it???


----------



## Pisis (May 17, 2006)

LOL.... Ok, now I understand.

Here is a new one for your random site freinds:
http://www.techno.cz/party/report/t-rex/2006/0506milion_marihuana_march/ipage00234.htm


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2006)

Hmm okay I found an new one.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 20, 2006)

OK got it....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2006)

Where is the new Members pics thread. I am still learning where everything is, since when this all happened I was real busy and in the field and school and what not.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 20, 2006)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/members-mug-shots-updated-1902.html#post150250


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2006)

Aha thanks alot.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 20, 2006)

Pics have been updated........


----------



## lesofprimus (May 20, 2006)

Yup.... I'll crop and size urs too......


----------



## lesofprimus (May 20, 2006)

Done.


----------



## Delusional (May 21, 2006)

So efficient and quick! And someone once said this forum was a madhouse....


----------



## Pisis (May 21, 2006)

It is...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

> And someone once said this forum was a madhouse....


Its only a madhouse when some meatball starts acting outta line and I start swinging the gavel around.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

Which happens about once a week.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

Hehe....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

And then another one bites the dust and another follows.


----------



## Pisis (May 21, 2006)

Sanatorium.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

What did he say that edited as "Gone"


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

Not sure, but it might be the pic he posted as a kid......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

Ah


----------



## Delusional (May 22, 2006)

Seems to me that that sort of action prevents this forum from becoming a madhouse/sanatorium. I think that you guys keep this place and its members pretty well in line.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2006)

It is difficult trust me, it seems to be a magnet for idiots sometimes.


----------



## Pisis (May 22, 2006)

Like every other messageboard...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 22, 2006)

Yup....


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2006)

I have spent the time and re-did the entire Members Mugshot Gllaery, and included each members name with his/her specific pic........

Link here....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/updated-members-mugshots-4077.html#post165940


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 23, 2006)

yeah i saw that it's much better now.........


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2006)

It took forever to do though, so I hope all u fu*ks appreciate it......

Once again, I spent the time and re-did the Members Mugshot Gallery from top to bottom.... Check it out here:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/updated-members-mugshots-4077.html#post165940


----------



## Hunter368 (May 23, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> It took forever to do though, so I hope all u fu*ks appreciate it......




We do man, thanks. Its cool to put a face to a name off the forum.

Thanks


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2006)

Yea, horse couldnt find a code to allow adding text to an attachment, so I had to do alot of linking........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 23, 2006)

Cool I like it.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2006)

TY....


----------



## Pisis (May 23, 2006)

I saw it good job. 
Udet is so cute and lovely, for a nazist!


----------



## Hunter368 (May 23, 2006)

Pisis said:


> I saw it good job.
> Udet is so cute and lovely, for a nazist!




lol You couldn't resist that comment could you? lol


----------



## Pisis (May 23, 2006)

No, I couldn't - di you see his Mug Shot?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 23, 2006)

Nice job les...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2006)

Thanks Daniel....


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2006)

Call me Dan now, I had enough of the last 3 letters.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 24, 2006)

2 Dans here is one too many hehe...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2006)

Fine call me Nathaniel then, as a certain local newspaper did...BASTARDS....


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2006)

We'll just shorten that to Nate.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2006)

yes even my dad picked up on the dodgy paper, although that was more because of our good friend Ryan  oh yeah nate, how was the american bike


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2006)

Oh it was really American, as was the helmet and coat. Most American ive ever been in my life


----------



## Pisis (May 26, 2006)

Oh ****, which one are you? The guy in the sidecar or the one in the tank?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 26, 2006)

That's actually a cool pic!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2006)

Yes it is.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 26, 2006)

CC is the one in the sidecar with the little blankey over his lap... He's either hiding a woody, or he's not wearing any knickers....


----------



## Erich (May 26, 2006)

heck go put on a bike jersey and spandex P .................. then again please don't !


----------



## lesofprimus (May 26, 2006)

Are u ever gonna post a new pic of urself Erich for the gallery??? I know from what u said previously that u were kinda sick when that pic was taken....


----------



## Erich (May 26, 2006)

yes that other one is ing ............I need to update soon, maybe something in neon green ?  

let me get back to ya friend, will have a bud come over with his digi when I am amongst the books as that would be more sociable for the forums . . . . 

___________________________________________________________________

we've got party goers already at it in this 35mph wind gusts trying to set off fire works for the start of the 4-dayer. Idiots !


----------



## lesofprimus (May 26, 2006)

Excellent....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2006)

sociable for the forums


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 27, 2006)

K, I know my last picture sucked, I clearly i was a bit overweight, ive lost 52lbs, and now im beautiful, look at that slick body, its hot aint it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2006)




----------



## lesofprimus (May 27, 2006)

Dude, if u lost 52 pounds, u were more than alittle overweight.... U were a fat-as*.... Needless to say, congratulations on losing the weight.... Makes those 5 mile runs alot easier dont it??

Oh, wait a minute, u Reserve guys dont run, u skip...


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Pisis (May 27, 2006)

Sorry Huss but that photo is so much Gay!


----------



## v2 (May 27, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Dude, if u lost 52 pounds, u were more than alittle overweight.... U were a fat-as*.... Needless to say, congratulations on losing the weight.... Makes those 5 mile runs alot easier dont it??
> 
> Oh, wait a minute, u Reserve guys dont run, u skip...


----------



## Wildcat (May 27, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## evangilder (May 28, 2006)

Here is a new one fro me for the mugshots, taken yesterday.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2006)

Great pic! Must be neat working where you do.


----------



## evangilder (May 28, 2006)

Thanks. There are benefits to volunteering at the CAF. I just wish I could do that more often. But with the price of gas and all, it's not cheap. I got this one to celebrate my birthday and the CAF was cool enough to gratis me this one.


----------



## Pisis (May 28, 2006)

That's cool Eric!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 28, 2006)

Very cool indeed...... Ill get it added Eric....


----------



## lesofprimus (May 28, 2006)

Got urs and hussars changed.....


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2006)

Nice birthday present  (and Happy Birthday)


----------



## evangilder (May 28, 2006)

Cheers. The best part was that I actually got some instruction with it. It felt good, but very different from a flight sim.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2006)

So they ever take you up in the more sleaker fighter types.


----------



## evangilder (May 28, 2006)

No, most of the fighters we have down there are single seaters. Although Terry now wants to take me up in the Convair, which is a much bigger airplane.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 28, 2006)

Nice shot!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2006)

Hell Id go for it.


----------



## evangilder (May 28, 2006)

Thanks NS. Yes, Adler, when the opportunity arises, I will probably jump at it. Although I have been told that I am being specifically requested for the next air-to-air photo shoot. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2006)

Thats great man, congrats.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 9, 2006)

There are alot of u meatballs that refuse to post a pic of urself and become part of the community here.... Post a pic and share with the rest of us goofballs....

Join the team ye bastardos........


----------



## Kulis (Jun 18, 2006)

ahoj. this is me Kulís on tank T 72.


----------



## hole in the ground (Jun 30, 2006)

hell why not
er before i post are there any rules on the sizes of the photos?


----------



## Pisis (Jun 30, 2006)

Well optimal is like 800x600 but could be higher.


----------



## hole in the ground (Jun 30, 2006)

what about size of image in Mbs?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

Kulis said:


> ahoj. this is me Kulís on tank T 72.


Nice pics buddy, but that ain't no T-72. It looks like a T-34.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 30, 2006)

There is no size limit, or Mb size, as I will crop and shrink the pic to fit the basic parameters that I have decided upon for the thread...


----------



## Pisis (Jul 1, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Nice pics buddy, but that ain't no T-72. It looks like a T-34.


Yes, it looks like a T-34. He still gotta learn.


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 6, 2006)

Ok, here a pic of myself, to add to the mug contest.
Here in what is my virtual identity:






(Post edited: transfered other pictures to a new topic)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2006)

Well here you should have picked the picture that you like the best and posted that instead of all your photos like that. In the personal photos section you can post all the pictures you want.

Just one question though. I really like Judas Priest and all, but what with the Halford Jacket?


----------



## Pisis (Jul 6, 2006)

Cool pictures though but on the last two you look kinda wicked....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 6, 2006)

Gotta remember, Rob Halford is as queer as a 3 dollar bill....


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 6, 2006)

In Europe leather do not mean queer. Dont know in England, but in Italy definitley nothing to do with that.
And I have a lot of good friends in Munchen, Bavaria(Germany) that are bikers, too, and lot of leather style there, and nothing to do with gays or so.

Anyway, my motorcycle days are now part of the past. Lara do not like motorcycles and even less that style of leather and metal, so she prohibited me to think about returning to ride something with two wheels... (She didn't mentioned trikes, but I'm not fool to try to remember her about that!)


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2006)

Leather ain't gay, unless its combined with gag balls, then it becomes a little suspect to say the least. If leather was gay, then Hell's Angels must be one massive homosexual orgy!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 7, 2006)

Its not the leather that signifies the gayness, but all the studding, just like Halfords, who happens to be British...

I own a leather myself, sans rivets and studs...


----------



## Pisis (Jul 7, 2006)

Where all the pictures from King gone?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 7, 2006)

Moved to the Post a Pic/Members Mugshots....


----------



## Pisis (Jul 7, 2006)

Ah.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 7, 2006)

I was mistaken, this is that thread... He made a seperate thread for his pics...


----------



## Pisis (Jul 7, 2006)

---


----------



## Henk (Jul 9, 2006)

No wonder you got drunk, you drank wine  , sh*t that stuff is bad for you. By the way Pisis why did you paint that wall so badly? Is that rocks on the table?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2006)

Col. Douglas King said:


> In Europe leather do not mean queer. Dont know in England, but in Italy definitley nothing to do with that.
> And I have a lot of good friends in Munchen, Bavaria(Germany) that are bikers, too, and lot of leather style there, and nothing to do with gays or so.



Never said it was gay. I own a biker jacket as well even though it is more traditional. I was just asking why you chose a Rob Halford from Judas Priest style jacket.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 9, 2006)

Henk, I drunk wine*s*... 
The wall is badly paintzed, because I was probably drunk when I did that.
And yes, it is stones on the table.


----------



## Erich (Jul 9, 2006)

yep Pisis your girl is definately better looking than U 

~ you both are much too serious


----------



## Henk (Jul 9, 2006)

Do you drink dry or sweet wines Pisis? So you do not like hard alcohol.


----------



## Henk (Jul 9, 2006)

Erich said:


> yep Pisis your girl is definately better looking than U
> 
> ~ you both are much too serious


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 10, 2006)

Adler, If you want the truth, I did not know who Judas Priest and that other guy were.... The jacket was designed by me, as I wanted a lot of metal on it. Our Motor Group was named as "Metal Warriors", after the title of one famous MANOWAR song. As the most of us were all "Brothers of Metal", the look was that: black leather and a lot of metal studs. One of us had even the motorcycle full covered with leather and studs, it was looking awesome. In Germany we were great friends of the Munchen Chapter of a famous MC that was originally from Heidelberg..
I'm talking of things of about 8-10 years ago.
Bud we rided mostly in Italy.
I went to Cape Nord three times. That was a ride!


----------



## Pisis (Jul 10, 2006)

Hehehe. Thanks, I'll tell her she's being discussed on the internet... 
And as to the wine, we drank like 4-5 bottles, all kinds...
It was funny because our friends from California brought us a special Moravian wine and after that we drank a Californian wine that we bought here.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2006)

Col. Douglas King said:


> Adler, If you want the truth, I did not know who Judas Priest and that other guy were....



Never heard of Judas Priest or Rob Halford? You say you are a "Brother of Metal". Rob Halford was and still is now (he rejoined the band after being kicked out for a number of years) the lead singer of Judas Priest. Judas Preist is one of the best and most influential Metal (some would say Hard Rock rather than metal, I think it just depends on the era) bands of all times. There legacy spans into the 1970's.



Col. Douglas King said:


> The jacket was designed by me, as I wanted a lot of metal on it.



The reason I made the Judas Priest comment is because Rob Halford the singer of Judas Priest allways was wearing a Jacket that looks exactly like that one starting in the 1970's



Col. Douglas King said:


> Our Motor Group was named as "Metal Warriors", after the title of one famous MANOWAR song.



MANOWAR!!!! AAAGGHHH They suck! I am a die hard Metal fan and have been so all my life. I can not stand Manowar though. It is a taste thing though. You can like them all you want. To me they have allways been the posers and the fake rivet heads trying to look cool, but fail in the process. They compare nothing to the great Metallica, Iron Maiden, Slayer, Megadeth, Wasp, Pantera, Judas Priest, etc...

I remember when the band I used to road crew for, played at the Gods of Metal festival in Italy and Manowar was there. I almost died laughing at them. So did the majority of the real Metal bands backstage.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 11, 2006)

Erich said:


> yep Pisis your girl is definately better looking than U
> 
> ~ you both are much too serious


We were drunk. Here be VERY serious...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh dont throw gang symbols! I can not stand how people that are not in gangs do that. 

I see the Turkish kids do that so much over here and if they landed in New York, New Jersey, or Los Angeles for just 5 minutes and threw a gang symbol they would be shot in 5 minutes.


----------



## Erich (Jul 11, 2006)

Pisis you still look drunk .........


----------



## Henk (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh look at Pisis Gangsta wanna bee.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 11, 2006)

I wouldn't even know what a gang symbol was but in the same vein we have this little record store always blasting the hip hop crap I thought the place was a YO YO shop cuz thats all you ever hear


----------



## Henk (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I do not like it if anyone tries to push their type of music down my throat, so I would not do it to someone els. Everone has there taste in music and I give them that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2006)

I am Heavy Metal, Hard Rock all the way Baby!!!!!

Let me see your horns!!!


----------



## Pisis (Jul 12, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Let me see your horns!!!


What?!  I once posted a picture here (with horn) and you removed it, remember?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2006)

That was not a horn Pisis....


----------



## EAF51_Bear (Jul 13, 2006)

This is Bear... (yes, me!)

Picture taken in 2004 at 51° Stormo Air Base, Italy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice pic.


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 14, 2006)

Really do not givin importance to the band itself (MANOWAR), but I liked their music and the text of their songs. Metal Warrior was and still is a very good song. Another one that I like is Battle Himns.
Another Band I like very much is Rhapsody.

But the music I hear mostly is from the '40ties, and the Classic (Strauss, Beethoven, Bach, Rimsky-Korsakov, Mozart, Wagner and so on).


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 14, 2006)

Ill post ur pic soon enough Bear...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 14, 2006)

I like Rhapsody but I do not like Manowar.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm to ugly. sorry.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2006)

You did not need to tell us that.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 20, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That was not a horn Pisis....


Yes, it was. Once I saw one episode of Futurama and they called it "human lower horn"


----------



## JohnnyL (Jul 21, 2006)

The only photo of me where I don't look like a psychopath is a mirror shot with a cell phone. >_< It's either that or wait.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 1, 2006)

Forgot to post my pic a while back.... Sorry it came late.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2006)

did anyone ever see a kids show called oaky doak (sp?)? because that chin looks just like his......


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 1, 2006)

What do you mean?>


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2006)

it was a british kids show, the guy was made of acorns......


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2006)

ROFL!!!! Too true lanc!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

you can see the similarity too then?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 2, 2006)

Um. A kid made of Acorns? Well, thats not a good picture of me because I was extremely excited for shooting that 24 pd turkey with a 11 1/2 inch beard with 2 inch spurs!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

that's a turky? oh, i just thought you were choking your chicken again


----------



## Crippen (Aug 5, 2006)

You handsome lot!

The updated pics are much better lads, where are the rest of you then, more please.

( careful what you say about CCs eyes being freeky Les, remember he's not the only one8) ).


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 5, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> that's a turky? oh, i just thought you were choking your chicken again


Yep, thats a turkey. One massive bird native to the United States!


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 5, 2006)

Here is me:


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 5, 2006)

man alive take a look at that forehead!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 5, 2006)

This is a group photo from that Studnents' Competition, I placed myslef on overall 5th place in the whole country, in History branch. Guess who is me on that photo... Kinda easy.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 5, 2006)

LMAO....


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 5, 2006)

Pisis, ur a freakin meatball dude lmfao, trying to look all pimp and GQ with those cute little striped sockies....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 5, 2006)

Did you get my updated pic in too Les?

Awesome sig King.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 6, 2006)

Not yet...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 6, 2006)

I didn't mean to look like that, I was just totally drunk (still) from the last night... Actually I went to the hotel directly from the pub, just had a quick shower, dressed my full uniform on and went to this Ceremonious Conclusion, hehehehe. And the socks sucked but they were the only clean ones I had so far...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 6, 2006)

BTW, what's GQ?

*EDIT: *Oh, never mind, I've found that in UrbanDictionary.com


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 6, 2006)

GQ is an upper tier, [email protected] mens magazine... Bunch of pretty boy-toys all trying to look THAT look......

Bunch of clones, meat puppets whatever u wanna call em...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks. 
Meat Puppets, lol...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 6, 2006)

Here is me when I'm not bluffing - real Pisis.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 6, 2006)

glad you pointed out which one he was actually, i was looking at the bald guy in the shop window  and as for the inevitable question of which would you hit, the blondie sorta drifting between the front and middle rows, and how the hell did the guy to her right ever win anything, not as ammusing as our year photo though.......


----------



## Henk (Aug 6, 2006)

Pisis that was water in that bottle not booz.    

The guy with glasses at the end on the right hand side standing with the cigarette box in his hand can not wait for the photo to be taken so that he can go and smoke.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks like vodka to me...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 7, 2006)

Henk said:


> Pisis that was water in that bottle not booz.


That is vodka, dude. The very cheapest one my buddy brought from Slovakia - it was called _Familia_, hehehehe... I got wasted so much.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 7, 2006)

U drunken piece of sh*t Pisis.... 

Always keep ur witts about u when drinking man... U dont need to get fall down drunk/puking/passing out drunk to have a good time.... Ur very lucky the fag who took the pics of ur **** didnt stick his **** in ur @ss while u were passed out....

Hussars would, and he aint even gay, just a reservist...


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## Henk (Aug 7, 2006)

I was just kidding about the vodka Pisis. Wow I have never gotton so wasted in my live to do that type of sh*t, the sun was still high and you were in that state, shame on you Pisis.

You should really learn to handle your alcohol not the alcohol you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2006)

Gotta go with Les on this Pisis. You allways talk about being piss drunk. Why? There is no point to it. If you have to get stupid drunk like that all the time, then you have a problem man. 

Its not funny. I know how bad it is. My father was a very very bad alcoholic. Abusive both mentally and physically (never beat me but my mother). I saw what alcohol did to him. He has now been sober for 3 years and we since then have had a relationship again but I know first hand.

Dont take me wrong, I like to drink and I get drunk too, but that is just stupid what you are doing man!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't do that on regular basis, this was an *extreme situation* - drinking 1,5 litres of vodka make you behave like a gorilla... It was on a train in a 4 hours trip, that's why I got that ****ed up.
Usually, when I go out, _(if)_ I drink _(sometimes I keep the Ital, which means NO DRINKING AT ALL)_, I do only beer. 
Yeah, I used to drink a lot but I don't anymore - I have a girlfriend, occupation, school... But I still can resist very huge amount of alcohol in my body - let's say a few beers or a few glasses of wein and I'm still completely sober.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2006)

Being completley sober after drinking a few beers is not normal man. Dont take me wrong I am not drunk after 2 beers but I certainly am not sober.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, it really varys. It depends on how you slept before, how much and what have you ate, your psychical state, etc... But surely 3-4 beers don't make me behaving much different than not drinking at all.


----------



## Novice (Aug 8, 2006)

*It all comes down to knowing your limit.
Alchol poisoning isn't fun.

...
Anyways:






*​


----------



## Pisis (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey Rosetta Stoned, provide me some weed that I quit being addicted to alcohol... please!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey Novice, if that is your siggy, you need to make it smaller, that is way to big!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 9, 2006)

no i think that's supposed to be her picture.......


----------



## Pisis (Aug 9, 2006)

Yup. Nice, we have more and more gils around here. 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 9, 2006)

For some reason, I doubt thats her...


----------



## Henk (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, Pisis having a few is cool man but being drunk all the time would not be the best advice, but I am not saying you are like taht all the time.


----------



## Novice (Aug 10, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> For some reason, I doubt thats her...


*Why's that?*​


----------



## Pisis (Aug 10, 2006)

Is there a problem with an IP or what? 
For some reason, I don't understand why the girls here write in the middle of the post.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 10, 2006)

> Why's that?


Because no one posts some porno fluffer pic as their actual mugshot, thats why...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 10, 2006)

Wrong, I do!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 10, 2006)

So ur a porno fluffer then Pisis???


----------



## Novice (Aug 10, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Because no one posts some porno fluffer pic as their actual mugshot, thats why...


*Porno Fluffer pic?
Rightio. 
I've personally never seen that picture to be in anyway related to "porno".
 *​


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 10, 2006)

ROLMFAO


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 10, 2006)

And if thats an actual photo of urself, Ill eat my pet wallaby...


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 10, 2006)

Here is one from the old days.

Me and dog tucked into LUP (Laying Up Point).


----------



## Pisis (Aug 11, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> So ur a porno fluffer then Pisis???


Nope, I'm a pornstar.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 11, 2006)

And if u keep on showin pics like that, we'll label u gay.... No one wants to see that sh*t Pisis...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 11, 2006)

Do you know how much the girls like that?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 11, 2006)

Maybe Czech girls do, cause over here in the States, ur a boy-toy with queer pics like that...

I bet ur a big hit with the prison population..


----------



## Pisis (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, to be honest Czech girls are much more matured then the US ones. I can tell, I see American chicks almost everyday. 

but generally, it has nothing to do with nationality. For some girls, I'm just a queer boy-toy, and some girls are just bed toys for me. But basically, I'm a very outgoing person, very unique and often I'm a lion.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh and I'm capable of doing fun of myslef, which is a gift.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 12, 2006)

one must assume you mean like CC and her siggy


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 12, 2006)

Exactamundo!!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 12, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> And if u keep on showin pics like that, we'll label u gay.... No one wants to see that sh*t Pisis...



Pisis, there's only a few girls on this website to begin with. Just dont show your **** anymore.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2006)

Envious, aren't you...


----------



## Novice (Aug 15, 2006)

*





[There you go, you cynical bastards.]

Pisis: You're terrible.*​


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 15, 2006)

don't encourage him 

and don't worry les'll still have some sort of comment to make, i would of course pass comment on how attractive you are if it weren't for the fact i'd get slammed in some form or annother by someone.............


----------



## Novice (Aug 15, 2006)

*Haha, well Thank You anyway.
=P*​


----------



## Pisis (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, at least I don't stick a paper that reads _"Novice @ WW2" _to my mouth...  I guess the prono fluffer was better...


----------



## Novice (Aug 15, 2006)

*1) It's not "stuck to my mouth", I'm biting it.
and 2) I was just proving that I'm not some insecure loser who has to steal other peoples pictures.
[Or post pictures of myself drunk/drinking to prove jsut how "tough" or "cool" I am]
=)​*​


----------



## Pisis (Aug 15, 2006)

I didn't say it wasn't you... Anyway, welcome


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2006)

Novice said:


> *1) It's not "stuck to my mouth", I'm biting it.
> and 2) I was just proving that I'm not some insecure loser who has to steal other peoples pictures.
> [Or post pictures of myself drunk/drinking to prove jsut how "tough" or "cool" I am]
> =)​*​






Welcome to the site.


----------



## Novice (Aug 15, 2006)

*=) thank You again, for such a warm welcome.​*​


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 15, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> And if thats an actual photo of urself, Ill eat my pet wallaby...


 can you do wallabee cajun style


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 15, 2006)

> [Or post pictures of myself drunk/drinking to prove jsut how "tough" or "cool" I am]


Damn Pisis, she nailed u there... 






> can you do wallabee cajun style?


I could but since Im not into Cajun Style cookin, Ill have to eat it the normal way I suppose.... Lightly seared on each side with Taragon, Thyme, 1 clove of Garlic and a pinch of Salt...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 15, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Damn Pisis, she nailed u there...


Nah, I'm not into sex via internet...


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 15, 2006)

Ok, I don't know if I put on one here yet, but here is me:






And here is my ride (and avatar):


----------



## Pisis (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice ride man!


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 15, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Nice ride man!



Thanks!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 15, 2006)

It is quite nice, but anything European would beat it


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 15, 2006)

Anythings a pretty strong word there... Chances are he's got a chip in that stang, convertible or not...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 15, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> It is quite nice, but anything European would beat it


Then I guess a Škoda





a Moskwich 




or a Wartburg




beats that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2006)

JEEP


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 16, 2006)

yeah Adler, JEEP
JEEPNEY





what am i kidding? this is one of the worst vehicles on Earth! i wish they would send them to museums and get real buses

but they are so cheap, 20 cents to get to the other side of Manila, during rush hour

this is the real rush hour


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 16, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Anythings a pretty strong word there... Chances are he's got a chip in that stang, convertible or not...




It still wont corner properly though and European engines get better power from engine blocks half the size...  I dont really suppose you have proper corners and roads in America though...


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 16, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> It still wont corner properly though and European engines get better power from engine blocks half the size...  I dont really suppose you have proper corners and roads in America though...


but european cars just don't last as long and for the most part when they break down you almost have to give your firstborn male to get it fixed and just as a footnote the Range Rover was the most unreliable car again in North America according to JDPOWERS


----------



## Allison Johnson (Aug 20, 2006)

Here is one of me. This is a posed family album shot proving that I do wash up quite well.

Ali


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 20, 2006)

Not a bad pic, although u look kinda young in it....


----------



## plan_D (Aug 20, 2006)

Worst thing about ginger hair - the room is still lit up when you turn the light off! It's alright if the girl is good lookin' - but the mingers you bring back for a quick leg over after a drunken night out ... it's terrible ! That is why you always have spirits at home to increase the power on your beer goggles.  

I'm not saying you're ugly, Allison. Just using your hair to make my point. Which just means your hair is a little more useful than it was before.


----------



## Allison Johnson (Aug 21, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Not a bad pic, although u look kinda young in it....


I have always looked much younger than my age. Trying to get a beer has always been a problem and I nearly always have to carry my passport with me. We don't have ID cards (yet) in the UK.

Ali


----------



## Allison Johnson (Aug 21, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Worst thing about ginger hair - the room is still lit up when you turn the light off! It's alright if the girl is good lookin' - but the mingers you bring back for a quick leg over after a drunken night out ... it's terrible ! That is why you always have spirits at home to increase the power on your beer goggles.
> 
> I'm not saying you're ugly, Allison. Just using your hair to make my point. Which just means your hair is a little more useful than it was before.


I have always had a theory that alcohol was invented so that ugly people could have sex too. Is that why you use it?  

Ali


----------



## plan_D (Aug 21, 2006)

Don't you have a drivers license? 

And of course that's why I use beer, I have to give other people a chance.


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 21, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> man alive take a look at that forehead!




It's a solar panel for my sex machine!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2006)

HA!


----------



## Allison Johnson (Aug 22, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Don't you have a drivers license?
> 
> And of course that's why I use beer, I have to give other people a chance.


I do have a driving licence but it's the old format which doesn't have a date of birth on it. There is the new one out now but I haven't moved for a while so I don't see the point of changing it as it's just going to cost me money and I hate giving money to the government.  

Ali


----------



## Crippen (Aug 24, 2006)

What's with the foreheads and ginger hair jibes, you rotten lot. Jeez remind me not to post another pic on here then you obviously have weak constitutions.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2006)

Allison Johnson said:


> I have always had a theory that alcohol was invented so that ugly people could have sex too. Is that why you use it?
> 
> Ali





Dont mind pD, Ive seen him in person, he is one ugly *******!

(not that I am any better looking)


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2006)

One from Malta, since mine is almost a year old...

Pretty poor photo though.


----------



## Erich (Aug 25, 2006)

hmmmmmmm gnomey toxic paint out of a can and a fine wine together. Nice mix

E ~


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 26, 2006)

> Ur very lucky the fag who took the pics of ur **** didnt stick his **** in ur @ss while u were passed out....
> 
> *Hussars would, and he aint even gay, just a reservist..*.



Watch out Pisis......................... im on a mission


----------



## Pisis (Aug 26, 2006)

You just pwn3d yourself, Hussars...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 26, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> but european cars just don't last as long and for the most part when they break down you almost have to give your firstborn male to get it fixed



What the hell are you talking about?! Volks Wagen and Mercedes Benz last for ****ing ever!

You try and get out of a Ford what you will get out of those two.

For example a friend of mine owns a 1955 Mercedes complete all original parts, beatiful car, and drives perfectly. 

I used to own a 1967 (believe it was 67, but not sure, cant remember), anyhow and it was still trucken 5 years ago with no problem at all.

I find European cars way more reliable than Ford, Chevy and so forth...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 26, 2006)

Me too...the technology and style of American cars is quite a way behind as well. Much nicer place to be if youre in something German or Italian than something American.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 26, 2006)

I think German cars were and still are among the best. Porsche, Mercedes, VW, Opel...


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 26, 2006)

Japanese cars are the best hands down the worst problem I've ever had is corrosion. The european cars are pretty but not tough , but in defence of North American cars they are much cheaper to repair and purchase then European. My maintainence on my car a 90 camry 2litre with 295k is nil i check the oil when I see an oil light come on when on a curve. Please remember the driving in Europe is different then here . where in Europe can you drive for 2 hours and not see any sign of life


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 26, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> Japanese cars are the best hands down the worst problem I've ever had is corrosion. The european cars are pretty but not tough , but in defence of North American cars they are much cheaper to repair and purchase then European. My maintainence on my car a 90 camry 2litre with 295k is nil i check the oil when I see an oil light come on when on a curve. Please remember the driving in Europe is different then here . where in Europe can you drive for 2 hours and not see any sign of life



The reason theyre cheaper is because theyre made of cheaper, lower quality materials  Japanese cars arent quite the best, theyre very reliable and do everything you could want with a car, but European cars (Actually thats mainly German) do all of that and more. German are definately the best...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 26, 2006)

what the f*ck does pwnd meen anyway, ive heard that term before


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 26, 2006)

it's internet geek for "owned".......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2006)

Or Welsh, seeing as there are no vowels, making the word utterly incomprehensible


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 27, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> The reason theyre cheaper is because theyre made of cheaper, lower quality materials  Japanese cars arent quite the best, theyre very reliable and do everything you could want with a car, but European cars (Actually thats mainly German) do all of that and more. German are definately the best...


 I'd actually take a North American car over a Mercedes or Beamer because I have no desire to look like a hip hop star . I had a job working for a beamer dealer once and the oil change better known as a service was about $300 dollars just a little more then the $25 for a North American car. I am not fond of North American cars but European cars just don't stand up they are not as reliable this is according to Consumers Reports a non profit organization that tests everything under the sun and is not influenced by advertising dollars . The monthly magazine does not have one iota of advertising thus precluding outside influences on their decisions
here the link for the best and the worst the Euro cars so not fare well
ConsumerReports.org - Used cars: Best and worst 8/06


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah but neither do the American cars...  Mercedes arent exactly the best cars to judge, their reliability has suffered for whatever reason in the last few years. The older ones were bombproof. Several BMW's and VW's over here I know of have run well past 150,000-200,000 miles with no major problems. Mechanically, im sure the American cars are reliable, because they all have big, simple, unsophisticated engines. However the technology most of them use is the sort of stuff European cars had about 10 years ago. Naturally the higher complexity of BMW's etc make servicing costs go up, but US makes are less efficient, less economical, less satisfying to drive, less advanced and have no real passion. Theyre built by companies who just want to make money, not decent cars. Euro and Japanese all the way. (Most Japanese cars we buy are actually built in Europe anyway).
In our surveys the European cars always do very well compared to the American ones. Mainly because we dont get any American cars, because they know their products would flop over here  (Cadillac and Chrysler are selling over here now, but I dont think ive ever seen one on the road.)


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 27, 2006)

Im getting a Harley, my dad had a Fat Boy, Im gonna get the new one


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 27, 2006)

over here you are hard pressed to find to find anything French or Italian and as for driving its a mode of transportation the cheaper the better as long as I know its going to start and has heat for the winter and stops when needed . Is the German autobahn the only road system without speed limits in europe here the limit is 100kph but most cruise at 120kph without interferance from the cops. i find the new cars of all makes depressing because with the exception of few things your forced to deal with mechanics as opposed to DYI as I don't have the diagnostic equipment required. What do you consider a long drive i know if i drive west its a 21hour drive averaging 100kph to the western border of ontario the province I live in . You don't have those kinds of expanses to deal with in Europe so its the last place you want to break down in with an European car where the nearest parts place is a couple of hundred kilometres away


----------



## MacArther (Aug 27, 2006)

My long awaited picture has arrived. Please note that I have no picture editing software, so thats why the colors look weird. Also, those are my High school colors, so...yeah GO NDP!!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 28, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> What do you consider a long drive i know if i drive west its a 21hour drive averaging 100kph to the western border of ontario the province I live in



Hows that, From Edmonton to Vancouver is a 12 hour drive, which is either an equal or more difference, and I know how people drive in Ontario, youre almost forced to drive on average 120-140 km/h


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 28, 2006)

um, pB, that's an american website and an american servey where the European cars were owned by americans who invariably take less car of them than the europeans, so it's not exactily un-bias............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 28, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> I'd actually take a North American car over a Mercedes or Beamer because I have no desire to look like a hip hop star .



Um I dont look like a Hip Hop star when I drive my dads Mercedes C Class or Mercedes SLK. Thats just a stereotype.



pbfoot said:


> I had a job working for a beamer dealer once and the oil change better known as a service was about $300 dollars just a little more then the $25 for a North American car.



Guess what. If you take a N. American Car to a shop here in Germany and you pay about the 300 dollars that you are talking about, but if you take a Mercedes or Beamer you pay about 25 dollars.

It goes both ways. The reason they are expensive in N. America is because they are imported, the same goes over here in Europe were N. American cars are imported.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 28, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> Is the German autobahn the only road system without speed limits



The Autobahn actually believe it or not has speed limits posted in many parts of it. It usually is 120kph. Obviously there are areas that have not limit where you can drive as fast as you want. Had a Beamer at 210kmh on it before.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 28, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> um, pB, that's an american website and an american servey where the European cars were owned by americans who invariably take less car of them than the europeans, so it's not exactily un-bias............


 I know I do zero maintainence but people mostly follow the manual as for the website aside from the magazine testing the cars themselves the results are bolstered by the readership who are asked yearly to comment on their vehicles it turns out its really very accurate to the point where they come up with a number you should anticapate to spend yearly on maintainence. i'll stick with my old locally built rice burner


----------



## MacArther (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow, is everyone off topic or what?!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2006)

Some places in Europe are pretty damn remote...If you're halfway up a mountain in the Alps and you breakdown (or something worse) then I sure as hell wouldnt like to be there...And Im so glad our speed limit is 70mph, that means we can get away with going about 85-90...


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 28, 2006)

Novice said:


> *It all comes down to knowing your limit.
> Alchol poisoning isn't fun.
> 
> ...
> ...



And what a cool piccie it is as well 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2006)

MacArther said:


> Wow, is everyone off topic or what?!



How is it off topic when this thread is about posting your picture and while posting your pic we can talk about anything we want.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2006)

Hot Space said:


> And what a cool piccie it is as well 8)





She allready ran off it seems. Wonder who scared her off?


----------



## plan_D (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't know. But she was the prettiest girl on here. Don't worry Crips, you're a woman, not a girl.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 29, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> She allready ran off it seems. Wonder who scared her off?



Probably when lanc complimented her, she went to look at his picture and though he was some kinda pervy hippy


----------



## MacArther (Aug 29, 2006)

> How is it off topic when this thread is about posting your picture and while posting your pic we can talk about anything we want.



     I didn't think of it that way...........


----------



## Pisis (Aug 29, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Probably when lanc complimented her, she went to look at his picture and though he was some kinda pervy hippy


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 30, 2006)

If the need to change my picture ever arises, here's a choice selection of me looking damn sexy...


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 30, 2006)

Nooooooo, don't tell me that I've gotta post my ugly mug up again


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2006)

You look so British...


----------



## Hot Space (Sep 1, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> If the need to change my picture ever arises, here's a choice selection of me looking damn sexy...




Hold on!!! I'm having sex with you when your 35 I think


----------



## Henk (Sep 2, 2006)

Yes, we have a new girl here. 

Alcohol, girls and one great party sounds like a great idea now, I wish I was at the pub now. 

Luckily I never need to carry my ID around when I go to a bar, they only asked me once for it and never again, if they do I just show them my Drivers License.


----------



## Henk (Sep 2, 2006)

Sh*t CC what the hell did you do with your hair, and what inspired you to take those pics?


----------



## plan_D (Sep 2, 2006)

There's CC looking at his best, Henk. All his other pictures are just stupid.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 2, 2006)

Your Drivers License has a car? You South Africans are weird. 

Chris, we might be both ugly ... but we were still the best lookers in the camp site. Me especially !


----------



## Henk (Sep 2, 2006)

OOPS, typo. Corrected it.


----------



## Henk (Sep 2, 2006)

Oh sh*t, if that is CC best I do not know if there is any hope any more.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 2, 2006)

He already has a girlfriend. She has this weird fetish about licking his teeth, apparently.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 3, 2006)

Geez, CC, shave your hair...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Chris, we might be both ugly ... but we were still the best lookers in the camp site. Me especially !


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, I hadnt washed it in a while, and discovered the grease could be made to put a side parting...add some specs and a goofy grin and you get some damn fine pictures...

When my hair is washed and cleaned it doubles in size...and Pisis...no


----------



## Henk (Sep 4, 2006)

Sh*t, which is the best?


----------



## Henk (Sep 4, 2006)

You bastards.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2006)

I am. Everything about me is the best. Especially when im wearing eyeliner


----------



## Pisis (Sep 8, 2006)

*EMO!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 8, 2006)

yes that's been well established, he fits the bill perfectly.........


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 8, 2006)

The last Brit I saw wearing eye liner was Adam Ant, or was it Billy Idol??? Cant remember, but either way.....................

GAY!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 8, 2006)

i should just point out at this junction that we're not all like that


----------



## Erich (Sep 8, 2006)

heck B. Idol isn't English he's actually from Arkansas. note the southern drawl and sagging lip

8)


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> i should just point out at this junction that we're not all like that


Yep, CC is in a small minority...


----------



## Pisis (Sep 8, 2006)

He is also at the same time at this site...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh boy, that is one scary pic.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## Henk (Sep 10, 2006)

CC you need to wash more and get a hair cut.


----------



## MacArther (Sep 10, 2006)

Oy, does anyone mind if I post a picture from a dance I had during highschool?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2006)

I dont care, but you get to live with the consequences!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 11, 2006)

Go ahead...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 11, 2006)

A wash Henk?! How dare you, im clean as a whistle.  Hair cut...well im getting it properly styled on Friday so I can straighten it easier.


----------



## MacArther (Sep 11, 2006)

Here we go....


----------



## Pisis (Sep 12, 2006)

which one are you?


----------



## MacArther (Sep 12, 2006)

The guy on the far right, in the tuxedo. If you can't tell, I'm not so good at smiling, because I'm not used to doing it.


----------



## Henk (Sep 19, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> A wash Henk?! How dare you, im clean as a whistle.  Hair cut...well im getting it properly styled on Friday so I can straighten it easier.




He he he......... Get it styled? Shave it off man, all of it.


----------



## Baron von Blutwurst (Oct 7, 2006)

Just me and my ho's...oh yeah the Viking Avatar is me too...hehe 8) 

God I love partying with those two..


----------



## Pisis (Oct 7, 2006)

The one on the left is prettier, I think. Crazy pic, what party was that?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 7, 2006)

Probably the "Dirtbags Who Dont Own a Razor" Party..


----------



## Pisis (Oct 7, 2006)

Yes, I noticed he looks like he's been partying for a long time...


----------



## Baron von Blutwurst (Oct 7, 2006)

You remember that party Les..I know we sent the invite..


----------



## rochie (Oct 10, 2006)

me and my daughter in madam tussauds wish it was the real kylie !!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn you could not have downsized that a bit!? Its a bit big of pic!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 11, 2006)

Me with Jan Wiener, a Czechoslovak RAF Vet. Not very good pics, they're from one of my students - I had far better. By the way, you can see the camera that has been stolen from that night in my hands...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2006)

Very cool, it is allways great to meet these great air warriors.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 11, 2006)

As I say, I had much better, I had a duo photo - just me and him. On the top of it, I look like an idiot on these - it was sharp sun...


----------



## mkloby (Oct 13, 2006)

Here's my ugly face before going out to the field


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

I allways hated whering camo paint. I did not mind at first but over time I just got tired of it.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 13, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I allways hated whering camo paint. I did not mind at first but over time I just got tired of it.



Yeah I'm with you on that. Especially wearing facepaint then going on a hump...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

I just allways hated how it would get all sticky and then your face would itch.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 13, 2006)

Gets really hot as well after a while...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 13, 2006)

It never really bothered me, but then again, I had it on my ugly mug very often so.....


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi all.

Don't have a photo. 

James.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2006)

What kind of question is that?


----------



## Pisis (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi.

Then god damm take one!

Pisis


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah dont post that you dont have one...


----------



## ndicki (Oct 19, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I allways hated whering camo paint. I did not mind at first but over time I just got tired of it.



If you put on a bit of Nivea before putting on the cam cream, it doesn't get so itchy. It does, however, wear off faster, so get your oppo to tell you when you need to powder your nose! 

Ladies' make-up remover cream and cotton wool pads are perhaps sexually suspect, but no Real Man is ever without them!

With that haircut, you didn't forget to do the back of your neck and your ears, now, did you!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2006)

I allways used womens make up remover and oxy pads to clean off the camo paint.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 20, 2006)

There you are, you see, the mark of a civilized warrior!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## DIOGENIS (Oct 21, 2006)

hello everybody, it's been more than 10yrs since my glory days in the army, so i'll just post a pic from summer holidays, with my daughter


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice pic. This thread is for any pics, it does not have to be military pics.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice wife!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 22, 2006)

Thats his daughter man...


----------



## k9kiwi (Oct 22, 2006)

Pic 1 is me finishing off the back fence so our son can be let loose in the back yard.

All of the raised beds and paving/concrete paths etc have been built by myself over the last 4 years, completely changed from barren ground when we arrived. over 50 cubic metres of soil has been bought in, by wheelbarrow.  

2. The finished fence

3. Adam and me on the deck, after this was taken, I removed the railing and built steps onto the awn right across the deck.

Now the wee bloke can run off the deck and not stop until he gets to the back fence.

Him and Mum are much happier.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 22, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Thats his daughter man...


Check his glasses though. 

Ki9wi, nice backyard. And son! Just wondering if the shoes you wear is the last moda on NZ?


----------



## k9kiwi (Oct 22, 2006)

Nuthin wrong with having sheep skin on your feet.

Unless of course the sheep is still breathing. THAT is illegal in most countries.

Didn't notice it before, in the last photo just above the trees you can see the top of da Fire Brigade tower with our WW2 style fire siren on it. 3 20 second wind ups of that at Oh Dark Thirty wake you in a hurry. As its over the back fence, and I have an arrangement with all the neighbours, I am usually in before the second wind down finishes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice pics there kiwi.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 25, 2006)

you're right i do need a better quality version.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 25, 2006)

Is that actually you lanc? My halloween costume's gonna rock...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 25, 2006)

yes that's me and my glow in the dark knife....

yes CC, a knife, run, RUN AWAY!!!!!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 26, 2006)

Cheese has no legs.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 26, 2006)

that's not all he's missing


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2006)

And you would know from experience...


----------



## Pisis (Oct 26, 2006)

Why would? He knows it. Registred partnership...


----------



## DIOGENIS (Nov 2, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Nice wife!



As a traditional Greek guy that i am, i should probably get there and teach you a lesson for your offensive remark!
Instead i ' ll probably send my wife's brothers over there..


----------



## DIOGENIS (Nov 2, 2006)

sh#t! i tried to resize the image!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2006)

How was that offensive? He was giving you a compliment!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 2, 2006)

He was making a joke up above about his daughter being his wife.... It was a joke, hence the smiley face.... 

If u were genuinely pissed Diogenis, u need to lighten up some...


----------



## DIOGENIS (Nov 2, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> He was making a joke up above about his daughter being his wife.... It was a joke, hence the smiley face....
> 
> If u were genuinely pissed Diogenis, u need to lighten up some...



no, he wasn't referring to the kid, but on the other hand I was JOKING!!lighten up guys! next thing you will tell me, is that you believe those guys are really my wife's brothers!!

damn! i cannot resize the pics


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes he was... The pic he was referring to is the one with u and ur daughter, and he said nice wife, as in calling u a pedophile.... Czech humour of course, but humour nonetheless...


----------



## Pisis (Nov 3, 2006)

DIOGENIS said:


> As a traditional Greek guy that i am, i should probably get there and teach you a lesson for your offensive remark!
> Instead i ' ll probably send my wife's brothers over there..


tell me about it! some greek guy keeps calling my girlfriend and invites her to come and see his residence. i already had to pick up the phone and tell him to **** off several times... im a really jelaous person!


----------



## Pisis (Nov 3, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Yes he was... The pic he was referring to is the one with u and ur daughter, and he said nice wife, as in calling u a pedophile.... Czech humour of course, but humour nonetheless...


OMG, dont listen to him, diogenis, he is getting old and senile... I was referring to the mirror picture at ur sunglasses on that pic, of course...


----------



## Pisis (Nov 3, 2006)

oh, and sorry dio if i have offended u.


----------



## DIOGENIS (Nov 4, 2006)

Pisis said:


> oh, and sorry dio if i have offended u.



Ofcourse you didn't, too much trouble for nothing.
Oh, and if you need any help with the a**es, feel free to tell me, i'll be glad to talk to them in their native language. 
following your remark though, here we are, the whole family (brothers excluded)


----------



## Pisis (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice pic. Wow, your wife is blond. That is something that is valuable in South, I think, right? 



> Oh, and if you need any help with the a**es, feel free to tell me, i'll be glad to talk to them in their native language.


Thanks for the offer, but if he keeps on, I will tell him in the "international language"...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 5, 2006)

geez he wasn't kidding, you really do have a nice wife


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 6, 2006)

Pisis said:


> OMG, dont listen to him, diogenis, he is getting old and senile... I was referring to the mirror picture at ur sunglasses on that pic, of course...



Jesus Pisis. You are worrisome. I never would have caught that one!


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2006)

OK, here is a few pictures of me as a women's company...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 15, 2006)

Realised my pic is really old...Heres' a new one...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice purple hair fruitynuts...


----------



## Pisis (Dec 16, 2006)

U look like one of my girls in that pic, CC. Ur gay...


----------



## Stuka-Pilot 44 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello forum....it's been more than 13yrs since my last day in the navy, (total 30yrs)..and 3yrs since closing my 

bicycle store.....now it's just retirement sun up to sun down....working on my hobby interests......what a joy!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2006)

U and Erich should be 2 peas in a pod...


----------



## Mike Murphy (Dec 16, 2006)

Photo taken in July, 2006 while my daughter and I were collecting information on lighthouses in Virginia and North Carolina. I'm a moderator on the Luftwaffe Experten Message Board and my main interest is captured aircraft evaluated and operated by the Luftwaffe during WWII.....although anything related to Aviation history is of interest. 8) 








Mike


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2006)

Then Im sure u know Erich then lol...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2006)

Keep 'em comin' Les, I'm rolling on the floor!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 9, 2007)

Album has been updated and redone... Take a look at the new pics ect.... Post one up if u want to replace ur "special"pic...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 9, 2007)

I like mine. But if my memory serves me well, I seem to have assumed someone's identity from the prior version of the mugshot thread.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 9, 2007)

Yup, I re-did them and cropped images ect ect... U are now who I say u are till u pus*ies get off ur asses and start posting ur pics...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 10, 2007)

Okay, it's time for a new one from me also. And no, I'm not happy to see you, that really is a big lens!  200-400mm, f2.8. While I liked trying it out, it's a bit limited in range for me, and the thing weighs 8 pounds!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 10, 2007)

Camouflaged for those stealthy shots huh??? Ill change it up for ya...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 10, 2007)

The guy that owns the lens shoots a lot of nature photography. It does help protect the lens too. For $5,000, I'd want to protect that too!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 10, 2007)

Hehe, I would too.... Pic is updated....


----------



## evangilder (Apr 10, 2007)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 10, 2007)

No problemo buddy...


----------



## trackend (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll get a new pic taken guys in a couple of weeks while Im on my Scottish Island trip and post it when I get back if thats ok.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 10, 2007)

Yup...


----------



## Pisis (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey Les me dude, will send you an updated photo of mine shortly, OK?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 10, 2007)

Yup...


----------



## Pisis (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks.

Here you go...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 21, 2007)

Time machine.

Evangilder, Les, Adler and FlyBoyJ reminiscing of the good ole Forum days.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 21, 2007)

And heres a shot of Matt and some of his close knit little "buddies" here at the forum...

Bunch of Pampers....


----------



## mkloby (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## Matt308 (Apr 21, 2007)

Dammit, who put the rabbit ears above my head. I'll kill 'em!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 21, 2007)

Funny, I was just about to comment on that kid and his obvious deformity... Sorry bout that...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## v2 (Apr 22, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> And heres a shot of Matt and some of his close knit little "buddies" here at the forum...
> 
> Bunch of Pampers....



sweet...


----------



## Clave (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't know if I am here or not, but if not, then here I am:


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 22, 2007)

This is the pic currently posted for u Clave.... I'll update it for u...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 22, 2007)

Done...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2007)

I see the resemblance though!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 22, 2007)

Adler beat me to it!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2007)

Great minds think alike!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 22, 2007)

Look whose talkin Matt, ur pic is even better... Thanks for sendin it in....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2007)

That nasty lady was on TV the other night. I can not stand that plastic face!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 22, 2007)

Les, you've doctored my lips. Admit it. I would never wear that color lipstick anyway.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 22, 2007)

Thats no lady... Until Matt grows some balls and posts his pic, forever a Tranny will he be...


----------



## MacArther (Apr 22, 2007)

Me at "Wings of Freedom", since my other photo is outdated.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 22, 2007)

OK, thanks for the update, it's changed....


----------



## mkloby (Apr 22, 2007)

Dan - those pics you put up the other day had me dying!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 22, 2007)

Hehe, thats the point of em....

Well, that and the embarrassment factor...


----------



## trackend (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry I look a bit rough in this shot (and before you say it, yes I know I always looks rough) which was taken last week in Scotland on a survival course I must admit it was a little cool at night and I got lumbered with an office jockey on my team and he was about as much use as a chocolate fire guard.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 29, 2007)

A chocolate fire guard eh??? Theres ALWAYS a use for a knob like that track...

Bait...

Seriously, the last 2 Survival courses I took, we had the same problem, some duffus who wanted to tell his office buddies back home he did it...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice German uniform up there.


----------



## trackend (Apr 29, 2007)

It beat the crap out of all those fancy Berghaus things Adler I was bone dry all week and it rained like a monsoon for the first 4 days, best of all including the leggings and a pair of British high leg ammo boots I only payed $80 for the lot. one guy had really expensive Gortex hiking boots and after 10 hours his feet where sodden so I let him have a pair of spare socks I always carry put plastic bags on him and told him to put his boots back on which cheered him up a bit as his feet where turning blue . but I could of well done without having to cover his arse as well as my own, specially as he was 20 odd years my junior.
There where quite a few office types there Les who could talk the talk and had read loads of books but where bloody useless at walking the walk, I ended up doing all the butchery because believe it or not they where squeamish and I also did most of the construction while they foraged for pig nuts and plants if it had been the real deal I would give them about a 6 day survival expectancy, in mid winter about 2 if it was mild


----------



## evangilder (Apr 29, 2007)

Good thing they had you along, Lee. Survival school is not place for the squeamish.


----------



## trackend (Apr 29, 2007)

I learned a lot Eric Firstly I failed miserably at energy conservation I should of gathered fuel from further away to begin with and as our calorie intake levels diminished or if the weather got worse we could of used the more local and easier to get supplies. also our long log fire never worked very well and I should of made the other guys do some dog watches, as it was i did every one so I only got an hours sleep a night so my abilities started to dwindle by day 4.
But then that was the reason I went in the first place, as a personnel challenge and to learn some new skills that said the Ex-Army instructor did come out with some bollocks saying that across on the main land was where the Marine commandos do survival training (which is true ) but I hardly think a mixture of pen pushers and a fifty three year old guy wandering about on an Island can be compared in any shape or form to military personnels survival training. If you stuck a pack 400 rounds and an M16 on me after a couple of miles they would be getting out the resuss kit.
Ill stick a couple of snaps here of my home from home
I know its not very well camo-ed in the first pic guys but we only had to survive not get strafed as well
I took these on the only day the sun came out 
PS I won't post any more any more pics about this on here as I realize it's for mug shots (I apologize in advance)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice pics. Looks like it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2007)

Finally a semi decent pic for the forum. Me and my son, Jordan, at the Millville Airshow in front of a model P-47, "Spirit of Atlantic City".


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 30, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## Emac44 (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes that is really me


----------



## mkloby (Jun 7, 2007)

Looks like you're giving that gun a handjob


----------



## Emac44 (Jun 7, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Looks like you're giving that gun a handjob



No mate the wife just told me how much she had spent buying clothes in Orchard Road Singapore. I needed support or a cold beer after hearing the news of how much she had spent. Unfortunately out of luck for cold beer and I did a quick mental calculation in real dollars. I felt really ill all of a sudden. And the rest of the Asian Tourists around me except for the bloke right behind me were Japanese. And during the tour of Fort Siloso 2 of them began saying Banzai which didn't improve my temper much either. I would give them ****ing banzai


----------



## Emac44 (Jun 7, 2007)

My wife and I and yes I know I needed a hair cut. got one for 75php in Cebu shortly afterwards. Look like wild man from outback


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice pics man!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 11, 2007)

Could you change my to one of these two pictures please?
One before the chop and one after
Drunken pub crawl (accident with the ketchup) and gig respectively


----------



## R-2800 (Jun 11, 2007)

me with my bug actin all cool 
pics a lil messed up.....


----------



## Erich (Jun 11, 2007)

ok is the VW an off-shade red or is that psycho pink ? looks a little worse for wear on the hood man .......


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2007)

Call me stupid, but as I looked at your surroundings and background, I said to myself, "Man, that looks like Jersey". Then I read where yur from!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 12, 2007)

Moooo of me


----------



## Emac44 (Jun 12, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Nice pics man!



thanks Adler


----------



## Emac44 (Jun 12, 2007)

mosquitoman said:


> Could you change my to one of these two pictures please?
> One before the chop and one after
> Drunken pub crawl (accident with the ketchup) and gig respectively



Decissions Decission. Ok go with the tomato sauce stained T shirt one. Every one screws up why not you


----------



## PearlJamNoCode (Jun 12, 2007)

A few of me and my better half


----------



## Pisis (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice pics of u and ur half. Is that one on the left ur wedding?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2007)

She is definatly your better half. 

I dont think that was his wedding. She is not in white (even though it is getting more popular not to wear white).

Probably Prom or something.

While we are talking about wedding pics though, here is one of mine (we got married in an old medieval Catholic Church in Germany:


----------



## PearlJamNoCode (Jun 13, 2007)

Not my wedding, her mother's.


----------



## R-2800 (Jun 13, 2007)

> ok is the VW an off-shade red or is that psycho pink ? looks a little worse for wear on the hood man .......



Yeah the hood is beat up bad. The bug was free so I don't mind it that much


----------



## Pisis (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice wedding pic, Chris! 8)
You remnd me of the good old day of Austria-Hungaria...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah we decided to get married with me in the uniform. I did not want to have a military wedding but I decided to wear the uniform so that I dont complain that I did not 20 years from now.


----------



## trackend (Jun 15, 2007)

Very Dapper Adler .
As it was the second time round for me and the missus we tied the knot in a registry office .er um..........years ago.
sorry about the tie


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2007)

We first got married in the registry because that is law in Germany. After the "official" wedding I went off to Iraq and then after I returned we had our Church wedding and that is where I wore the uniform.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 15, 2007)

That tie should have been burned right after that picture was taken to appease the dress decorum Gods....


----------



## trackend (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow Adler a 2 phase marriage with a combat break, certainly makes a change from wife swap with a commercial break.

Sorry to disappoint Dan I still have it but I'm to embarrassed to even put it in the trash.
By the by I trust your doing ok mate? (know what I mean)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 15, 2007)

Yea track, Im getting by man, day by day...


----------



## Erich (Jun 15, 2007)

Track that looks like something I used to own (tie) back in the 60's........ah the days of the young and foolish though we thought we were the coolest.

you sure you two are not somehow related to the British Royalty ??


----------



## mkloby (Jun 15, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> That tie should have been burned right after that picture was taken to appease the dress decorum Gods....



Very true words...


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 15, 2007)

I 'm having a hard time digesting the fact a Marine and a Sailor are judging fashion


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2007)

trackend said:


> Wow Adler a 2 phase marriage with a combat break, certainly makes a change from wife swap with a commercial break.



Well it is law in Germany that you do the "Legal" wedding before you do the church wedding and there was just not eneogh time between the legal and church wedding because of my deployment to Iraq.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 16, 2007)

pB, kiss my @ss ya bastard....


----------



## trackend (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't take the wee wee Erich, Royalty indeed one more remark like that and I shall have your knight hood withdrawn forth with, excuse me for a moment gentlemen 
"coming dear,............... Yes I have already asked the butler to throw another peasant on the fire "

PS

PB does have a point Les I know my tie looked total s**t but at least it wasn't variable pitch like Adler's.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2007)

Mine was a uniform, and therefore it looks good...


----------



## MacArther (Jun 16, 2007)

> Mine was a uniform, and therefore it looks good...


Ya got my agreement. Definately looks better than me with a tux and a bow tie and vest combo, like what I had for my last dance.


----------



## otftch (Jun 16, 2007)

Me and the grinch.I'm on the right.
Ed


----------



## trackend (Jun 17, 2007)

I look useless in a bow tie it never seems to be able to decide which side of my Adams apple to sit.


----------



## mkloby (Jun 17, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> I 'm having a hard time digesting the fact a Marine and a Sailor are judging fashion



Didn't you know that US Marines are the best dressed individuals on the planet???  I have a buddy that gets lucky every time he puts his damn blues on with a girl he just met...


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 20, 2007)

Aberdeen Proving Grounds visit


----------



## MANXIX (Jun 20, 2007)

This shot is a cartoon of me, not a real photy, honest. 
It is almost exactly 50 years old and portrays me with fave booze (Carling lager), fave kite of the time - Percival Provost and fave sport Motorcycle racing, it would be as I come from and still live in, the Isle of Man where we have just celebrated the 100th anniversary of the finest Motorcycle ROAD race in the world.8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2007)

And you could not downsize it first?


----------



## PearlJamNoCode (Jun 21, 2007)

8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 22, 2007)

My brother lives just outside of Philly, and the Flyers suck balls....


----------



## trackend (Jun 22, 2007)

I shall make sure not to go to a Flyers game Les if thats what they do


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 22, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Didn't you know that US Marines are the best dressed individuals on the planet???  I have a buddy that gets lucky every time he puts his damn blues on with a girl he just met...


Now if they could only dress themselves


----------



## mkloby (Jun 22, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> Now if they could only dress themselves


----------



## drgondog (Jun 22, 2007)

You'll have to decide whether I am the pretty old one or the ugly old one with the cigar


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 22, 2007)

I think u need to get a new razor Bill, cause ur scruff is getting alittle over the top....

BTW, ever think about taking ur cigar smokin dog and getttin him on The Letterman Show???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## PearlJamNoCode (Jun 24, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> My brother lives just outside of Philly, and the Flyers suck balls....



I live just outside of Philly... and yes the Flyers do suck balls.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 24, 2007)

Being a die hard Isles fan from the late 70's, I felt the need to convey that...


----------



## Emac44 (Jun 25, 2007)

Its me the Emac from down under the equator way and my son Andrew. Photo taken at my computer desk with web cam


----------



## Emac44 (Jun 25, 2007)

Photo of when I have come home from a hard day at work and mood to match. Most people who know me know its not wise to **** with me when I am slightly annoyed


----------



## trackend (Jun 25, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> I think u need to get a new razor Bill, cause ur scruff is getting alittle over the top....
> 
> BTW, ever think about taking ur cigar smokin dog and getttin him on The Letterman Show???



 

I was going too say did the dog supply brown thing you've set on fire Bill but I think I'll withdraw that (sorry) in favour of Dans comments.


----------



## Emac44 (Jun 25, 2007)

Nothing wrong with Bills Dog. But why did he teach it to smoke


----------



## trackend (Jun 25, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> Nothing wrong with Bills Dog. But why did he teach it to smoke



I think its a common trait of the Cuban long haired Wiener dog


----------



## Emac44 (Jun 25, 2007)

trackend said:


> I think its a common trait of the Cuban long haired Wiener dog



Hell and here I thought that was the Short Haired Cuban Missle Cigar Crisis Hound bred and rolled by Castro Track. I wonder if its been speyed Track. You sure as hell don't want it throwing out its pups


----------



## Erich (Jun 26, 2007)

Frickin A you guys are ugly ...............


----------



## mkloby (Jun 26, 2007)

Erich said:


> Frickin A you guys are ugly ...............


----------



## trackend (Jun 27, 2007)

Tell me something I don't know Erich.
Even when I was born the doctor slapped my mum instead of me then went outside and slapped my dad.
As a young child I used to be bathed in the kitchen sink and my dad always said he wished he lived in the US as they have waste disposal units.


----------



## Emac44 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well judging by Erich standards we all must be ugly bastards. What are you Erich Miss America with NUTS


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2007)

I almost cryed when I read that!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2007)

New one of me.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2007)

Uhm, Gnomey, you're looking kinda pale... 

Her I am, a swave a deboner aviator...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2007)

Women love the 3 foot zipper.

Everyonce in a while I look at my flight suit hanging up on the door and wish I could still wear it every day to work. Damn I miss flying around Germany in the Blackhawk.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2007)

Geez, the picture didn't show up when I first looked, hence my comment. Now it does...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Uhm, Gnomey, you're looking kinda pale...
> 
> Her I am, a swave a deboner aviator...



Yeah, there hasn't been much sun here all year and I haven't been away yet - will go away later in the summer though.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 28, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> New one of me.


Uh, I freaked out it's me!


----------



## Erich (Jun 28, 2007)

Pisis you're on a 48 hour survival episode right ? those hills can't be that green in June man, that must be green dye ........ 8) 

everything has turned an ugly summer brown here in so. Oregon


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2007)

Erich said:


> Pisis you're on a 48 hour survival episode right ? those hills can't be that green in June man, that must be green dye ........ 8)
> 
> everything has turned an ugly summer brown here in so. Oregon



That is me... They are rather green for this time of year but we have had a fair amount of rain and a little sun. Those are the hills about 10 miles from my house where I was walking the dog that day.


----------



## PearlJamNoCode (Jun 28, 2007)

8)


----------



## mkloby (Jun 28, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Uhm, Gnomey, you're looking kinda pale...
> 
> Her I am, a swave a deboner aviator...



Hehe - Imposter


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2007)

Maybe I should rephrase that to aviation photographer?  I had to get that for a warbird shoot this summer. The guy I will be flying with is a stickler for the proper gear, including the Nomex suit and gloves. I won't say much more yet, but if we can get put together what's in the works, you guys will be drooling.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 28, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Maybe I should rephrase that to aviation photographer?  I had to get that for a warbird shoot this summer. The guy I will be flying with is a stickler for the proper gear, including the Nomex suit and gloves. I won't say much more yet, but if we can get put together what's in the works, you guys will be drooling.


Get yourself a Navy Survival vest - all kinds of good things can go in it. I always use mine if I'm going to be in the air for a long period of time when flying in the jet.

The front of that flight suit is naked, you'll need this on the left Velcro.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2007)

That's a cool patch. Is that a photographers badge, or a JAFO badge?  I picked up the suit at a surplus store and it's never been worn, so it was a great bargain at $59.


----------



## Jugulator (Jun 29, 2007)

I know I'm new and all, but I guess I'll put up some pics as well. 











My Ex and I at a beach a few months ago (yeah, I got sun poisoning, so my face looks fat)


----------



## Jugulator (Jun 29, 2007)

and I figure two more pics before you guys think I'm vain. Not that I am lol.






Me, (left) my brother Dylan (right) and my friend Jamie (middle) at the beginning of the year before our highschool's homecoming dance:


----------



## Pisis (Jun 29, 2007)

ROFL, no offence meant dude, but did u wet ur trousers in that first pic?


----------



## Jugulator (Jun 29, 2007)

Enjoy my ugly mug. You'll be seeing more of it... not literally.


----------



## Jugulator (Jun 29, 2007)

Pisis said:


> ROFL, no offence meant dude, but did u wet ur trousers in that first pic?



nah, the pants are actually naturally that dark. That, and the mirror was dirty as hell.

Judging from your spelling alone, I'd say you're from the UK, correct? How's England treatin you?


----------



## Pisis (Jun 29, 2007)

Neah, me from a Jamaica deh weh mi say.


----------



## Jugulator (Jun 29, 2007)

I'd roll my eyes if you could see 'em lol. 

Damn, I should've been sleepin a while ago. 'tis 3:40 in Florida.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 29, 2007)

No, I'm not from Jamaica.


----------



## Jugulator (Jun 29, 2007)

obviously


----------



## Jugulator (Jun 29, 2007)

by the way, you can thank hunter368 for my presence.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks, Hunter


----------



## Jugulator (Jun 29, 2007)

heh, figured that'd be your reaction. It's cool though. You can expect mature posts from me, not that usual "omz uz are teh suxxorz" babble that some idiots spout.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 29, 2007)

OMG WTF?!


----------



## Jugulator (Jun 29, 2007)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome here!


----------



## Jugulator (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank You! It'll be my pleasure to post with you all.


----------



## mkloby (Jun 29, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Get yourself a Navy Survival vest - all kinds of good things can go in it. I always use mine if I'm going to be in the air for a long period of time when flying in the jet.
> 
> The front of that flight suit is naked, you'll need this on the left Velcro.



On the right side opposite where the name patch would go you can have a circular velcro sewn on there for a unit patch of sorts...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Get yourself a Navy Survival vest - all kinds of good things can go in it. I always use mine if I'm going to be in the air for a long period of time when flying in the jet.
> 
> The front of that flight suit is naked, you'll need this on the left Velcro.



Yeah I have an Army ALSE vest. Not the actual one that I wore when I flew in the military but the same kind. It has everything in it but the flares.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2007)

mkloby said:


> On the right side opposite where the name patch would go you can have a circular velcro sewn on there for a unit patch of sorts...



Yeap just like the one in the pic of me in my flight suit below and below that was our flight company's patch.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 29, 2007)

evangilder said:


> That's a cool patch. Is that a photographers badge, or a JAFO badge?  I picked up the suit at a surplus store and it's never been worn, so it was a great bargain at $59.



Navy aerographers badge - I think it's fitting


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 29, 2007)

Cool shot Chris..


Eric - Great price for a never used suit - I've seen them for over $100.00


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Cool shot Chris..
> 
> 
> Eric - Great price for a never used suit - I've seen them for over $100.00



Brand new ones at our airfield were $108.00. I know because for the longest time our old commander would only let us wear the Aviation BDU's (look like standard Army BDU's but are made of Nomex) but when we got the new commander he let us go back to wearing "Pickle Suits" again. I tried all mine on and I did not fit in them anymore so one day we flew a mission up to another airfield and had soem down time. I walked over to the on post exchange and bought one for 108 dollars and took it over to the alterations and them sew my patches on and then I quickly put it on and threw my ABDU's in the bag and walked back to the aircraft.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 29, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Navy aerographers badge - I think it's fitting



Hmmm, it is fitting, even though I was in the Air Force.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 29, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Hmmm, it is fitting, even though I was in the Air Force.


yep - it's cooler than AF wings!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 29, 2007)

I will admit that Naval aviators are better though. Carrier landings separate the men from the boys. Do you know where I can get an aerographer's patch?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 29, 2007)

evangilder said:


> I will admit that Naval aviators are better though. Carrier landings separate the men from the boys. Do you know where I can get an aerographer's patch?



Here ya go...

Flightsuit Nametags and Aviator Accessories

Flightsuit Nametags and Aviator Accessories


----------



## evangilder (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Joe! It's nice to have 2 lines. I will probably order one this weekend.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## evangilder (Jun 29, 2007)

So I created it to match the flight suit best. I think this is what I will be ordering.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2007)

Very cool Eric, I think it looks good!


----------



## trackend (Jun 30, 2007)

Thats a neat site Joe, Very stylish Eric


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 30, 2007)

Very Cool!!!!


----------



## PearlJamNoCode (Jul 2, 2007)

Me at the beach yesterday


----------



## drgondog (Jul 2, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> Nothing wrong with Bills Dog. But why did he teach it to smoke



The name is Bran and I taught Bill to smoke because he (it) amuses me and keeps me surrounded by bitches..

What don't you understand by "wooof"??


Bran - 12 year old Irish Wolfhound pack leader..


----------



## drgondog (Jul 2, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> Well judging by Erich standards we all must be ugly bastards. What are you Erich Miss America with NUTS



THAT is NOT a pretty image!


----------



## drgondog (Jul 2, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> I think u need to get a new razor Bill, cause ur scruff is getting alittle over the top....
> 
> BTW, ever think about taking ur cigar smokin dog and getttin him on The Letterman Show???



Only if he gets to chew a leg off....


----------



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2007)

Is that Cape May or Brigantine?


----------



## PearlJamNoCode (Jul 3, 2007)

cape may


----------



## mkloby (Jul 3, 2007)

evangilder said:


> I will admit that Naval aviators are better though. Carrier landings separate the men from the boys. Do you know where I can get an aerographer's patch?



There's nothing wrong with needing a 20,000' R/W to land.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 3, 2007)

You got _that _right!


----------



## Emac44 (Jul 6, 2007)

drgondog said:


> THAT is NOT a pretty image!



Nor is Erich Bill


----------



## Emac44 (Jul 6, 2007)

drgondog said:


> The name is Bran and I taught Bill to smoke because he (it) amuses me and keeps me surrounded by bitches..
> 
> What don't you understand by "wooof"??
> 
> ...



I see Bill and does Bran motivate you as well. Just like ceral Bran if you eat to much of it Woof Bloody Woof


----------



## outremerknight (Jul 7, 2007)

I'll put mine up soon. As soon as I can figure out how to!


----------



## Emac44 (Jul 7, 2007)

outremerknight said:


> I'll put mine up soon. As soon as I can figure out how to!



Be careful when you do figure it out mate. Some right Narky Bastards about in this forum. Far be it from me to name names of course


----------



## microwave (Jul 7, 2007)

The physical attributes endowed to us by God are not paramount in a
person's life. We all have the Divine Spark. Anyone who has served their
nation (for good or ill) in a 'hot zone' knows that all that sort of superficiality
falls away when you know you life is in peril. So, to all of you concerned:
rest easy, forget the minor physicalities of existence, nuture your soul and
concentrate on true righteousness. In God's eyes, we are all the same,
Friend or Foe. (End sermon).


----------



## mkloby (Jul 7, 2007)

microwave said:


> The physical attributes endowed to us by God are not paramount in a
> person's life. We all have the Divine Spark. Anyone who has served their
> nation (for good or ill) in a 'hot zone' knows that all that sort of superficiality
> falls away when you know you life is in peril. So, to all of you concerned:
> ...



What was the point of that soapbox broadcast?


----------



## Emac44 (Jul 8, 2007)

mkloby said:


> What was the point of that soapbox broadcast?



Oh come on Mkloby. Beauty is only skin deep. Thats why you and I have hides like Rhinos. And Micro thank you for reminding me to thank God that I am far from perfect. And in this imperfection I can be asuredly humble not like my mate who I am quoting his post


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 8, 2007)

microwave said:


> The physical attributes endowed to us by God are not paramount in a
> person's life. We all have the Divine Spark. Anyone who has served their
> nation (for good or ill) in a 'hot zone' knows that all that sort of superficiality
> falls away when you know you life is in peril. So, to all of you concerned:
> ...



Oh really I served the nation in the US Army and though that some my Foes were pretty damn ugly!

By the way what the was the point of ther "sermon". Look bud there are people here are not into your religious stuff so dont go and force it down other peoples throat. 

Here is a forum for you:
Christian Forums - The Online Christian Chat Forum Message Board

There is nothing wrong with religion but we dont need preaching people in threads that have nothing to with religion.

Thankyou, have a nice day.


----------



## str8jax (Jul 13, 2007)

Me and my son on fathers day.


----------



## trackend (Jul 14, 2007)

microwave said:


> The physical attributes endowed to us by God are not paramount in a
> person's life. We all have the Divine Spark. Anyone who has served their
> nation (for good or ill) in a 'hot zone' knows that all that sort of superficiality
> falls away when you know you life is in peril. So, to all of you concerned:
> ...



I'm a devout atheist, however, I respect will defend your right to believe what ever you wish totally , but please, I don't think this is the right site to do 
Bible bashing (Cockney for preaching) I'm sure there are better places to do it. I don't , nor would I dream of foisting my views on religion or beliefs upon anyone else unless it was a site that was for that purpose.
Thanks Lee

nice pic str8jax 
Any chance of resizing it to 700 pixels across it will fit much better
Nice pic at


----------



## str8jax (Jul 14, 2007)

I was hoping the admin would resize it for me.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 14, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> Oh come on Mkloby. Beauty is only skin deep. Thats why you and I have hides like Rhinos. And Micro thank you for reminding me to thank God that I am far from perfect. And in this imperfection I can be asuredly humble not like my mate who I am quoting his post



Haha - it's not that. It's a thread for people to post their pics, and possibly get made fun of. It's all in good fun. Nobody is saying anything regarding physical appearance being of utmost importance - or even important at all. There's no reason to climb up on a soapbox and preach about how physical appearance is unimportant.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 14, 2007)

There str8, I cropped and resized the pic for u... It took me 4 minutes tops to do it.... Next time, u spend the 4 minutes and post it up correctly....

Couple new pics of my ugly mug...


----------



## mkloby (Jul 14, 2007)

Les - you look like a murderer


----------



## trackend (Jul 14, 2007)

Thats a nice thing to say, still most people say i look like the arse end of a bus so i suppose it may be a slight improvement but a bit harsh none the less


----------



## mkloby (Jul 14, 2007)

trackend said:


> Thats a nice thing to say, still most people say i look like the arse end of a bus so i suppose it may be a slight improvement but a bit harsh none the less



Geez is everyone so touchy feely lately??? I apologize. Les - you look like a grizzled combat vet that has seen some sh*t and can more than adequately take care of himself in a bad situation. Plus, you appear as though you would not hesitate to maim someone if the timing called for it


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 14, 2007)

Added all new pics to the permanent gallery... See all the faces of the assholes u've come to love and despise here:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/updated-member-mugshots-4226.html#post169136


----------



## trackend (Jul 14, 2007)

The last thing i would want to do is get touchy feely with anyone on here I was being a bit tongue in cheek MK I should have used a smiley sorry.
by the by cute baby why's he holding you up like that MK?  (I remembered the smiley this time)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 14, 2007)

Ive been spending alot of time in the sun/the beach/south americaish so I do look kinda burnt... As for the comment Loby, I do kinda look like a muderer so, thanks...

Heres ur previous pic with baby... 






His head is startin to elongate in the upwards direction, just like his Daddy... No doubt about whose kid it is man.... My only question is whether or not ur helmet has to custom made to conform to that dome of urs???


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 14, 2007)

Changed ur new pic as well Matt...


----------



## Marcel (Jul 14, 2007)

Not really senior with 200+ posts, but okay, here's my pic:


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2007)

My new one is back on page 35 but here it is again so it can be updated (and I am now not that pale anymore --> got a tan with the 2 days of sun we got in Brittany).


----------



## mkloby (Jul 14, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> As for the comment Loby, I do kinda look like a muderer so, thanks...


No problem



lesofprimus said:


> My only question is whether or not ur helmet has to custom made to conform to that dome of urs???



Haha - actually no. I am right in the cusp between M and L. My jet helmet was a L, but I have a M helo helmet right now. Got my first helo flight Monday, and I'm thinking it might be kinda small. We'll find out.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 14, 2007)

Well goddamn brother, good luck on Monday.... Ive ridden in all sorts of helos too many times to count, although less than The Crew Chief Chris, and I always liked it better than fixed wing...


----------



## mkloby (Jul 14, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Well goddamn brother, good luck on Monday.... Ive ridden in all sorts of helos too many times to count, although less than The Crew Chief Chris, and I always liked it better than fixed wing...



Thanks - I'm flying with a USCG CDR - he got winged back in 1983 and has over 5,000 flight hours. Nothing like a boot Lt flying with salt... should be a good time. God knows I'm going to hover like I just put down 10 shots of whiskey.


----------



## Emac44 (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice photo of you and son Matt but Les you look in your like you have missed out on last beer at butchers picnic in your latest photo and you are pissed off about it to mate


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 16, 2007)

trackend said:


> Thats a nice thing to say, still most people say i look like the arse end of a bus so i suppose it may be a slight improvement but a bit harsh none the less



No really he looks like a murderer.....


----------



## Emac44 (Jul 16, 2007)

str8jax said:


> Me and my son on fathers day.



Nice photo John


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 16, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Haha - actually no. I am right in the cusp between M and L. My jet helmet was a L, but I have a M helo helmet right now. Got my first helo flight Monday, and I'm thinking it might be kinda small. We'll find out.



Make sure you get the right size. ****ing Hot Spots blow especially on long flights.


----------



## Emac44 (Jul 16, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Haha - it's not that. It's a thread for people to post their pics, and possibly get made fun of. It's all in good fun. Nobody is saying anything regarding physical appearance being of utmost importance - or even important at all. There's no reason to climb up on a soapbox and preach about how physical appearance is unimportant.



Matt I was joking. Don't worry


----------



## bamadave (Jul 18, 2007)

hello guys...i am new here and i dont have a pic yet....ill let you know when i do...thanx


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 18, 2007)

I'll hold my breath with baited anticipation, relishing in the misery that u have now decided to put upon my blackened soul...


----------



## Bf109_g (Jul 19, 2007)

Alder, I remember posting something exactly like that in the very first member mugshot thread. Not to worry, I'll put a pic of me on soon.


----------



## Emac44 (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh great Bf. Will this photo be taken after this coming Saturday when Wallabies and AllBlacks clash for the Bledisoe

And G'day Bamadave


----------



## Bf109_g (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey Emac. 

Yep. I'll make sure. 

And welcome to the forum, Bamadave.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 21, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Make sure you get the right size. ****ing Hot Spots blow especially on long flights.



Yeah - I need to have the riggers adjust the helmet. My old jet helmet fit nicely, but I still need to play with the helo helmet.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2007)

When I first started flying I got the wrong size and it really bothered me until I got smart and turned it back into ALSE to get a new one.


----------



## Emac44 (Jul 22, 2007)

By the way Bf congrats to ABS on Tri Nation and Bledisoe win on Saturday


----------



## Bf109_g (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks Emac. 

Now all you lot have to do is win the netball... GO THE SILVER FERNS!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello all:

Attached is a pic of me and my bride (Edna Mae). This was taken on
17 Dec 2005 on the occasion of our 50th wedding anniversary, at which
time we got married all over again. It's the latest photo I have. If you
wanna crop it, that's ok too.

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 25, 2007)

50 years! God bless both of you! 

BTW - My parents - 63 years!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks, Joe..... we hope to make many more.

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Jul 25, 2007)

Jeez ccheese - my wife and I have 48 more years to go!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 25, 2007)

Outstanding, Charles! My wife and I just celebrated our tenth and are still going strong. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2007)

Outstanding and congrats on your wonderful marriage.

Me and my wife will be celebrating our 4th anniversary in August.


----------



## Erich (Jul 27, 2007)

congrats Charles !! we are working on 33 this August, a few more years to go yet.......

Erich ♪


----------



## Emac44 (Jul 27, 2007)

To you and Edna. Charles Congratulations on your 50th Anniversary. Even if I am late wishing you 2 the best from December 2005


----------



## ccheese (Jul 27, 2007)

My thanks to all you'se guys for the kind words and good wishes. She's a
hellova gal to have put up with me for (almost) 52 years. I'll have to find
a pic that was taken on our honeymoon, so you can see how we've 
changed. Of course, two children, two grand children and two great-
grand children will help change anyone.

Again, my thanks...... you're a bunch of swell people.

Charles


----------



## Emac44 (Jul 27, 2007)

ccheese said:


> My thanks to all you'se guys for the kind words and good wishes. She's a
> hellova gal to have put up with me for (almost) 52 years. I'll have to find
> a pic that was taken on our honeymoon, so you can see how we've
> changed. Of course, two children, two grand children and two great-
> ...



No worries Charles. But I will for one take your word for it that you and your good lady wife have changed in 52 years. My Mum and Dad were married for 50 yrs 1 week and 3 days. My Father passed away exactly 10 days after their Golden Wedding Anniversary July 1994. And they had 5 kids (including me) 32 Grand and Great Grand Children. We breed extremely well in our family hahaha. And my Mother passed away August 2006


----------



## v2 (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations on your 50th Anniversary Charles! My wife and I have "only" 25...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations on your 50th Anniversary Charles! All the best.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 27, 2007)

V2 and Wurger..... Thanks, appreciate the kind words.

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes it is nice to see a golden wedding aniversary, good on you mate.


----------



## drgondog (Jul 31, 2007)

CCheese - congrats - I'm working on 39 with prospects for a lot more but gotta survive!

Regards,

Bill


----------



## trackend (Aug 1, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you I'm on my second wife so started all over again. Pottering towards our silver my missus said she tells everyone she broke her first husband and got me as warantee replacement.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks Aussie1001... Bill and "trackend". Appreciate the warm words.
Both of you appear to be heading toward the golden....... good luck.

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Aug 4, 2007)

Here is a new one of me. And no, I wasn't zooming on some girl's butt!  I was on the upper deck for a dolphin show.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey guys..... didn't I just do this ? Ok, we do it again. 

It does seem like I'm always wearing a tux...... I own two.

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Aug 4, 2007)

I feel so under-dressed next to you, Charles.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2007)

My name is Bond, Charles Bond.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Aug 5, 2007)

Like always I always wake up around 12 pm so I got here last...anyway my photo..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2007)

You know the way you are holding that gun, you would not hit anything right?



Sorry carry on...


----------



## v2 (Aug 5, 2007)

Yesterday evening in Cracow, Pub San Sebastian; v2-Poland (left ) and Jednastka- Canada (right); it was great meeting!


----------



## mkloby (Aug 5, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You know the way you are holding that gun, you would not hit anything right?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry carry on...



Maybe he's practicing his kentucky windage???


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Aug 5, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Maybe he's practicing his kentucky windage???



My experience with weapons is equal to my experience on flying an aircraft and since the only aircrafts I flow are in Il2...well you know where I'm going with this so show a little mercy for a


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2007)

We are just giving you a hard time man!


----------



## mkloby (Aug 5, 2007)

Konigstiger205 said:


> My experience with weapons is equal to my experience on flying an aircraft and since the only aircrafts I flow are in Il2...well you know where I'm going with this so show a little mercy for a



I had and played Il-2. My goodness, I sucked so badly at that game I just stopped playing it. It's too hard to know what the hell is going on - having to move buttons to look left, right, and above. I had no idea what was going on.

I found flying real aircraft easier than that damn game.


----------



## trackend (Aug 5, 2007)

Don't worry Konigs if it had one up the spout and you pointing it at someone from across a room it is highly unlikely they would refuse to do exactly what you wanted them to either that or they would have a screw loose and fancied being shot. Ok it would be their left ear that went awol but still not nice


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Aug 5, 2007)

I would love to fire some real guns but that in my country without money or connections is next to impossible....damn laws...and even if you have the money to actually buy a gun the paperwork and bureaucracy will prove more deadly than the gun itself...


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Aug 5, 2007)

mkloby said:


> I had and played Il-2. My goodness, I sucked so badly at that game I just stopped playing it. It's too hard to know what the hell is going on - having to move buttons to look left, right, and above. I had no idea what was going on.
> 
> I found flying real aircraft easier than that damn game.



You are right about that....i don't think there are enough buttons on the keyboard for all the controls..its a great game anyway.


----------



## Emac44 (Aug 6, 2007)

trackend said:


> Congratulations to both of you I'm on my second wife so started all over again. Pottering towards our silver my missus said she tells everyone she broke her first husband and got me as warantee replacement.



Not quiet to your years of experience Track. But I am also married a 2nd time. My ex wife said to me once long time ago. If I ever ended up in a wheel chair she wasn't going to push me around. I said fine I will just get one with an v8 engine attached and fitted. Ex wife  I found didn't have a sense of humour


----------



## ccheese (Aug 6, 2007)

Chris and Eric: Ok, next time I get to put up a pic I'll go for the casual
look. To me casual is white tie. I've got some others..... how about in
my sailor suit ? (Circa 1960)

I love you guys......

Charles (shaken, not stirred) Bond


----------



## Njaco (Aug 6, 2007)

As long as its not your birthday suit!!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 6, 2007)

I know there is a thread somewhere for posting your pic in uniform, I don't remember where, off the top of my head. You can see quite of few of us characters serving our respective countries.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey Chris....

We need a thread on the guns we own.... I'll bet there are some real
antiques out there. Yea.... with pictures.....

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 7, 2007)

I DONT OWN ANY GUNS, PERIOD, END OF DISCUSSION, NO COMMENT, NEIN SPREKIN ENGLOSH...............


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 7, 2007)

yeah well obviously you do heh heh heh


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Njaco (Aug 8, 2007)

Und der kleine kinder must speilen! Ach du Lieber!!!


----------



## trackend (Aug 8, 2007)

Did have a Damask hammer lock double barrelled side by side shotgun and a Colt Peace Maker (not an original I may add) but that was some years ago when I used to belong to a Western group and we used to put on charity shows. 
They used to be called (no laughing now) Quantrill's Raiders, One guy had a big black powder collection many were originals including a 1851 Colt Navy and Remington Army I think if I remember correctly it was a 1858 model.
My brother was a gun smith in the 70's so I had the chance to go to the proofing room and discharge some interest weapons the Express 500 was about the largest bore I had a go with, but it was a blank round so I didnt have to contend with my shoulder being dislocated.

Lee (Odd Job) watch it Mr Bond


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 9, 2007)

Standing in front of CV-10 which is only six years older than myself.


----------



## mkloby (Aug 9, 2007)

Pretty neat pic with the Yorktown in the background.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 9, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Pretty neat pic with the Yorktown in the background.



Thanks. When you're 58, you like to pose with people or things that are older than you are.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 9, 2007)

ToughOmbre said:


> Thanks. When you're 58, you like to pose with people or things that are older than you are.


I have to remember that!!!!!!1


----------



## ccheese (Aug 9, 2007)

I have to remember that!!!!!!1 

I guess that's why I pose with the Washington Monument !

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 9, 2007)

ccheese said:


> I have to remember that!!!!!!1
> 
> I guess that's why I pose with the Washington Monument !
> 
> Charles



Maybe you should pose with the pyramids!

Just kidding Charles.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2007)

I pose with mountains and still feel old!!


----------



## str8jax (Aug 13, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> There str8, I cropped and resized the pic for u... It took me 4 minutes tops to do it.... Next time, u spend the 4 minutes and post it up correctly....
> 
> Couple new pics of my ugly mug...



Thanks bud for the good work and im glad to see youre pic looks as bad as mine!


----------



## timshatz (Aug 13, 2007)

Congrat Ccheese. Hope you make it another 50.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2007)

Updated one from South Africa


----------



## mkloby (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice shades gnomey.


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 14, 2007)

ToughOmbre said:


> Maybe you should pose with the pyramids!
> 
> Just kidding Charles.



That reminds me when I was married to my ex Wife I gave her a birthday card
with these Words on it and the Sphinx. It said. Your birthday reminds me of how Mysterious dark and exotic just like the Sphinx. Inside the card it remarked how remarkly ancient you realy are. Happy Birthday. For some strange reason she was unimpressed. Do you think it might have had something to do with the recent addition to the family of our youngest son she had just given birth to. Some people just don't have a sense of humour


----------



## Becca (Oct 15, 2007)

Well..I'll post one, AFTER I figure out HOW!!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 15, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> Well..I'll post one, AFTER I figure out HOW!!




Ask the Minister.....

I'm growing a "stash". Soon as it gets 'ripe' I'll post a recent photo.
(Promise..... no tux)

Charles


----------



## Becca (Oct 15, 2007)

AWW!! Charles, I liked the tux! I was thinking of one of me from last Halloween in my naughty nurse outfit..I DON'T think the 'Minister' would be TOO hip on that one..


----------



## ccheese (Oct 15, 2007)

The tux gets old, after awhile. I wear one every other Tuesday AND every
other Thursday. I got tired of renting them many years ago, so I bought
two. The price of a white dinner jacket is obscene......

I'll bet that nurse's outfit is a sight to behold !...... 

Charles


----------



## Becca (Oct 15, 2007)

I hope I did this correctly. was just on the phone with Dan, he was trying to tell me how to size it..SO I had to ask.."BUT, don't we have moderators to do that for us??"

EDIT: Well Baby, u didnt do it right so Ill take care of it for u this time Hon....


----------



## Becca (Oct 15, 2007)

Charles..its a little hard to pull off the white ones..always better to go with basic black.


----------



## Becca (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh and thats me, muggin it up in the middle. Thats my boys, Max and Zane.  I hate taking pictures. Had retina burn most of my young life..


----------



## ccheese (Oct 15, 2007)

I *do* look good in black !

Charles



Les'Bride said:


> Charles..its a little hard to pull off the white ones..always better to go with basic black.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 15, 2007)

Becca:

No.... the mods don't usually resize pic's. If evengilder is on, he will
do it for you. When I size a photo before uploading, I try to get
it between 650 and 700 pixels. 

Charles



Les'Bride said:


> I hope I did this correctly. was just on the phone with Dan, he was trying to tell me how to size it..SO I had to ask.."BUT, don't we have moderators to do that for us??"


----------



## seesul (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Les,

sorry, I haven´t seen your request sooner. So here are few pics of me, take what do you want.


----------



## seesul (Oct 15, 2007)

...another pics...


----------



## seesul (Oct 15, 2007)

this is one of my favourite pics. My son at the source...


----------



## Becca (Oct 15, 2007)

LOL Seesul..hes NOT drinking those shots on the bumper?!


----------



## seesul (Oct 15, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> LOL Seesul..hes NOT drinking those shots on the bumper?!



 not yet


----------



## Becca (Oct 15, 2007)

I remember seeing those picts, shes a cutie!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice thong....

Always remember, crack kills, and in ur case Roman, she may kill u for postin that pic....


----------



## mkloby (Oct 15, 2007)

Why would you want to show off a pic of your wife like that???


----------



## Hunter368 (Oct 15, 2007)

Ouch!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 15, 2007)

Thats why the "Crop" feature is a friend on mine.


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 15, 2007)

seesul said:


> this is one of my favourite pics. My son at the source...



What a cute kid seeul. Bet Papa is really proud as punch of his son. Can see why it would be one of your favourite photos mate


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 15, 2007)

Recent Photos of my family and I in Cebu. My wife my daughter Nicole (Miss Muphet) my son Andrew (Harry Potter) and the old miserable bastard myself. By the way we don't often let the kids have chocolate cake but it was a special treat for Nicole at the time. But like most kids she got more cake around her mouth then in it hence the dirty face. And it was Andrew's first time overseas. So opportunity arose and I took it. Ok I know I spoil my kids


----------



## mkloby (Oct 15, 2007)

Cute kids emac. Your boy really does look like Harry Potter - it's remarkable.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 15, 2007)

Cuties. Keep 'em safe.


----------



## seesul (Oct 16, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> Recent Photos of my family and I in Cebu. My wife my daughter Nicole (Miss Muphet) my son Andrew (Harry Potter) and the old miserable bastard myself. By the way we don't often let the kids have chocolate cake but it was a special treat for Nicole at the time. But like most kids she got more cake around her mouth then in it hence the dirty face. And it was Andrew's first time overseas. So opportunity arose and I took it. Ok I know I spoil my kids



Nice kids emac,
do you own a copyright of Harry Potter ?


----------



## Marcel (Oct 16, 2007)

Showing kids? Oh goodie, I'll join in. This is my 3 year old son Robin  Comon mkloby show us a recent picture of your son. He must have grown a lot since the last one.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 16, 2007)

Alrighty...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 16, 2007)

Cute kid, Marcel. And Mkloby, he looks like your wife.


----------



## Becca (Oct 16, 2007)

AWWWWW!!!!!! ok this is NOT helping my baby jones i'm having. I need to go play with someone elses baby!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2007)

Good looking kid mkloby. You should be proud.


----------



## seesul (Oct 17, 2007)

Cute boy mkloby, how old is he?

Here a few pics of my son when he was bit youger...


----------



## mkloby (Oct 17, 2007)

Seesul - those pics are hilarious. I love his hair. He is 9 months now. Those pics are a couple weeks old.

Matt - he's got my chin


----------



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Matt

Great kid, mkloby, maybe we should start a proud mummy and daddt thread, eh?


----------



## ccheese (Oct 17, 2007)

All you guys..... cute kids..... 

Lemme see, I've got some baby pic's somewhere.....

Charles


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 17, 2007)

Ah we are all so proud of our kids. I pray one day they can all form a better world. Yes my son Andrew does look like Harry Potter Daniel Radcliffe. But my nephew Christopher looks like the boy played by Malfoy in the Harry Potter series and he is Andrew's cousin. Bit uncanny when they are both together. They were raised together as well when they were younger. We called them the PUPPIES from 101 Dalmations


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 17, 2007)

Now what I am going to ask some of you as a favour. Nicole is at the moment still in Cebu with her Grandparents and I am going to ask that when you have a spare moment in the day. That you pray or think about Nicole being abled to come to Australia to live with her Mother Andrew and I. Nicole when she was born had hearing problems. She was born partially deaf. Her Mother had Rubella during the pregnancy hence the deafness etc. I know I am asking a bit much but my wife and I are trying like mad to get Nicole here to Australia. The trip in May to Cebu and Manila was the family business I was referring to. We were dealing with Australian Immigration at our Embassy. So far to date we have had to submit more medical data to Australian Immigration on Nicole's behalf. We are praying that Nicole will be abled to come to Australia to be with us. I know this might not be the place to ask such a favour but we would appreciate your prayers and thoughts for our family. Thank you


----------



## seesul (Oct 17, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> Now what I am going to ask some of you as a favour. Nicole is at the moment still in Cebu with her Grandparents and I am going to ask that when you have a spare moment in the day. That you pray or think about Nicole being abled to come to Australia to live with her Mother Andrew and I. Nicole when she was born had hearing problems. She was born partially deaf. Her Mother had Rubella during the pregnancy hence the deafness etc. I know I am asking a bit much but my wife and I are trying like mad to get Nicole here to Australia. The trip in May to Cebu and Manila was the family business I was referring to. We were dealing with Australian Immigration at our Embassy. So far to date we have had to submit more medical data to Australian Immigration on Nicole's behalf. We are praying that Nicole will be abled to come to Australia to be with us. I know this might not be the place to ask such a favour but we would appreciate your prayers and thoughts for our family. Thank you



Emac44,

that´s very nice and human from you what are you doing for Nicole to make her live easier and better. Keep my fingers crossed, buddy. Let us now when there´s some progress. I´m sure you´ll be successful


----------



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2007)

Not asking to much Emac, I hope you will succeed.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 17, 2007)

Good luck Emac..


----------



## mkloby (Oct 17, 2007)

Godspeed, Emac. This is from a couple days ago at a pumpkin patch in NJ.


----------



## Becca (Oct 17, 2007)

many prayers full of love and light to you..Emac. May all the powers that be bless you guys.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice shot Kloby....


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 18, 2007)

Best of luck Emac. God bless the children!!!!


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you all. A child with a disability in the Philippines of any type has a very limited future. If it wasn't for family as for example Nicole's Gradparents she would be later in life a burden on the family in some regards. That is not saying they don't love Nicole. They certainly do love her. As her hopes for employment would be that of home duties and raising other children in the family etc. With my wife and I raising Nicole and educating Nicole in Australia would be far better for Nicole's future. Nicole would be abled to pursue her ambitions. She has already told me she wants to work with computers and she is only 6 yrs old. She calls me Papa Big and her mother Mama Gigi. And I spoil Nicole so much as well. I am often getting told by my wife not to spoil Nicole. But I can't help buying Nicole the odd Barbie Doll or ice cream etc. My wife says I am just a big old softie when it comes to kids. It even extends to Nicole's cousins. I had Nicole and her 3 cousins playing soccer in the back yard of her grandparents home and ended up with half the kids from the local village joining in for a impromptu soccer match of all ages. My wife says I am 48 yrs old and have never stopped being a big kid. But at the end of the day My wife and I with your prayers and good wishes will get Nicole to Australia. Once again thanks all. And I was embarrassed and some what reluctant to say anything as well. As it is a private family problem my wife and I are going through. I hope you understand why I said nothing for so long


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 18, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> many prayers full of love and light to you..Emac. May all the powers that be bless you guys.



By the way Becca Nicole is a girlie Girl. She loves her Barbies her dolls even her makeup and dresses. And I know you being a woman and a mother would understand what I mean


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> Now what I am going to ask some of you as a favour. Nicole is at the moment still in Cebu with her Grandparents and I am going to ask that when you have a spare moment in the day. That you pray or think about Nicole being abled to come to Australia to live with her Mother Andrew and I. Nicole when she was born had hearing problems. She was born partially deaf. Her Mother had Rubella during the pregnancy hence the deafness etc. I know I am asking a bit much but my wife and I are trying like mad to get Nicole here to Australia. The trip in May to Cebu and Manila was the family business I was referring to. We were dealing with Australian Immigration at our Embassy. So far to date we have had to submit more medical data to Australian Immigration on Nicole's behalf. We are praying that Nicole will be abled to come to Australia to be with us. I know this might not be the place to ask such a favour but we would appreciate your prayers and thoughts for our family. Thank you



My prayers are with you my friend.


----------



## Hunter368 (Oct 18, 2007)

Emac44,

God bless you and your family.

My family's prayers are with you. My children mean the world to me, I cannot imagine what you and your wife are going through.

God Bless


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 18, 2007)

Good on you Emac. You spoil her all you want. There can never be too much love for a child. Wish there were more like you in the world.


----------



## seesul (Oct 18, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Good on you Emac. You spoil her all you want. There can never be too much love for a child. Wish there were more like you in the world.



100% agreed!!!


----------



## Becca (Oct 19, 2007)

Thats wonderful Emac. I was never good at being a girly-girl. Was a Tom-boy.  Gave my Barbies buzz cuts. lol. I have 2 sisters that are, though. I pray that all the red tape cuts like butter, and shes at home with you guys, SOON!

and BTW..nothing at ALL wrong with being a big kid. You'll live longer!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yep


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 21, 2007)

I will pass on your prayers and wishes to my wife Geralidine (GiGi) it is really my wife who has gone last 2 yrs missing Nicole terribley. its like a big chunk out of her life each day for her. Often I have come across Geraldine crying for privately. We refer to the Bathroom (toilet) as the CR (Crying Room). It helps Geraldine at times for I have this sense of humour that gives her strength to keep going daily. But as my Old Gun Sgt use to say If it doesn't kill you it is good for you. Builds courage strength and character. We as a family will find strength courage and character in each of us. No one ever said life was meant to be easy. You might say the family that struggles together through hard times survives together and that I have no doubt of


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 23, 2007)

Deleted the Photo on this post


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 23, 2007)

Pics are freakin huge man... Downsize some??


----------



## Njaco (Oct 23, 2007)

Emac, just caught this thread and please know my prayers are with you and your children. May things work out as he sees fit.


----------



## seesul (Oct 24, 2007)

Les,

do you mind if I use your thread for posting a pics of my wife, son and me or do I have to open another thread? 
Here are few pics from this year local airshow...


----------



## seesul (Oct 24, 2007)

...and 2 more...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 24, 2007)

No problem Roman...


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry Les not sure how to downsize the photos mate. My apologises


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 25, 2007)

The Photos you was having problems with Les I deleted and removed. My apologies Les. I will eventually work out how to down size future photos


----------



## Becca (Oct 25, 2007)

EMAC...you right click on the picture in question BEFORE you try to download it...click on EDIT. Then take the shots down to 50%..try that. Les isn't in attendance til tomorrow.


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Becca for the advice. So I right click the photo select edit. Then go to view and attributes and decrease them Vertical and Horizontal aspect of the photo from 100x100 to say 50x50 etc And save changes to the photo Becca. Then download photo to site. Is that correct


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes just click edit and then go to size/skew image and downsize it 50 percent. If you are having a problem with this. Send me the pics in an email or pm and I can do it for you.


----------



## Becca (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, sorry..that is how.


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Les and Becca. Seems both ways work Attributes and on my computer Les its sketch and skew but it works any way. I downsized by either Attributes of photo by 50% or I do the same with sketch and skew. Thanks for the advice. Photo of Andrew at Fortress San Pedro Cebu and the Martyrs Cross at the Intramorus Manila.


Is that better Les?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 27, 2007)

Just caught this thread, my prayers to you emac


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 27, 2007)

Very good Emac....


----------



## ColesAircraft (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello! I just joined today, and my little mug-shot is in the image below!

index

-Ron Cole


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 27, 2007)

2 recent pics of Becca, my Bride....


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice Photos of Becca Les


----------



## evangilder (Oct 28, 2007)

I just caught this thread too. Our thoughts and prayers are with you guys, Emac. Having 2 children myself, I couldn't imagine being separated from them for very long, aside from the overnight trip to grandma and grandpas house. Best of luck to you both.


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks Evan. My father always said of me I could never take the easy road in life. I had to take the most difficult route possible and as such have instilled same with my own wife and kids. Anything worthwhiled having in life in my opinion you strive and fight for. One thing it does give you is strength of character and pride in achievement and I pass it onto my wife and kids this attitude. 

Oh yes and an update Nicole had her last medical yesterday in Cebu. Results will be passed onto the Panel Doctor in Cebu on Monday to be forwarded to Australian Embassy in Manila and then passed onto Panel Doctors in Australia to evaluate. Course this will take further time possibley another 3 months before we get any feed back from Immigration Department


Well we have had some news. I received an Email from Immigration in Manila. Nicole's application maybe approved on a Health Waiver. We will find out more in the next couple of weeks or months


----------



## Becca (Nov 11, 2007)

hopefully it will come through even quicker, Emac. God Bless you guys..


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 1, 2007)

Yo Becca, good pics! 

Not that anyone should give half a sh*t, but here I be. I ain't hardly around these days, but I still think of you tits now and then. 

Anyway, good seeing you fellers. Off to a date now.  (tee-hee)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 1, 2007)

Skims - nice to hear all is well. I was in Toronto a few weeks ago. I left with a 3 day hangover...

Cheers!

FBJ....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 2, 2007)

Wayne. welcome back... U gonna stay around this time??? Theres too many landlubbers for me to club by myself u know....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome back brother!


----------



## AVRoe (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2007)

AVRoe said:


>



You either have to download the pic to the site using the "manage attachments" button or you have to copy the photo to a photo hosting site such as Photo Bucket or something like that.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2007)

Skimmer where you been my friend. Miss your wit. Don't be a stranger!


----------



## AVRoe (Dec 3, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You either have to download the pic to the site using the "manage attachments" button or you have to copy the photo to a photo hosting site such as Photo Bucket or something like that.



Hope you like it,This is not a photo of me, its for the Adler.


----------



## AVRoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Whoops a bit to big. I`ll make the next a lot lot smaller.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 3, 2007)

I fixed ur sh!t man... Next time, please preview ur pics prior to posting...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2007)

Its a great pic though...


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok here I am! HOW YOU DOOOIN!8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 8, 2007)

Typical Long Island Guido....


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 8, 2007)

Got that right! LOL8)


----------



## Eighthaf (Dec 13, 2007)

Taken right after I spotted a mouse.


Eighth


----------



## Becca (Dec 14, 2007)

har-har and that's me painted on the side of the plane.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 14, 2007)

ThunderThud said:


> Ok here I am! HOW YOU DOOOIN!8)



 you damn guineas! There's none of you guys around here for entertainment!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2007)

Yo Thunder, sup cuz! (wait, thats Philly talk.. )


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

Updated all the Member Mugshot pics.... Take a look at all the meatballs. ummmm, I mean members here:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/updated-member-mugshots-4226.html


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

Ive gone through and looked at our membership listing... There are some pics missing from some of our more active/senior members... 

Heres a list of pics that I need... Dont be a lame ass, post up ur Mugshot...

Micdrow
Matt
Wurger
Soren
Lucky
Heinz
Royzee
Delcyros
Soundbreaker Welch
HealzDevo
K9Kiwi
davparlr
DougRD
Wayne Little
Wmaxt
Screaming Eagle
Jank
Aussie1001
RLeonard
SOD Stitch
HoHun

Anyone else who has a mugshot available, get it posted!!!!!!!!!

Im waiting...........


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 16, 2007)

heres one's a new one sorely lacking the beer


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

Holy Jesus Aged Waaay Too Big Pic Christ!!!! Ill make that one smaller....

Christ Pb, u scared my kids with that pic.........


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 16, 2007)

i think I'm rather suave and debonair in a rustic way


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

It looks like you NEED a beer and a shave, not to mention a bandaid.... Ive seen better heads on shrimp..... Jus' sayin'- Les'bride


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 16, 2007)

The kid whacked me on the nose with a shoe


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

Yea nice excuse, but that aint gonna wash brother.... We all know u had one, ummmmm, 8 Labatts too many and walked into a street sign....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, and I changed ur Mugshot pic....


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 16, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> It looks like you NEED a beer and a shave, not to mention a bandaid.... Ive seen better heads on shrimp..... Jus' sayin'- Les'bride


Me thinks she requires something to correct her vision ...I've seen what you look like


----------



## ccheese (Dec 16, 2007)

Dan:
Per your request, here's a shot of me and the bride. This was taken
December 17, 2005 on our 50Th Wedding anniversary. We got married
again. BTW, Monday is 52 !!

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

Thx Charles, Ill get it changed up....

Pb, as most will confirm, I am one hellofa sexy beast, with hair that makes Fabio jealous.....

Ur hair................. Ummm............. Nevermind, there is none...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2007)

The only existing photo known to man of me....


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey 13! How youuu doooo Inn ! That was for Les!Something about Guido's!


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Dec 16, 2007)

'tis me following 1 hr in TF-51 Crazy Horse. Kissimmee 13 Jul 06.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2007)

Plodding along mate, plodding along.

What's he creamin' his jeans aboot?


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 16, 2007)

Les called me a Long Island Guido cause of my pic! I guess i look like one Actually I'm Only Half Italian, the rest of me is Scotish,German,French and Canadian Indian.I can trace my clan from usa ,to canada to scotland.My clan Motto is "TO conquer or Die"


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

I resized ur pic Downwind.... Now I'll add it to the Mugshots..... Great shot BTW....


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks man!  I PM'ed you....

I thought that Stallion 51 could have got a BIT more lustre on the bare metal myself..........


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

OK added it, and yea, I dont think that bare metal is quite shiny enough.... I can barely make out ur reflection hehe....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, and as far as resizing goes, I use paint to resize.... Open the pic in Paint, then click Image....

Once the drop down box comes up, click on Stretch/Skew.... Then, under the Horizontal and Vertical boxes, change the percentile to 50% for each.... Then click OK and save it.....

That should bring the pic size down to a postable, manageable size... If not, decrease the % alittle more.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

Just bustin ur balls TT......

Lucky, I am EXTREMELY disapointed with ur pic... Atleast look at the webcam when u snap a shot for christsakes....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2007)

So far I'm Swedish and some Norwegian....as far as I know....


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 16, 2007)

I know Les I'm Bustin too! Why? I'm from NY why else!8)  8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

Dude, if ur from the Island, DONT EVER say ur from New York..... We have our pride u know.....

Lucky, I added ur lameass pic....


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 16, 2007)

Gotcha!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2007)

Come on wee man, don't be such a council gritter....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

Lucky, are u Scottish or English, cause I have no freakin clue what a council gritter is....

And ur pic still sucks, but its my job to push ur buttons.....


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 16, 2007)

LMAO!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2007)

I rather push women's buttons, but if you're the kind that likes to push men's buttons, I'll respect you and count you as a friend none the less....stand proud young man!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2007)

Swede living in Scotland....Scottish I'd say...


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Boy! LMA


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Dec 16, 2007)

Duh! as simple as that. I though it needed photoshop or the like. I'll go and put on my donkey ears now.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

If ur a Swede living in Scotland, why the fu*k do u have the Union Jack flying???

And for the record, Im not a young man, but thanks for the compliment....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

*makes donkey noises for Downwind*


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2007)

The best from two worlds?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2007)

Better? 
Why can't I have two? Cheap shite.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

The only thing thats the Best from Sweden are blond bombshells.... 

And what the hell is a council gritter???


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2007)

*ss if I remember correctly....maybe one of our English cousins could refresh my memory....


----------



## Becca (Dec 16, 2007)

**wonders WHY there are donkey noises coming from the computer room, mumbles to myself and walks away...quietly*


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Updated one from South Africa



Thought I had posted an updated on. This one can replace the current one Les.


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Dec 16, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> *makes donkey noises for Downwind*





Les'Bride said:


> **wonders WHY there are donkey noises coming from the computer room, mumbles to myself and walks away...quietly*



Senility - its a dreadful thing!

If ya can't beat 'em - JOIN 'EM!

EEEEW AAAAW!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 16, 2007)

Mr. Cool.... with his Ipod stuck in his ear...

Charles


----------



## Freebird (Dec 17, 2007)

I guess I'll post this one, pic is a bit out of focus though...
(happens when someone else is taking them!)


----------



## Heinz (Dec 17, 2007)

Frightening ey?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 17, 2007)

just a bit, mr sinsiter!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 17, 2007)

in my orange county choppers shirt 

Can't smile to save myself


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Can't smile to save myself



Tell us better what did you take? And where is the third guitar I mean the bass one?


----------



## Heinz (Dec 17, 2007)

Not sure I'm with you Wurger.


As far as the bass guitar goes, its a special instrument for simple people who can't handle 6 strings


----------



## Becca (Dec 17, 2007)

UNLESS you are proficient and can handle a 12 string bass. ITS AWESOME!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 17, 2007)

Really cant use that pic Freebird, as I cant even tell ur features....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2007)

Lucky, the longer I look at your pic, I still can't see the waterfall!!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 17, 2007)

Wherever I may roam off Metallicas Black Album was made using a 12 string. the crack from the heaviest gauge string is incredible.


----------



## Becca (Dec 17, 2007)

i'll agree with you there.. my favorite tone of ALL time has to be from a hollow body Les Paul..


----------



## Becca (Dec 17, 2007)

LMELAO!!! Njaco!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2007)

It's NOT my photo you imbecile....besides, you staring at me like that, makes me rather uncomfortable....I'm NOT that kinda boy!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 17, 2007)

Becca: Heinz is not old enough to remember Les Paul Mary Ford.
"How High The Moon ?" was a goodie....

Charles


----------



## Becca (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, he made an AMAZING guitar for Gibson. Thick, warm tones..


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2007)

Gibson Les Paul.....hmmm.....Nope, still a Gretsch man and always will be....


----------



## Marcel (Dec 17, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> i'll agree with you there.. my favorite tone of ALL time has to be from a hollow body Les Paul..



Hollow body Les Pau?l Hmm, don't know that one, you mean an ES335? That rocks. I play Les Paul as you can see in my Mug shot  Greatest guitar ever, although I must admit the gretch is a nice one, too. Only they don't sound so great at high gain.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2007)

Heinz said:


> As far as the bass guitar goes, its a special instrument for simple people who can't handle 6 strings




  

Therefore I prefer keyboards.


----------



## Becca (Dec 17, 2007)

Gretsch is nice. and  Wurger that reminds me of a joke..How many bass players does it take to change a lightbulb...NONE, the keyboard player can do it with his left hand. 

All of my guitar knowledge comes from me being married to a geek/blues guitarist. ITS AMAZING what I picked up! lol. I'm a vocalist.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2007)

He,he... Point for you. 

In Poland this joke is about cops.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 17, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> Gretsch is nice. and  Wurger that reminds me of a joke..How many bass players does it take to change a lightbulb...NONE, the keyboard player can do it with his left hand.
> 
> All of my guitar knowledge comes from me being married to a geek/blues guitarist. ITS AMAZING what I picked up! lol. I'm a vocalist.




In my band they say the keyboard player can change the lightbulb 'cause he's nothing else to do...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2007)

And that's it.Nothing to do but cash in his wallet.


----------



## Becca (Dec 17, 2007)

Niiice guitar, Marcel. (sorry, hadn't seen the pict) DOH!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 17, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> Niiice guitar, Marcel. (sorry, hadn't seen the pict) DOH!



Thanks Becca, best guitar there is, it's blue, it's loud and it's mine


----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 17, 2007)

Ahem...

SERIOUSLY!!!!!

I, at the very least, need pics of the following high posting/well respected Members...........

MATT
SOREN
TIMSHATZ
ROYZEE
WMAXT
WAYNE LITTLE
RLEONARD
SOD STITCH
HO HUN
JANK
SCREAMING EAGLE
DOUGRD
K9KIWI
AUSSIE101
SCREAMING FU*KING EAGLE
DAVPARLR


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2007)

Les, I'll organise a pic soon I promise! been a bit crook (sick) past couple of days, something I ate... and my damn kids have used up my internet allocation, its been slowed to snail pace and driving me crazy trying to get in the system!, currently at work.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 17, 2007)

Les Pauls are nice if you want to look like Quasimodo after a few sets. That's why I have always been and forever will be a Strat Cat.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2007)

Think we need to start a new thread ..."Post Pics of You in your Band"...or "What I looked like before the Haircut".


----------



## evangilder (Dec 18, 2007)

hehe. Hard to believe I had it that long. I had to cut it off because it gave me headaches.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 18, 2007)

Evan you look very metal!

As for best guitar tone you can't beat a les paul custom in my opinion. 

Btw I have and listen to Les paul and Chet Atkins so I appreciate it all.


The gretsch are fantastic guitar, wouldn't mind the rockabilly Setzer sig model. 

I also want a strat with maple fretboard, oh and a telly and maybe a Gibson firebird 

THe burden of guitarists is gear


----------



## Heinz (Dec 18, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Gibson Les Paul.....hmmm.....Nope, still a Gretsch man and always will be....



I love hollow bodies but you pay more for em and get a lot less guitar


----------



## Becca (Dec 18, 2007)

Heinz..its a WHOLE different tone/sound..well worth the money..IMHO. My Ex hubby was a Paul Reed Smith enthusiast. Great tone there, too (See Santana) lol. Strats are great! Lightweight, good tone, good action like Stevie Ray and Jimi Hendrix would play shite! lol.)and more over..NOT a Jackson! 

**side note..i'm wondering if Dan is gonna get perturbed that we made this a guitar thread..PLEASE post ya'll picts!!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh I realise the hollow bodies are different, if you see the other page I actually want one eventually. Its not my current sound but I love blues and old time rock n roll so when I have the spare cash its a definate purchase.

PRS are really wonderful espicially the top 10 finish models with the 'bird' inlays, look mint. Cost about 10 grand over here for one though. 

Strats are good I agree and another guitar I like.

My Ibanez super strat is so light yet has sustain to kill and the locking tremolo known for killing sustain isnt thta bad. Its a funny trem cause its on ball bearing rollers instead of your typical floyd set up. My explorer is metal and good for rock 

I've played for about 11-12 years now. Into shred well trying to get back into now I have more spare time on my hands. 

Cheers.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 18, 2007)

If you like the hollo bodies and don't have a lot to spend, look at the Ibanez Artcore. I picked one up a few years ago and love it! I asked to look at one in a music store a few years ago, I played it. The guy said "try this" and plugged it into an amp. I was in love! I figured I was in for it when I turned the tag over. My jaw hit the floor when it said $350! I was figuring in the 1200-1500 range, so I brought it home.

The tone is sweet, unplugged and plugged in.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 18, 2007)

evangilder said:


> If you like the hollo bodies and don't have a lot to spend, look at the Ibanez Artcore. I picked one up a few years ago and love it! I asked to look at one in a music store a few years ago, I played it. The guy said "try this" and plugged it into an amp. I was in love! I figured I was in for it when I turned the tag over. My jaw hit the floor when it said $350! I was figuring in the 1200-1500 range, so I brought it home.
> 
> The tone is sweet, unplugged and plugged in.



Yep, that's a great guitar, a friend of mine has one. I prefer solid bodies though. More sustain (especially the LP). As for blues, my LP has p90 pickups. They give a nice crunchy sound

I hate tremolos. One reason I bought a Tele instead of a Strat. Strat would be great, but I would fix the tremolo to the body. I have an Aria superstrat with Floyd rose, changing a string takes ages and I hardly even use the tremolo.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 18, 2007)

I found the Rose tremolo makes a Strat sound tinny. I have a trem on the Strat, but rarely attach the bar for it. 

The Artcore has great sustain, but you have to watch the feedback, which is true with any hollow body. For killer crunch, I modified an old Vantage electric. I stripped the paint off and stained it, it looks WAY better. I took out the double coil pickup in it that was okay, but not very crunchy and replaced it with a Fred pickup (George Lynch's favorite pickup) and that thing will sustain for days.


----------



## Becca (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey Marcel..have you tried a humbucker in the Tele??


----------



## Marcel (Dec 18, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> Hey Marcel..have you tried a humbucker in the Tele??



Nope, I really love the single coils on this Tele. The neck pickup is silky smooth and the bridge position razor sharp and I'm afraid that the tele will sound too much like the Les Paul with some humbuckers. My Les Paul is a brute. Although it has singel coils, it has more output than most of the humbucked Ibanezes I played on. It already gives quite some cruchy distortion on my clean channel if I'm not too careful. (Great for blues  ) I have thought about changing the p90's for humbuckers, but didn't do it. The p90's have a very distinct sound, little more bite than a PAF with the same output. I'll have to live with the single coil noices on high gain though, but after time you start to like it 

I wanted something more subtle than the Les Paul and the tele gives me that. But that bridge pickup can also really scream and is surprisingly quiet at high gain 



evangilder said:


> I found the Rose tremolo makes a Strat sound tinny. I have a trem on the Strat, but rarely attach the bar for it.


Yep, that was my problem, too. I'm selling the Aria as I don't play it anymore. Tomorow a potential buyer will come and try it. I've just searched the house for that stupid handle. Been lost for ages. Luckily I just found it


----------



## Heinz (Dec 18, 2007)

Humbuckers are pretty awesome but if your going to buy a tele in my opinion you buy it for single coil use. 

Some people hot rod them and you can buy em buckered but it doesn't sit right with me anyhow.


Good luck with the sale Marcel.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah, nothing like that jangly Tele tone.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 18, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Ahem...
> 
> SERIOUSLY!!!!!
> 
> ...



You said my name twice? ok les I will see what I can do, I just need a haircut first!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2007)

Or plumes SE.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 19, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Humbuckers are pretty awesome but if your going to buy a tele in my opinion you buy it for single coil use.
> 
> Some people hot rod them and you can buy em buckered but it doesn't sit right with me anyhow.
> 
> ...



Thanks Heinz. The guy liked the guitar (I can imagine as it is in perfect shape) and bought it. So it went alright. Feels kinda strange, it was my first electric one. But I out-grew it so to say.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 19, 2007)

I know what you mean. I traded my first electic a few years back but my first ever guitar ( classical acoustic ) I'll never part with. 

I also sold my half stack for good now, its gone. On the brightside I have my room back as it took up half of it


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2007)

OK! Les here it is, got my daughter to snap a shot...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 20, 2007)

Tada, I finally talked Wayne into posting a pic....... Woo Hoo..... Thanks Wayne, good to see what u finally look like....

Now if we could get Matt, Soren, Screaming Fu*kin Eagle, Micdrow, K9Kiwi and Aussie101 to post one up, we'd be pretty close..........


----------



## Heinz (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice shirt Wayne, detecting some guilt over something?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2007)

Ahhh..trying to avoid it mate. Usually when the missus calls WAYNE! my usual response is "I didn't do it" well she saw the t-shirt...and....well now I have the t-shirt.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2007)

But the T-shirt is still nice .

How tall are you?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2007)

Great models back there!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2007)

Wurger, 5' 10" or about 178cm. Thanks Adler.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2007)

Wayne Little said:


> Wurger, 5' 10" or about 178cm. Thanks Adler.



Hm...You look taller.I'm 197 cm tall.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2007)

Wurger said:


> Hm...You look taller.I'm 197 cm tall.



Strewth mate! how's the weather up there?


----------



## Heinz (Dec 23, 2007)

No kidding!

Im 190 cm and you still got 7cm on me


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 23, 2007)

Dont laugh.... 
this is me about 6 moths ago moving house.....
but it still looks kinda like me.
Its the most recent one i got caus i'm camera shy.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 23, 2007)

opps could one of you mods resize that please ?
ohh and don't worry about the date the camera is retarded like that....


----------



## evangilder (Dec 23, 2007)

Done, cropped a bit too.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2007)

Wayne, now THAT is the way to keep models! Awesome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Njaco!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2007)

Heinz said:


> No kidding!
> 
> Im 190 cm and you still got 7cm on me



 So there are much more people who are 190 cm and over tall,


----------



## ccheese (Dec 24, 2007)

Wurger said:


> So there are much more people who are 190 cm and over tall,



I guess that makes me the "runt" of the litter. I'm only 5' - 5" and 130 lbs
(soaking wet).....I'll bet Becca is taller than I am ! (yea yea.. better lookin'
too)

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 24, 2007)

Wurger said:


> So there are much more people who are 190 cm and over tall,


195cm for me the rest are just vertically challenged


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2007)

Im 198.12 cm, or 6'6" tall.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Dan, great siggy!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 25, 2007)

Beet you all boys most of my height is in my legs and i top out at just over 2m.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 25, 2007)

Yeah, well I'm 5 foot nothin...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 25, 2007)

Aussier, u aint beat sh!t man... Im the tallest member here, and I mean that in BOTH ways....


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 25, 2007)

Didnt need to know that les


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Heinz (Dec 25, 2007)

Gold!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 26, 2007)

Have drunk far too much Chardonnay.

Self portrait, on my wife.

Too risque?


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 26, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Aussier, u aint beat sh!t man... Im the tallest member here, and I mean that in BOTH ways....



If i was drunk i would contest that, however in my present situation i am stone cold sober so i'll agree to disagree.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 26, 2007)

Graem you are a sick and twisted individual.....
I love it


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm 190cm I think


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2007)

We can play basketball.The WW2aircraft forum team is almost completed.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 27, 2007)

good one lol


----------



## Becca (Dec 27, 2007)

ccheese said:


> I guess that makes me the "runt" of the litter. I'm only 5' - 5" and 130 lbs
> (soaking wet).....I'll bet Becca is taller than I am ! (yea yea.. better lookin'
> too)
> 
> Charles



I'm 5'10", Charles. Kinda tallish, female wise.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 27, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> I'm 5'10", Charles. Kinda tallish, female wise.




I guess I take after my father.... he was five-two. My mother was five-ten
and my sister was five-ten, also. Oh well, good things come in small packages. 

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2007)

Not touchin' that one, CC.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 27, 2007)

Wurger said:


> We can play basketball.The WW2aircraft forum team is almost completed.



I used to play all the time at school, I call the position of powerforward!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2007)

Waterboy! hey, I wanna be waterboy!!

Charles, you dodged a bullet!


----------



## GreyWolf (Dec 30, 2007)

Well Im new here and Im going to try to fit in so here are acouple of mug shots to comply with the thread.

Salute Wolf


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 30, 2007)

Added u on the bike to the Gallery....

The first pic frightens me quite a bit.... Is that really REAL blood on the end of ur bayonet???


----------



## Becca (Dec 30, 2007)

Wurger said:


> We can play basketball.The WW2aircraft forum team is almost completed.



USED to play..i'm a little too top heavy now..I'd put an eye out. BUT, i'll cheer?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2007)

GreyWolf said:


> Well Im new here and Im going to try to fit in so here are acouple of mug shots to comply with the thread.
> 
> Salute Wolf



Wow you are way out of regs in that first photo. 

1. Your mustache is not trimmed properly. It is not supposed to come below the sides of your lips.

2. You are not allowed to have a fag patch under your lip. The only facial hair you are allowed to have is a well trimmed mustache.

3. No Unit Crest on your beret flash.

4. Beret not folded and formed properly.

*Sorry if I am being picky here. I am a former US Army SGT (E-5) who just got out of the Army last September, and well I dont take lightly the uniform not being worn properly. Especially by civilians.*


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 30, 2007)

I actually like the taped on bayonet onto the barrel of the lever action .22/BB gun....

Im pretty sure its a shot from Helloween, cause it better be... The Photoshopping on it is pretty bad...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> I actually like the taped on bayonet onto the barrel of the lever action .22/BB gun....
> 
> Im pretty sure its a shot from Helloween, cause it better be... The Photoshopping on it is pretty bad...



I am glad someone else noticed that.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hawwwahhhhawww ahhhhawwwwhhaaahhwwwwwaaaahhhhhh


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry. I actually had to readjust my junk after that comment.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 30, 2007)

ROFL. That cracked my up, Matt!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2007)

And to think there are some great pics that he posted there too, Evan. I hope I don't chase him away.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> USED to play..i'm a little too top heavy now..I'd put an eye out. BUT, i'll cheer?



Ah, now the cheer squads got some class! 
I think it's time to sign up for the basketball team, just played in a winning Grand final, so ready to go.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 30, 2007)

so you will be our pointguard wayne?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2007)

Hah, thats sort of the position I play as a matter of fact! 
So let the dribbling begin...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> And to think there are some great pics that he posted there too, Evan. I hope I don't chase him away.



I just wanted him to straighten up his uniform and get in regs! I mean once and NCO allways an NCO right!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2008)

I haven't seen him in a while. He and Lanc must be playing "Hide the Sheep".


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyhoo they must be acting sheepish...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2008)

Were you around when Lanc and CheddarCheese were here, Lucky?


----------



## Becca (Jan 7, 2008)

Think I like this one better for the member album... I just don't take good picts, sorry.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh please... that's a great pic.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats a great pic !


----------



## Becca (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah, Thanks guys. Next time I'll wear my human head.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 7, 2008)

You look great just dont let lucky see it or he,ll be hidin in the bathroom for weeks    just kidding great pic though


----------



## Becca (Jan 7, 2008)

Nah...I'm safe..I look nothing like Les.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 7, 2008)

LMAO (rolls on the ground) good one


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW !!


----------



## Becca (Jan 7, 2008)

Its ok..AV..I'm not jealous.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 7, 2008)

SUuurree


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 7, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> Yeah, Thanks guys. Next time I'll wear my human head.



WOW


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 7, 2008)

Jealous of what !


----------



## Becca (Jan 7, 2008)

Lucky lusting after Les. ROFLMAO!


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 7, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> Lucky lusting after Les. ROFLMAO!



Lucky in love


----------



## Becca (Jan 7, 2008)

Unrequited love SUCKS..poor baby. MAYBE I can convience Les to dress as a sheep for Halloween so we can get some picts for Lucky.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 7, 2008)

OUCH


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 7, 2008)

View attachment 53147


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 7, 2008)

Man, you guys are ruthless. Going to keep a low profile from here on in 
Suprised no one has added that pic to the Breaking News thread yet?


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats great avroe


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 7, 2008)

were not ruthless, just careless


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 7, 2008)

ME


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 7, 2008)

Do i care ?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats u AVRoe???? U already posted a pic of urself.....

Which one is the real u then???


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 7, 2008)

my powers of observation suggest a tanned guy wearing a white sox hat is not a Brit


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2008)

...living in Munchen.


----------



## Erich (Jan 7, 2008)

dual personalities or massive plastic stuff from nip ~tuck

Becca were you tokin when that pic was taken girl ? must of been some sour ****


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2008)

Besides the guy in the blue shirt looks like a Dyncorp worker.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's me I guess. I take the worst pictures in the world.






My God that's retarded looking haha.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good pic, Catch.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 7, 2008)

I went back and check AvRoes pic he posted and he did state that it wasnt him.... It was the Blackhawk part that he posted for Adler.....

Thanks for the pics guys, I will update...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2008)

Ah


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 7, 2008)

Updated.... And for the record, that dude Greywolf never came back after his pics went round and round lol...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2008)

I did not expect him to either.


----------



## Becca (Jan 7, 2008)

Erich; I was staring into the brillance that IS my hubby, Les. AND I'm suprised you noticed I had a head...


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 7, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Thats u AVRoe???? U already posted a pic of urself.....
> 
> Which one is the real u then???



What the hell is going on here.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2008)

Its resolved check above.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 7, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Its resolved check above.



Ah yes I see it.


Now you Matt have to post a real pic of yourself you bastard!!!!


No more excuses to bastard!!!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 7, 2008)

Catch 22, you look like you could be one of John Lennon's boys.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2008)

Such animosity, Hunter.


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 8, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> my powers of observation suggest a tanned guy wearing a white sox hat is not a Brit



Six weeks in Bulgaria,i like baseball caps OK


----------



## Becca (Jan 8, 2008)

OMG! Matt posted a PICT!!!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yea but i think its his sister or cousin


----------



## Becca (Jan 8, 2008)

HEY WILBUR!! wheres your pict???


----------



## Becca (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey Wilbur...wheres yours???


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 8, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> ...living in Munchen.



Why not?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2008)

Nevermind AVRoe. That was posted back when it was... nevermind.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2008)

> Hey Wilbur...wheres yours???



and the hunter becomes the hunted.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2008)

.


----------



## Becca (Jan 8, 2008)

OK..Matt you are getting closer...NOW sans helmet!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'd break out my Boba Fett costume, but don't want to steal Les' thunder.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2008)

U better not...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hold on a minute gotta find the ugly one dont want hte boys to get in a huff..


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is my mug ugly as hell!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 9, 2008)

So there! becca,at least i did it matt.. sissy


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 9, 2008)

Man, u need to wash ur face Wilbur, u got some dirt above ur lip man...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 9, 2008)

He looks like he could be nonskimmers older brother. !


----------



## Becca (Jan 9, 2008)

Right on, Wilbur!! I think Matt WOULD post his..hes just shy.


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 9, 2008)

Well I have always liked this one, just for a moment I really felt like a pilot.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 9, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Man, u need to wash ur face Wilbur, u got some dirt above ur lip man...



Thats the problem with being blond and blue eyed, your goat comes out blond too


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2008)

GreyWolf said:


> Well I have always liked this one, just for a moment I really felt like a pilot.



Yeah and whats up with that out of regs US Army uniform on the other page?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2008)

And for the sissy comment, Wilbur... just for you buddy.


----------



## Becca (Jan 9, 2008)

OMMFG MATT!!! THAT IS SOOOOO WRONG..


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2008)

But you gotta admit... that's the best *.gif file you ever seen.


----------



## Becca (Jan 9, 2008)

that was pretty good, ure right.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2008)

That gif is fricken funny!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2008)

That's because she looks so offended 

Oh by the way Les, I give up! Here is finally a pic of myself for you to post in in the member photos section.

This is why I was scared to post a photo earlier. I have lost about 200 lbs though before this photo was taken though...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 9, 2008)

Holy Bat-splat Batman!!! That's just wrong, funny, but wrong.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2008)

I hate Mods...

It's one thing to goof on a forum rat. It's another to impersonate them and make posts under their name. Not cool. You win Les.


----------



## Becca (Jan 9, 2008)

I actually hollared OMG! That is truly, truly, I sh*t you not, SICK.


----------



## Becca (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> That's because she looks so offended
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2008)

Cheek.....*walks away in a huff...* (GREAT pic Mrs B!)


----------



## Becca (Jan 9, 2008)

what pict?! Lucky if you are insinuating that THAT is me..I will beat you about the head and neck with a frozen herring.! 

Be very afraid. My mister might be playing..BUT, I have stalker tendancies.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> Think I like this one better for the member album... I just don't take good picts, sorry.


I was referring to this pic....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2008)

What'd I miss?


Matt..Whoaaaa!!!!!.....as Lucky says: MY EYES! MY EYES!!!!


----------



## Becca (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh..my bad..thank you. *goes and puts herring back in the fridge*


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2008)

I always knew that Les had good taste....but not THAT good... *wipes his forehead.....phew!*.....*thought that he was starring a long term stay in hospital in the face*


----------



## Becca (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, if I could blush, I would..Lucky. Thank you. I thought you guys had seen me..the naughty nurse pict..? I do have long, chicken legs, not like anyone ever gazes down that far..


----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2008)

Is this the Breaking News thread?



and do I smell herring? (_rubs head_)


----------



## Becca (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh guys, PLEASE! If I looked as good as those chicks, I'd be doing their jobs.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, well, I can't see the waterfall in your pic either.


----------



## Becca (Jan 9, 2008)

Am I going to have to get the herring??


----------



## Erich (Jan 9, 2008)

I think you better........ geez guys

Matt too many carbos right ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2008)

As per usual I know nothing....and I intend to keep it that way....until safe.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> I hate Mods...
> 
> It's one thing to goof on a forum rat. It's another to impersonate them and make posts under their name. Not cool. You win Les.



Ah come on Matt! It was all just in fun. If it bothers you that much, remove the picture.

Besides it was not Les that did it. It was me....


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't mind the goofs. That I can take. But impersonating someone is not cool. Unfortunately, that is the third time that has happened. You can keep the pic up. I don't give a care. But penning posts under my login is a little much for anyone to tolerate. Even I have have some pride. So, I guess mission accomplished. You guys finally broke me. You win.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 9, 2008)

As far as I know Matt, us Mods cant access ur account to make fake posts... Ur password is known only to urself and the Admins, of which there are 2.... 

It looks like Adler edited ur original post... As Chris already said, he did it not I.... Id like to see the original pic u posted instead of the fat guy Adler put up there, if infact u put a real pic up....

Question.... What did we win in breaking u???? Are u gonna post a real pic, or are u leaving us, cause I certainly hope it aint the latter... I would sincerely miss u man, all BS and kidding aside...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't have the capability of seeing anyone's login password either. The only thing I have the capability of is _changing _the password. The only thing and admin or mod can do is to modify a post.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2008)

Look guys, I aint leavin' unless you throw me out. And I don't intend to give you a reason. I don't mind the thread, I don't mind the goofing on me, I don't mind a pig pile. It's all love for this attention whore. I sincerely thought that all the goofing on me was hilarious. Honestly.

Not sure what I posted that was modified. I thought a mod had the ability to impersonate a fellow forum rat and jumped to conclusions. My bad. My biggest fear was that someone would impersonate me, make an insulting statement to a fellow member under my avatar and I would be left holding the bag. I wouldn't have a leg to stand on trying to defend myself for the exact reasons that Eric noted. No one would believe me. I have entirely too much fun here and the frequent goofing on each other ranks right up there with what brings me back.

I hope that this does not change this relationship. I was more worried that these "pseudo-posts" would destroy my relationships with you guys. Let the goofing continue. It's all good. 

Everyman needs to be reminded of his place...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 9, 2008)

Cool Matt.. Im still kinda surprised that u wont post a pic tho... Privacy or not, it aint that big a deal... Sh!t, even syscom posted his pic...

If u remember, I have that clip as a partial avatar... Ive never seen the whole image, and what u did to the gif is hilarious with the Mod and Admin crap....

Oh, and for the record, I think my jerkoff avatar is better than the one u posted,cause Cruise is FAR worse than Spears could ever be.....

However, I stole urs, cause it is a good one.... Becca told me thats Spears in the clip with Batman... I thought it was someone who looked like Cameron Diaz....


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2008)

Didn't realize you had used the user/admin/mod *.gif file before. Damn.

I don't think that's Spears in the Batman Love *.gif. Can't remember where I found that. Stole it from somewhere.

And I still ain't postin' a pic.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2008)

Where do you guys get those moving gifs? They're great!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 10, 2008)

matt loved it thought it was funny but i cant tell if its you behind the mask, or the boobs?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2008)

I like 'em too! as Njaco said where do you get this stuff?


----------



## A4K (Jan 10, 2008)

Atleast you can get the little faces Wayne, I think I was in the dunny when they were giving out the application forms 

Evan


----------



## A4K (Jan 10, 2008)

Well what d'ya know..I got one! So how do we get those little angry faces with the keyboard??!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 10, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Look guys, I aint leavin' unless you throw me out. And I don't intend to give you a reason. I don't mind the thread, I don't mind the goofing on me, I don't mind a pig pile. It's all love for this attention whore. I sincerely thought that all the goofing on me was hilarious. Honestly.
> 
> Not sure what I posted that was modified. I thought a mod had the ability to impersonate a fellow forum rat and jumped to conclusions. My bad. My biggest fear was that someone would impersonate me, make an insulting statement to a fellow member under my avatar and I would be left holding the bag. I wouldn't have a leg to stand on trying to defend myself for the exact reasons that Eric noted. No one would believe me. I have entirely too much fun here and the frequent goofing on each other ranks right up there with what brings me back.
> 
> ...




Matt I am sorry if it bothered you. My intentions were not to piss you off. It was all just in jest. You are a cool guy around here and I would never seriously attempt to piss off a good standing member of this forum like yourself.

Now the idiots that come to this forum, that is a different story.

All I did was edit your post by attaching a photo. That was it. I did not change a photo or anything like that.


----------



## Becca (Jan 10, 2008)

A4K said:


> Well what d'ya know..I got one! So how do we get those little angry faces with the keyboard??!



if you click on the "advanced" button on the bottom where you click to post, it shows you all the little smiley guys..and "more".


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2008)

I remember that happened to me too, do you remember Adler...hmmmm? I posted something and the next minute you'd changed it.....all in good banter spirit of course, for good laughs. I have to say once again though, YOU guys are the top mods and adms on ANY forum that I'm a member of, hat's off to you all... Let the banter start!


----------



## Becca (Jan 10, 2008)

banter or ass-kissing??


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2008)

DAMN!


----------



## Becca (Jan 10, 2008)

buddy, even if you stick a bow on it, shite is STILL shite..just sayin'


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 10, 2008)

No worries. Press on.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 10, 2008)

So true


----------



## A4K (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks, Les'Bride!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> HEY WILBUR!! wheres your pict???



Thought i allready put it up but ok heres my ugly mug


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2008)

OH MY GOD, TO RELIVE THE HORROR!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 15, 2008)

Wilbur you look like the inspiration for Homer Simpson!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok, here's mine.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 15, 2008)

I think you're just sucking up to Adler.  

Though I will say every pic should look that well posed and with just the right effect.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 16, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> OH MY GOD, TO RELIVE THE HORROR!!!!





Njaco said:


> Wilbur you look like the inspiration for Homer Simpson![/QUOTe
> 
> 
> Lesof kiss my ass i worked hard for this ugly mug.
> ...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2008)

The Alaska T-Shirt does get you cool points.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 16, 2008)

Agreed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2008)

Might be the wrong thread, but what the h*ll....if you can get "cool" points for a lousy t-shirt....


----------



## DBII (Jan 17, 2008)

cool points....9.5

DBII


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey, that's my girlfriend. Get her off this site!!!

(Yeah, I wish)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 26, 2008)

My kid took this shot on top of an old M-113 we found in the middle of nowhere...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 26, 2008)

Cool shot, Dan. It kind of reminds me of one of those 60s rock star shots.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah good shot.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 26, 2008)

That's strange... an abandoned 113... cool pic


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2008)

Agree....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2008)

Dan.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2008)

And although that looks like a totally posed shot, all I did was climb up there, squat and turn around, and he took the pic.... It was like 6:30 in the morning...

Can anyone get that GLARE out of the pic, I dont have a clue how to...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2008)

That's going to be tough. You are back-lit in the shot, so it's a delicate balance between having over-exposure in the background so you can get the details of you, or having it too dark. I can give it a try.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2008)

Thx brother... I couldnt do it with the program I have....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, I'm not real good at this, but here is a half hour attempt. I know there are people way better at PhotoShop than I am that can probably clean it up better.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2008)

Or like this.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like Fabio


----------



## Udet (Jan 29, 2008)

For the record: that hair cost Dan a series of comments from a little gang of USA tourist girls that walked into the cybercoffe i was in. (I was sniffing through the member mugshots and they saw the photos.)


----------



## Njaco (Jan 29, 2008)

and what were the comments?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2008)

pB, thems fightin words dude.... Seriously, Ive gotten into some bullshit over that very comment.... For some reason, drunks like to yell it at my back....

Funny how u said it, especially since ur not a .......

Oh wait a minute, u are a drunk......

Jersey, the girlies ALL love me...


----------



## Udet (Jan 29, 2008)

Njaco: it wasnt bad or negative at all...but...

Dan, can i disclose what one those girls said about your looks? hahah


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2008)

Sure go ahead Adrian...


----------



## Udet (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, Njaco and people...here is the phrase one of those girlies used after seeing Dan´s photo:

"Whoaaaa...who is that METROSEXUAL????"

What followed was a bombardment of questions with regard to Dan´s whereabouts, age, civil status and a very long etcetera.

Cheers!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan get their addresses.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 29, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Dan get their addresses.


The guys who whistled?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2008)

Do you like guys PB?


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 29, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Do you like guys PB?


I think I'm too tall for you if thats what your asking


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2008)

Udet said:


> Ok, Njaco and people...here is the phrase one of those girlies used after seeing Dan´s photo:
> 
> "Whoaaaa...who is that METROSEXUAL????"
> 
> ...


----------



## DBII (Jan 31, 2008)

At lease he has hair. Ever notice that the people complaining about long hair are the ones without any?

DBII


----------



## joy17782 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey where was that 113 at any where i could get my trailer in too haul it away?wonder what a 113 would be like with a cummins turbo, those detriots were **** when it came too hauling ass .


----------



## DBII (Jan 31, 2008)

Beep Beep....zip, bang!

DBII


----------



## ccheese (Jan 31, 2008)

joy17782 said:


> Hey where was that 113 at any where i could get my trailer in too haul it away?wonder what a 113 would be like with a cummins turbo, those detriots were **** when it came too hauling ass .



Huh ? What ? Duh !!

Charles


----------



## DBII (Jan 31, 2008)

Charles, Dan is on the top deck of a M113 amoured taxi.

DBII


----------



## Red Baroness (Feb 27, 2008)

She's got some nice legs.

Er... One of me? Crap. Feel free to crop. I'm 5 months and slowly approaching Zeppelin status.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2008)

So you have been busy!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 28, 2008)

I love this thread. It's great to put a face with the names.


----------



## Red Baroness (Feb 28, 2008)

Njaco said:


> So you have been busy!



 yep. And also training the horse for harness because with the prices gas is supposedly going to go up to, it would be prudent to use him for something more than a fat, lazy lawnmower. XD


----------



## Pisis (Mar 1, 2008)

some more recent pics of me...


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 4, 2008)

Mugshots only please, no pics of Tigers, Ligers or Lions.....


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 5, 2008)

For those who have Prayed for my Wife and myself. We have had an Email from Immigration in Manila today. The email virtually said that our daughter Nicole maybe granted a Health Waiver to immigrate to Australia. We will know more in the next few weeks hopefuly


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2008)

Fingers crossed for you and your wife Emac, hope it works out for you mate.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll say, best of luck mate.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 5, 2008)

Yup with Wayne and Wildcat, best of luck Emac!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2008)

Good luck my friend. I am still thinking of you all.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm praying for your family Emac! Good thoughts and luck!


----------



## timshatz (Mar 5, 2008)

Emac44 said:


> For those who have Prayed for my Wife and myself. We have had an Email from Immigration in Manila today. The email virtually said that our daughter Nicole maybe granted a Health Waiver to immigrate to Australia. We will know more in the next few weeks hopefuly



Cool. Good luck Pal!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 5, 2008)

We are all pulling for a positive outcome for you, Emac.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 5, 2008)

Wishing the best for you and your family Emac. Thinking positive thoughts!

TO


----------



## Becca (Mar 5, 2008)

WHOO HOO!! Emac and family, hopefully its all down-hill from here!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 5, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 5, 2008)

Now I am all misty eyed. Thanks all


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 9, 2008)

There are few in life who deserve special light. Keep it up Emac. My best to you and yours.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 9, 2008)

Best wishes that you continue to get good news Emac.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2008)

Best wishes matey!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Mar 9, 2008)

Best wishes mate hope all turns out well for you.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 10, 2008)

same here best wishes mate!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 13, 2008)

Best wishes Emac! I have faith it'll work out!


----------



## Trebor (Mar 16, 2008)

best of luck, Emac. hope everything goes well! ^^

and this is me.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 16, 2008)

Howdy pardner....... 

Nice shot mate.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok Les was just repractising how to resize photos.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

No I am not thinking of rejoining but. You know when you have held an M60 its a feeling of being complete


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 16, 2008)

Thats a MAG 58 Emac, and the 84mm Carl Gustav your holding in the top pic is great fun to fire!


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> Thats a MAG 58 Emac, and the 84mm Carl Gustav your holding in the top pic is great fun to fire!



I know and I miss it Wild. I was just generalizing mate. I was tempted very much so and then came to the realisation of this. Hell man you are 48 not bloody 28. Put the Carl Gustav down and go and have a bloody beer hahaha. Then this bloody bloke puts a Mag58 in my hands and then tempted me with a Styr. And this bloody Gunner keeps saying to me. Mate have you seen our 155mm. It was pure torture Wild. But I was strong and walked away clutching my camera bag for security hahaha


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

But Wild here is a nice Photo of my wife and her work mates at a recent party for another friend of hers from work. That is better then a Photo's of me holding a MAG 58 and a Carl Gustav. By the way for the exception of my wife those 3 girls are in their early 20s. Like being in a lolly shop (Candy Store) and you are on a bloody diet


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 16, 2008)

Think unsexy thoughts, think unsexy thoughts ....


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> Think unsexy thoughts, think unsexy thoughts ....



None of them are married either Wild. All single girls except my wife of course. I tried thinking unsexy thoughts to. I gave up. Things got to hard mate  And its bloody terrible as 2 of them are traditional Filippinas and they look upon me as their Australian Papa. The other girl comes from Kenya and she is just as bad as the Filippinas   
Mutters think unsexy thoughts. mutter mutter mutter. Oh to hell with it. Doesn't bloody work Wild. And another bloody friend of my wife all of 19 yrs of age. Yes you guessed it another Filippina keeps coming around here to swap recipes with my wife. I keep having to excuse myself and have a bloody cigarette. As this girl is also pretty and attractive but unfortunately we don't have any photos of her as yet


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 16, 2008)

Emac44 said:


> Things got to hard mate



LMAO!!! Lets not go there!


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> LMAO!!! Lets not go there!



Go there. Bloody hell it comes HERE Mate. Learning how to bloody cook


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2008)

Trebor said:


> best of luck, Emac. hope everything goes well! ^^
> 
> and this is me.



*How you doing Country?*

_"My wife left
My dog ran away
My cat was run over by a car
I lost my house to the man who stole my wife,
and run over my cat....

...So there is a tear in my beer 
For you my dear
Because you are the only one on my lonely miiiinnnndddd!"_


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

Welll....I say!


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes Lucky everything is well and fully functioning thanks very much


----------



## hells bells (Mar 16, 2008)

this is me hells bells summer 98 in east kirby near boston lincolnshire


----------



## mkloby (Mar 16, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> *How you doing Country?*
> 
> _"My wife left
> My dog ran away
> ...



I think you're a closet country fan... you lock yourself up and jam to toby, george, garth, johnny, Alan, and all the rest of em


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2008)

mkloby said:


> I think you're a closet country fan... you lock yourself up and jam to toby, george, garth, johnny, Alan, and all the rest of em





Absoluetly not! 

In fact the only thing I dislike more than Country music is Hip Hop, Gangsta Rap, Rap whatever the hell they are calling it now...

I will admit though that I do like Alabama, some Garth and some Toby (only because he supports the military so much and did a free show for us  ).


----------



## Trebor (Mar 17, 2008)

haha! I just love wearing this stuff! and it's appropriate for the town I'm livin' in. and yes, I'm a HUGE Country music fanatic. XD that's my grandfather above me, btw.


----------



## rochie (Mar 18, 2008)

most recent pic i have


----------



## drgondog (Mar 18, 2008)

Cleaned up or 'normal'??


----------



## drgondog (Mar 18, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Benning is the home of the Rangers but they also do one station Infantry Basic Training there.



Chris - have they moved OCS and Airborne Training from Benning?


----------



## drgondog (Mar 18, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Well, I'm not real good at this, but here is a half hour attempt. I know there are people way better at PhotoShop than I am that can probably clean it up better.



Keep this one as is - kinda looks like Buzzards were hanging out in the trees above when Les was posin'..


----------



## ccheese (Mar 18, 2008)

drgondog said:


> Cleaned up or 'normal'??



I sure am glad to see someone else in a tux !! Gosh.... I was beginning
to think I was the only one in a penguin suit.

Charles


----------



## drgondog (Mar 18, 2008)

ccheese said:


> I sure am glad to see someone else in a tux !! Gosh.... I was beginning
> to think I was the only one in a penguin suit.
> 
> Charles



It is a rare sighting... I have to lose 20 to fit back in it -


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 18, 2008)

Well sh!t Bill, atleast Im posting RECENT pics of myself and not some 6-8 year old shots where I actually look good.... 

And those buzzards were there for the 2 corpses I left beside the 113 so I could get the shot...


----------



## Udet (Mar 18, 2008)

Bill...the photo of yourself with a beard made it kind of difficult to recognize you between them wolfies...8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2008)

drgondog said:


> Chris - have they moved OCS and Airborne Training from Benning?



Im not sure about OCS but Airborne School is still at Benning.

Good pics by the way.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 18, 2008)

Whatever age he is certainly in this forum best dressed with CC we'l have to start a poll


----------



## drgondog (Mar 18, 2008)

Udet said:


> Bill...the photo of yourself with a beard made it kind of difficult to recognize you between them wolfies...8)



Adrian - you Bendejo, I'm the one on the left! They recognize 'kin' when they spot them..


----------



## drgondog (Mar 18, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Well sh!t Bill, atleast Im posting RECENT pics of myself and not some 6-8 year old shots where I actually look good....
> 
> *Relative to what? The buzzards crapping on your hair? Besides - I can't find a wide angle lens big enough for a recent pic.*
> 
> And those buzzards were there for the 2 corpses I left beside the 113 so I could get the shot...



No, they were there because their one holer was in the branches above you... and your failing woodcraft made you stand out like the answer to a Buzzard's prayer..

Was it Joe that captured the 'aura' with the touch up job?


----------



## drgondog (Mar 18, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> Whatever age he is certainly in this forum best dressed with CC we'l have to start a poll



Pb - I'm not sneaking up on 63 very well.. as to being nominated as best dressed in this field of toads - well that's just not sporting..I'm sure CC would have none of it until some real competition shows up.. like Dan in a pony tail!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 21, 2008)

What a life! Guns and women! After I move from Texas (after Thor shows me all the cool places) I just may head further south alittle sideways!


----------



## joy17782 (Mar 21, 2008)

i got too talk too my boss and see if we can scare up a contract in brisbane,holy smokes!!!!!!!! ok im now going outside and smokeing a cig!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 22, 2008)

...tails.

[Okay bad form to joke, when I don't post my own pic. But I couldn't resist. Besides, I'm still thinking about Pinky and the trannie. No, not the cartoon.]


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 22, 2008)

It was PRINKY, no Pinky Matt.....


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 22, 2008)

Guilty as charged. 

Prinky, prinky, prinky...{must commit to memory}


----------



## cristian.hidalgo (Mar 24, 2008)

WELL I AM 14 AND i always liked the way ww2 was fout in the air and one the ground how about you

SO how old are you guys and gals


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2008)

Again use the edit function instead of making multiple posts.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have got wonderful NEWS. I received an Email from the Department of Immigration. Nicole's VISA has been APPROVED. IN A FEW WEEKS TIME MY WIFE AND I WILL BE TRAVELLING TO CEBU TO ARRANGE FOR NICOLE TO COME TO AUSTRALIA. TO ALL THOSE WHO HAVE EXPRESSED MESSAGES OF HOPE AND PRAYERS ON WW2. ON BEHALF OF MY WIFE AND MYSELF WE WISH TO EXPRESS OUR GRATEFUL THANKS. MY WIFE AND I HAVE BEEN UPLIFTED BY YOUR KIND WORDS OF ENCOURAGEMENT AND THOUGHTS OVER THE LAST YEAR. ALL I CAN SAY IS THANK YOU


----------



## Freebird (Mar 25, 2008)

Emac44 said:


> I have got wonderful NEWS. I received an Email from the Department of Immigration. Nicole's VISA has been APPROVED.



Where is she coming from?


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 25, 2008)

Great news Emac!! I'm Glad everything is working out.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 25, 2008)

I am sorry Freebird. My wife's daughter Nicole is currently living with her Grand Parents in Cebu Philippines. My wife and I will be travelling in to Cebu to pick Nicole up and bring the child to Australia. As yet both my wife and I will have to arrange time of work respectfuly. And I will have to arrange for schooling for Nicole. So in next weeks to come will be extremely busy for both my wife and I.

Thanks Wild mate


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 25, 2008)

I guess its time for a new mug shot...prepare your eyes


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 25, 2008)

Artillery Guns from WW1 Konig?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2008)

Emac44 said:


> I have got wonderful NEWS. I received an Email from the Department of Immigration. Nicole's VISA has been APPROVED. IN A FEW WEEKS TIME MY WIFE AND I WILL BE TRAVELLING TO CEBU TO ARRANGE FOR NICOLE TO COME TO AUSTRALIA.


GREAT NEWS matey!! Safe journey and all that stuff...!


----------



## Becca (Mar 25, 2008)

:O EMAC..that is EXCELLENT!!!! I am SO happy for y'all!!  I know that you two will definitely feel and sleep better having your little one back where she should be. Thank you, God!


----------



## Becca (Mar 25, 2008)

"what ever as long as the one true master of this site is appeased i will die happy. (sorry les it aint you, THE BRIDE sees all, knows all, and controls you! ) "





I have to be appeased?? THIS could get intresting...

OH..F if I know why the quote didn't carry...


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 25, 2008)

Emac44 said:


> Artillery Guns from WW1 Konig?



I have absolutely no idea if it was from WW1...I read the plate on it but I don't remember what it said...


----------



## joy17782 (Mar 28, 2008)

thats good news emac44, congrats too you and kong thats a 75mm anti tank from ww2, its a skota works attry chez i think


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 29, 2008)

joy17782 said:


> thats good news emac44, congrats too you and kong thats a 75mm anti tank from ww2, its a skota works attry chez i think



Yup you're right...I remember now...there where a lot of Skoda's there...


----------



## joy17782 (Mar 29, 2008)

glad too help with your education, kong , also were was that pic taken ,skota made fine attry guns , many of allied troops felt there heat , like the romianain airforce , wonder how many b 24 crews knew they got shot down by romian fighters and not german over polisti


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 30, 2008)

joy, wtf is up with ur grammer??? U drunk or something??


----------



## mkloby (Mar 30, 2008)

Haha


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## Matt308 (Mar 30, 2008)

sloppy internet sentence structure... get nta th 21st snturys doods.


----------



## airboiy (Mar 31, 2008)

do we have to post our mugshots? i'm a guy with no life...


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Yup you do !


----------



## joy17782 (Mar 31, 2008)

well i try, i am from ohio, but i do try les, maybe i was drunk ,


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 1, 2008)

It doesnt look like English is ur primary language joy... Are u a youngster???


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2008)

Maybe you could give him a few pointers, how to use your English properly, like you Les with your impeccable use of the Queens language, as in a immaculate spelling and exquisite pronunciation.....tw*t!


----------



## joy17782 (Apr 2, 2008)

why in the hell are you picking on me for. Les i am going too cry, as a youngster of 40. I am a product of are education system, but mostly, i dont type much or use the computer.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 2, 2008)

joy17782 said:


> I am a product of are education system, .



Carry on.


----------



## Becca (Apr 3, 2008)

airboiy said:


> do we have to post our mugshots? i'm a guy with no life...



Uh..then you should have ALL the time in the world to post your mug. Jus' sayin'..(not the best of excuses) OR you could pull a "Matt" and work the "mysterious"  angle.


----------



## Freebird (Apr 3, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> Uh..then you should have ALL the time in the world to post your mug. Jus' sayin'..(not the best of excuses) OR you could pull a "Matt" and work the "mysterious"  angle.



Uh, maybe that IS Matt's pic in his Avatar. {He's takin' aim at the paparazzi!}


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 3, 2008)

Perhaps we are one and the same. Mysterious, but yet grammatically challenged. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 7, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Perhaps we are one and the same. Mysterious, but yet grammatically challenged. Inquiring minds want to know.



So you are just mysterious Matt. Sorry Matt thought it was something totally different about you


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 7, 2008)

By the way. My wife Daughter Son and I will be a complete family June 2nd. June 2nd is the day Nicole arrives in Australia with her mother.

We had a bit of juggling flight times with Singapore Airlines. I depart Cebu on May 30th arrive home May 31st. My wife and daughter leave Cebu June 1st and arrive home June 2nd


----------



## Njaco (Apr 7, 2008)

for you, Emac!


----------



## Dragonsinger (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi There
Two shots. You choose
Top shot 1972, Back row third from left
Bottom shot 2005.
Dragonsinger


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2008)

Dragonsinger, you look like Col. Jeff Cooper.


----------



## Dragonsinger (Apr 20, 2008)

Matt308
UUUUMmm You said "Dragonsinger, you look like Col. Jeff Cooper" .Is thadt good, bad, or simply unfortunate?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 20, 2008)

Pony Tails??? 

Are u fu*kers out of ur damn minds???


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 20, 2008)

If Screaming Eagle doesnt post a pic in the next 2 days, Im banning his ass.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 20, 2008)

Man, I cant really use either one of the pics u posted Dragonsinger.... U have one thats alittle more clear, other than old military stuff???


----------



## Njaco (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 20, 2008)

Dont laugh funboy, I changed ur pic in the Gallery to the morning after shot u posted, haha.....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 20, 2008)

yeah...I noticed.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 20, 2008)

I was gonna say Benny Hill with the first pic!


----------



## trackend (Apr 20, 2008)

I always thought that Stringbags had a crew of three just goes to show how far out some of these technical data write ups are.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 20, 2008)

It was meant as an ultimate compliment. Google him. He has world admirers.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2008)

Now thats just plain scary...I might have nightmares now.... ..


----------



## Jan7 (May 1, 2008)

Persons as Erich know, as shipmate in other Forums, my image. But the rest, I think that not see me:

Here is my photo made with my telephone........



Jan.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 2, 2008)

Coupla pics of me....stuck somewhere between "village idiot" and "clueless". Oh, and bored to tears at a Chucky Cheese.

The pic of me in front of the P-38 (!!!!!) was taken at the Air Museum in McMinney, Oregon...and yes, that's the wing of the Spruce Goose hangin out overhead.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2008)

Nice pics man.


----------



## Njaco (May 6, 2008)

Cool pics, Rabid!


----------



## Hot Space (May 6, 2008)

I'm the one in the Sunnies if you haven't figured that out lol


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2008)

OMG a rare sighting of Hot Space...

Call The Sun, we got a pic, WE GOT A PIC!!!


----------



## Hot Space (May 6, 2008)

It was the only day I was let out of my coffin m8 in daylight


----------



## Thorlifter (May 6, 2008)

AND.........HE.........SPEAKS!!!!!!!!!! ha ha ha.


----------



## Hot Space (May 6, 2008)

............yes but only on Mondays m8


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 12, 2008)

Ok Dan here is my pic, now you can finally remove the freak pic from my bio and best of all you don't have to ban me!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 12, 2008)

Bout mother fu*kin time u lame ass....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 12, 2008)

the suspense was killing me!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 12, 2008)

I dont know which I like more, the box of Christmas ornaments or ur I just got outta bed hair doo....


----------



## Njaco (May 12, 2008)

Ban him for that!  ...wait...I gotta shut up. My latest wasn't all that impressive.


----------



## Watanbe (May 24, 2008)

yeh heres my mugshot. Was a few brews down at this stage haha only got worse from that point on. The second photo was a few jagerbombs down. Enjoy looking at my ugly loaf head


----------



## Watanbe (May 24, 2008)

Looking at that first photo. It has to be said damn how the hell am I single?


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2008)

Oh Lord. Watanbe is drinking again.


----------



## ccheese (May 24, 2008)

I hope that's not a tattoo on your forehead !!

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2008)

And wonders why he's single.


----------



## Watanbe (May 25, 2008)

ccheese said:


> I hope that's not a tattoo on your forehead !!
> 
> Charles



Sadly I will have to admit to it. That is a tattoo haha. We were given free tattoos after we had consumed a certain amount of a certain Irish drink haha. At the time it seemed like a wonderful idea, however upon passing a mirror the tattoo was quickly removed and my rebellious act was ended.


----------



## Heinz (May 25, 2008)

Nice shots man  

I have seen photos of me after many bourbans, not viewable for the general public


----------



## Aussie1001 (May 25, 2008)

oh please.....


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2008)

OK, time for a new one of me. The one that is up now is over a year old. Here is an updated shot.


----------



## Watanbe (May 25, 2008)

See why doesnt my mug shot look like that ^^^^ jealous!


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2008)

Nice pic Evan. Was that from your recent adventure?


----------



## Njaco (May 26, 2008)

He's got a better tattoo.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 29, 2008)

that pic was taken at 11:30 at night


----------



## trackend (May 29, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> that pic was taken at 11:30 at night



Pity the light was on


----------



## Emac44 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok haven't been in for awhile. Update Nicole and my wife arrived at Brisbane Airport 2nd June 2008


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 14, 2008)

Good news mate and great to see you back


----------



## Freebird (Jun 14, 2008)

I hope this pic is a little better than the last one.

Same bird though! A real kick-ass copter....


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 14, 2008)

The best so far is this. 



Allison Johnson said:


> Here is one of me. This is a posed family album shot proving that I do wash up quite well.
> 
> Ali



After being so much time out of the forum is nice to see new faces. Ill post one more of me soon.

(I am becaming prettier with time  )


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 15, 2008)

Eeeww... there's a scary thought.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 15, 2008)

Are you testing me ?, take this then


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 16, 2008)

trackend said:


> Pity the light was on



yeah, I spose I could've turned it off and saved you all a buch of trouble


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 17, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> (I am becaming prettier with time  )




It was the "prettier" part that had me disconcerted.


----------



## eddie_brunette (Jun 19, 2008)

Me just before gig at Sundowners Metal Festival in Alberton, JHB end of last year....


----------



## chook (Jun 19, 2008)

View attachment 65043


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 19, 2008)

> It was the "prettier" part that had me disconcerted.



Well, yeah, that is clearly a joke from my part, but I was a very cute baby, after 28 years the things went bad...no idea what happen


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 19, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> Well, yeah, that is clearly a joke from my part, but I was a very cute baby, after 28 years the things went bad...no idea what happen





And Chook... you have your hands full... literally.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 20, 2008)

Here is me. Hope I don't scare anyone away!


----------



## chook (Jun 21, 2008)

hey someone shrank my photo. Thanks


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 21, 2008)

Underneath the pic u posted is the reson why ur post was edited Chook...

Someone??? That someone was me....


----------



## chook (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm now getting photos uploaded; just got to sort their size.

Cheers mate


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jun 24, 2008)

Dear Sir, Please find enclosed the following:: Strange Forum Member with Black Dodge Caliber:

Also Grandson about to be devoured by Moth!!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 24, 2008)

Quick, someone save the Dodge before it gets hurt! 

What are the colorful planes in the background?


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jun 27, 2008)

They were part of a 4 ship display team, The Types Team name now escape me . I was having some food as the displayed so in all hoesty I wasnt taking a lot of notice . I was more interested in the War Birds Military stuff. I am sure some one on Forums has the answer!!


----------



## v2 (Jun 28, 2008)

Me with my friend, retired test pilot ...


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 28, 2008)

All of the retired test pilots I know have gone on to their maker. Soak in all he has to say. If he is like ANY of the test pilots that I know, he is a character.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Quick, someone save the Dodge before it gets hurt!
> 
> What are the colorful planes in the background?



They are part of the Ultimate High flying school and display team. They fly the Extra 300S and the Scottish Aviation Bulldog.

Ultimate High - Flying School, Air Displays and corporate entertainment


----------



## AVRoe (Jun 29, 2008)

View attachment 65411


----------



## Njaco (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks, eric. Hey, I just noticed the Bf 108 in the same pic!


----------



## rochie (Jun 29, 2008)

hey AVRoe love your siggy any chance of you squeezing a para on it


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 29, 2008)

Bloody hell a 1/48th B-1B? Can't tell with the depth perception and the ugly mug in the way.


----------



## AVRoe (Jun 30, 2008)

View attachment 65473


View attachment 65474


View attachment 65475


View attachment 65476
Matt, spot on,took over two months to build. The quality was s~~t(Revel)a lot of filling.* Ugly *thanks mate


----------



## AVRoe (Jun 30, 2008)

Rochie, thanks but i think its good as it is.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2008)

That's a nice model, AVRoe, but can you post those pics in the Model section. This thread is for member mugshots. Thanks.

And with that, I am due for an update to my picture, so here you go:


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2008)

I have some updated shots but I'll post them when I get home to the UK (August - if someone reminds me)...


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 1, 2008)

For the record, AVRoe, the B-1...I like.


----------



## AVRoe (Jul 4, 2008)

Matt. She`s Awesome.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey AvRoe, PLEASE, for the sake of our membership, PLEASE, dont ever post another pic of urself like that...

U scared the cat off my lap, possibly damaged my flat screen monitor and made my 7 year old son run from the room, screaming as if he lost his right leg to a Tiger Shark....


----------



## drgondog (Jul 6, 2008)

evangilder said:


> That's a nice model, AVRoe, but can you post those pics in the Model section. This thread is for member mugshots. Thanks.
> 
> And with that, I am due for an update to my picture, so here you go:



Jeeeeezus J Keerist, that pic is an invitation for random rubber duckies!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 6, 2008)

I seemed to have lost the humor in that last one...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 6, 2008)

Uh, lost me on that one too....


----------



## eddie_brunette (Jul 7, 2008)

me jammin(bass) with Syncromesh






edd


----------



## Red Baroness (Jul 8, 2008)

I think you guys need a new one of me not in Stuka mode. ROFL.

Though my #$^$^$%^$$% glasses broke right before the scheduled induction, so I'm wearing my birth-control specs. ROFL.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 8, 2008)

Your baby looks like he/she just won first place?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 8, 2008)

Matt said:


> I seemed to have lost the humor in that last one...





Evangilder said:


> Uh, lost me on that one too....


Well, at the very least, u could have praised me for my extremely witty and humorous post, and show props to the comedic fu*kin genius that I sometimes allow myself to grace these very pages with....


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 8, 2008)

At the very least!


----------



## Red Baroness (Jul 8, 2008)

He won second place at the baby contest - the judge's grandkids all got first. LOL Friendliest baby - how, I dunno - he slept through all of it.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 9, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Well, at the very least, u could have praised me for my extremely witty and humorous post, and show props to the comedic fu*kin genius that I sometimes allow myself to grace these very pages with....



No, I saw the humor in your post, it was drgondog's that I couldn't figure out.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 9, 2008)

I know that Eric, was just trying to pour the wit on...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Well, at the very least, u could have praised me for my extremely witty and humorous post, and show props to the comedic fu*kin genius that I sometimes allow myself to grace these very pages with....



Sometimes we don't deserve that thee, Your Grace, humble us with thy humorous wits and ancient wisdom....I shall have those that have offended thee sent to be burned at the stakes or hanged by the neck until dead...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 9, 2008)

aarrggghhh, tie'em to the yard-arm!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2008)

While we are on the ship theme...a good keel hauling might suffice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thy shall be hanged, drawned and quartered....


----------



## AVRoe (Jul 10, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Hey AvRoe, PLEASE, for the sake of our membership, PLEASE, dont ever post another pic of urself like that...
> 
> U scared the cat off my lap, possibly damaged my flat screen monitor and made my 7 year old son run from the room, screaming as if he lost his right leg to a Tiger Shark....



Thanks That me on a GOOD day.


----------



## AVRoe (Jul 10, 2008)

*lesofprimus * If i post a photo of myself on a BAD day you would never return to the forum. If other members would like me to post a photo please make a donation to the AVRoe plastic surgery Fund.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2008)

Look out!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 11, 2008)

I would, at the very least AvRoe, request that u fix ur fu*ked up signature about Ms Maggie Thatch rather than posting another picture....

I know that I have a rapiers wit, its just that sometimes I like to get credit for it guys...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2008)

Touche!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 11, 2008)

Not so much even credit, just the regular ol run of the mill worshipness will suffice...


----------



## AVRoe (Jul 11, 2008)

*lesofprimus*;would, at the very least AvRoe, request that u fix ur fu*ked up signature about Ms Maggie Thatch rather than posting another picture....

Is that better O holy Great one. PS Thatcher


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 11, 2008)

U dont actually think I didnt know her name was Thatcher do u??

I think u misunderstood me AV... I didnt mean to delete her quote, but to fix the font and size/placement, as it was out of whack...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Not so much even credit, just the regular ol run of the mill worshipness will suffice...


.....and a 60 feet statue of purest white marble, gold etc., for us to make to make animal or human sacrifices to.....


----------



## Marcel (Jul 11, 2008)

Updated picture:


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Not so much even credit, just the regular ol run of the mill worshipness will suffice...



Oh Great one!   .....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats why we have lucky here for!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2008)

O Lesofprimus, Lord Moderator and King of virgins, who art the true High Priest and Bishop of our souls, who sit upon the throne of the moderators, please accept this pure and undefiled virgin sacrifice we offer to you, from us miserable sinners, for protection from spammer who's flesh thy eat and blood thy drink, make them feel thy holy fury, teach us, your miserable, unworthy sinners and thy unworthy servants how wash ourself clean from our forum sins, I pray thee, by thy holy moderator to draw near to so great a mystery, as is meet and right, with reverence and honor, and in all godliness and holy fear.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2008)

What? Too much?


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 12, 2008)

Nope not enough


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2008)

So that's the problem..... Well, you guys give it a shot then.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 12, 2008)

*OK Gentlemen (pfft, yea right..) and Ladies, I spent a whole sh!tload of time re-doing the Mugshots Thread.... I also combined both Post Ur Mugshot Threads into this one here...

I resized and updated all pics and included 3 posts which contain the Mod Cretins, the Most Senior Members with over 1,500 posts, and then the rest of u Pollywog Pricks....

Heres the New Link.....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/new-updated-member-mugshot-gallery-14004.html*

I hope u guys appreciate it, cause I aint ever doin it again.... Lookin at all ur ugly fu*kin mugshots for hours on end??? I'd rather have Sea Urchin spines shoved under my toenails if I actually had the choice...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 12, 2008)

*And once more, for the goddamn record, I need the following Most Senior Members to either post up a picture here or send it to my email, which is [email protected]

Matt
Soren
Timshatz
Renrich
A4K
These 4 prick smokin assholes feel that they are above all of us and ignore the common decency of this Board and its extremely knowledgeable and talented Members....

They have all been mocked in the new Mugshot Thread, quite accuratly I'm sure...*


----------



## Njaco (Jul 12, 2008)

I think you just made a hit list for one certain banned member.   

Lucky, ooohhhh, the avatar. Its a wonderful mix of Trackend and Udet. I can stare at that for ages!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2008)

I only get blasted red crosses Oh Enlighted One...

Thought that I'd get something with a bit of bounce in....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 12, 2008)

Hmmm, dont know why, it works for me just fine....

Anyone else see pics or red crosses???


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2008)

Me Dan, I cannot see any pisc in the Mugshots Thread , instead of them the red crosses in the white boxes.

BTW You have seen me writting?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 12, 2008)

Unless.............

I put my master posting with all the pics on it in the Admin section.... I wonder if any of u guys can see them except for the Mods....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 12, 2008)

Sonofawhore............


----------



## Njaco (Jul 12, 2008)

Lucky, that shade of red doesn't do you justice. And Wurger the red cross is nice but how about a circle or a ....wait, triangle! Yes! Maybe in an off puce color.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2008)

Red "X's" for me too!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 13, 2008)

OK, so now is it working??? I moved the thread with a re-direct to the new location outside the Admin Section.....

Anyone see pics??


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 13, 2008)

She's all good now Dan.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 13, 2008)

Whew...........

I was watching a hours worth of time, more than that actually, go sliding down the sh!tter if the re-direct didnt work....

So the new thread looks good then??


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2008)

It's all good now mate! Like watching people from some "Most Wanted" show, eh?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah all OK now Dan....I think...Jesus there are some scary images in there I think I'm gonna have some nightmares....


----------



## Heinz (Jul 13, 2008)

haha full agreeance there Wayne.

Great work Dan looks brilliant.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Good Job man, might have to resubmit a pic of myself, thats a year old as of 
1 year and 8 days ago !!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2008)

Now everything is well.I like the gallery Dan.Well done friend.




Njaco said:


> And Wurger the red cross is nice but how about a circle or a ....wait, triangle! Yes! Maybe in an off puce color.



Triangles you said.Yes, yes....these can be, especially pink.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 13, 2008)

Really like ur new avatar Heinz...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2008)

Ah, thanks Dan I just noticed it!....Great one Heinz....!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## Njaco (Jul 13, 2008)

ummm, that pic of me puts me in the same category as Matt and Soren's pics. Can I suggest one of these until I get a more recent one? Please?

Kudos on the effort. Really looks good. Great job. Nice layout. Cool sizing. Uploads fantastic. ummm......


----------



## rochie (Jul 13, 2008)

the black and white pic looks like james woods auditioning for saturday night fever


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 13, 2008)

Chris, I love that pic of u that I got posted up as ur mugshot.... The perfect mugshot actually, one that shows the true u....


----------



## Njaco (Jul 13, 2008)

yeah, I know....never live that one down...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 13, 2008)

Until u post up a recent pic, u sure will.... That old ass Cinderella circa stuff aint gonna cut, although I gotta say I freakin loooooove those shots of u man.....

Did u actually tour with them and were u in the "Real" band???


----------



## Freebird (Jul 13, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Until u post up a recent pic, u sure will.... That old ass Cinderella circa stuff aint gonna cut, although I gotta say I freakin loooooove those shots of u man.....
> 
> 
> Did u actually tour with them and were u in the "Real" band???





No he was just the "body double" stand-in ready to shag all of the groupie chicks when the real band members were too wasted....


----------



## Njaco (Jul 13, 2008)

I was in another band called "Alibi" that played the same club and hooked up with the same manager. We would switch house band staus on Fri and Sat nights. They would open for us and then we would open for them. Got to know the original drummer Tony Destra until he was killed and know Tommy alittle bit. But for about a year it was us and them. Didn't see much of them after they went national and it was through those connections we hooked up with Bon Jovi. Not much time spent with them but their down time was visiting local clubs and doing impromptu sessions. This was in 1983-84 before they all got famous. I missed that bus.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 13, 2008)

OK cool to know that....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2008)

Well Njaco....you're travelling on this fame bus now....all pink, yellow, purple, green, red, blue....etc. etc...a perfect psychedelic ride...get ready to meet John Lennon and the boys!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 13, 2008)

Lucky you are one weird dude.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 25, 2008)

Recent shot of my Mug from the Beach, last weekend....


----------



## Udet (Jul 25, 2008)

Great shot Dan. Nothing like the sea.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 25, 2008)

Amen to that Adrian...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2008)

Ah 4 more weeks and I will be hanging out on beaches in Crete. Crystal blue water....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 26, 2008)

I am very envious Chris, I loved Crete and someday, I will be going back...

After I visit Portugal and Greece and Germany and Ireland...

And Amsterdam one last time.... Ive got to globalize my wife....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2008)

Let me know when you come to Germany. Hopefully I will still be here...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 26, 2008)

To be honest, I'd rather visit u in Alaska when u get there Chris...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2008)

Next year...


----------



## Marcel (Jul 28, 2008)

Ah, I see I'm promoted fro "regular visitor" to "more senior member" Dunno if that's a good thing or I spend way to much time here


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 28, 2008)

What do you think, Marcel?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2008)

Quick one from Vic Falls - will have more later.


----------



## eddie_brunette (Jul 29, 2008)

Glad to see the falls is still there!!!
Me last weekend(most right) with band members of Elegy and Stigmatadawn






edd


----------



## Jan7 (Jul 29, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> Quick one from Vic Falls - will have more later.



Where are these Vic Falls, dear Gnomey?
Seems a nice site.....

Do you able to mark his position means Google Maps 






Jan.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2008)

On the Zimbabwe/Zambia border on the river Zambezi (between Livingstone (Zambia) and Victoria Falls Town (Zimbabwe).


----------



## Jan7 (Jul 29, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> On the Zimbabwe/Zambia border on the river Zambezi (between Livingstone (Zambia) and Victoria Falls Town (Zimbabwe).




Thanks, Gnomey!. 

I make a virtual tour for this region in this precise moment..... 




Jan.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2008)

Great pic Gnomey!


----------



## seesul (Jul 30, 2008)

...with my son in Cambridge waiting for pizza...


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 30, 2008)

Good looking young man Seesul.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 30, 2008)

Loves that pizza, doesn't he?


----------



## seesul (Jul 30, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Good looking young man Seesul.



THX Matt, but who, me or my son?


----------



## seesul (Jul 31, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Loves that pizza, doesn't he?



Oh, he does! His favourite food. Especially with Bolognese sauce...


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 31, 2008)

seesul said:


> THX Matt, but who, me or my son?



Your son you Donkey!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## seesul (Jul 31, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Your son you Donkey!


----------



## Jan7 (Jul 31, 2008)

Roman (*seesul*) with the photo of your signature add/and the later with your son, are present the four generations present?




-Grandfather
-Father
-You
-Son





Jan.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 5, 2008)

Thats a great thought, Jan but those two men aren't his father and grandfather. They're former airmen on opposing sides in WWII and Roman is gonna kill me for forgetting their names! My mind is slipping!


----------



## Jan7 (Aug 6, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Thats a great thought, Jan but those two men aren't his father and grandfather. They're former airmen on opposing sides in WWII and Roman is gonna kill me for forgetting their names! My mind is slipping!







 
 


Jan.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 6, 2008)

I know the man standing is Willy Reschke. I can't remember the name of the man seated.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 6, 2008)

The man seated is Joe Owsianik...


----------



## Trebor (Aug 6, 2008)

tis me!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 6, 2008)

Good Pic. I like the blind effects.


----------



## Trebor (Aug 7, 2008)

thanks, Matt! c:


----------



## Njaco (Aug 7, 2008)

They're not blinds. Thats the bars from his cell!


----------



## Trebor (Aug 8, 2008)

oh hush, you! XD


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## rochie (Aug 8, 2008)

Njaco said:


> They're not blinds. Thats the bars from his cell!



i was thinking one flew over the cuckoo's nest, sorry trebor


----------



## Trebor (Aug 8, 2008)

y'all suck ya know that? LOL


----------



## Njaco (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey, I gotta bust on somebody after the mistake I made of posting my pic.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 8, 2008)

Great ones, guys.


----------



## Trebor (Aug 8, 2008)

*just went back to see your pics* XD wow, Njaco, you look like someone I know o.o


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Hey, I gotta bust on somebody after the mistake I made of posting my pic.



Man! you screwed the pooch on that one....


----------



## v2 (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice pic. That looks like a nice little area you live in. I assume that is where you live.


----------



## v2 (Aug 9, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Nice pic. That looks like a nice little area you live in. I assume that is where you live.



No Adler, it was taken in Italy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 9, 2008)

Where in Italy?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2008)

Couple more of me:

At Deadvlei in Namibia (Namib-Naukluft National Park)










And a Dive of mine (~8m/25ft):


----------



## ccheese (Aug 9, 2008)

This is a new one of me, it was taken Friday in my office. Kinda caught me
un-awares....

Now I ask you... do I look 74 ??

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 9, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Now I ask you... do I look 74 ??
> 
> Charles



yep


----------



## v2 (Aug 10, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Where in Italy?



Manoppello (province of Pescara) in Abruzzo.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2008)

great pics you guys....

Charles, thats an excellent shot of you mate!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 10, 2008)

He is quite the dapper gentlemen, isn't he.


----------



## Donzi (Aug 10, 2008)

Just signed up, looking forward to dicussions


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 10, 2008)

The pic is small, Donzi. What is the uniform?


----------



## seesul (Aug 11, 2008)

Jan7 said:


> Roman (*seesul*) with the photo of your signature add/and the later with your son, are present the four generations present?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, as Thorlifter and Lesofprimus said, that´s Willi Reschke, former JG301/302 German fighter and Joe Owsianik, former member of 20thSqdn,2ndBG, shot down on August 29,1944. Willi shot down one of B-17s that day. This picture was taken during their meeting last year, for a first time after 63 years. More here http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/av...joe-owsianik-meeting-after-63-years-9298.html and here http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/willi-reschke-s-g-august-29th-1944-a-9055.html


----------



## Jan7 (Aug 11, 2008)

seesul said:


> Yep, as Thorlifter and Lesofprimus said, that´s Willi Reschke, former JG301/302 German fighter and Joe Owsianik, former member of 20thSqdn,2ndBG, shot down on August 29,1944. Willi shot down one of B-17s that day. This picture was taken during their meeting last year, for a first time after 63 years. More here http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/av...joe-owsianik-meeting-after-63-years-9298.html and here http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/willi-reschke-s-g-august-29th-1944-a-9055.html



Thanks Roman. 

These moments  I'm sure that are very emotive for you.....



Jan.


----------



## seesul (Aug 11, 2008)

Jan7 said:


> Thanks Roman.
> 
> These moments  I'm sure that are very emotive for you.....
> 
> ...



Yes, they really were...very rare moments...
Joe´s going to visit me next year again as we have 65th aniversary of that battle...I hope his health allows him to make this trip...he calls our country his 2nd home land...


----------



## Donzi (Aug 11, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> The pic is small, Donzi. What is the uniform?



Im a Corrections Officer in North Carolina.


----------



## Donzi (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## Matt308 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool pic!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 11, 2008)

They were a d*mn big aircraft!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 11, 2008)

But they are still beautiful.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2008)

Man, that is one big Mother...I'm talking about the plane!...before one of you Pr*cks start..


----------



## Becca (Aug 12, 2008)

GREAT bow-tie, Charles!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 12, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> GREAT bow-tie, Charles!



Becca: I am addicted to bow ties, I probably have three dozen. Everything
from Kelly green to fire-truck red. Ahhhhh, you do remember when 
fire-trucks were red, don't you ? I would have worn a satin white for your
wedding, had I been there...

Charles


----------



## Becca (Aug 12, 2008)

VERY smooth.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 12, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> VERY smooth.



Reminds me of a song.....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Aug 20, 2008)

Great shot Donzi, and welcome mate


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 22, 2008)

ccheese said:


> This is a new one of me, it was taken Friday in my office. Kinda caught me
> un-awares....
> 
> Now I ask you... do I look 74 ??
> ...



Mr. C,

What does your nametag say? Looks like "Hall... " something.

My wife is asking.

Matt


----------



## Becca (Aug 24, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Reminds me of a song.....
> 
> Charles



Hmmm...which?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 29, 2008)

heres a fairly recent one of me taken a few saturdays ago,


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2008)

He he he ... I understand the photographer's hand shivering.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 29, 2008)

wojtek! Actually it was my cousin and yes we were both drunk


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 29, 2008)

Ur still a Whore SE...


----------



## seesul (Aug 29, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> heres a fairly recent one of me taken a few saturdays ago,



Hey Eagle, who´s you on the picture, don´t tell me that guy


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 29, 2008)

yep! unfortunately..... 


lesofprimus said:


> Ur still a Whore SE...



and I feel dirty about it!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 29, 2008)

I see a 4 X sign in the background..... Isnt that a condom brand??? 

Were u at a Porno Convention?? With ur Cousin???

I knew u Vickies were twisted, but not twisted like the Northern Mississippi Inbreeders.... Guess I was wrong..


----------



## seesul (Aug 29, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> yep! unfortunately.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 29, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> I see a 4 X sign in the background..... Isnt that a condom brand???
> 
> Were u at a Porno Convention?? With ur Cousin???
> 
> I knew u Vickies were twisted, but not twisted like the Northern Mississippi Inbreeders.... Guess I was wrong..



XXXX is a brand of beer, the brand which I drink, and it was at a rodeo where my cousin just happened to be attending and I'm not a victorian, I'm a queenslander sir!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> I see a 4 X sign in the background..... Isnt that a condom brand???
> 
> Were u at a Porno Convention?? With ur Cousin???
> 
> I knew u Vickies were twisted, but not twisted like the Northern Mississippi Inbreeders.... Guess I was wrong..





Screaming Eagle said:


> XXXX is a brand of beer, the brand which I drink, and it was at a rodeo where my cousin just happened to be attending and I'm not a victorian, I'm a queenslander sir!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> wojtek! Actually it was my cousin and yes we were both drunk




 It means you cousin has a gift.He took the photo using his eyesight but not a camera.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 29, 2008)

Oi we Victorians are a special people. 

Great shot mate, one of those birds for me?


----------



## Heinz (Aug 29, 2008)

Heres an updated shot of my ugly mug.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2008)

jesus and I was going to bed....I'm gonna have nightmares now....


----------



## Heinz (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## seesul (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank God he's Down Under!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2008)

Hold up i'll find a picture of me


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 29, 2008)

Okay... we'll wait.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2008)

It won't let me go advanced on this...so I can't


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 29, 2008)

Really? How come? You can't see the tab or it just does not move you to that page?

Works for me.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2008)

It won't let me move to the page.....hmmm think I need a new Computer..


----------



## Heinz (Aug 29, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Thank God he's Down Under!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 29, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> jesus and I was going to bed....I'm gonna have nightmares now....



oh come on wayne don't be so hard on him, and alex nice shirt mate!


----------



## Trebor (Aug 29, 2008)

Me and steve's plane by ~Jandreau on deviantART

if you wish to know the story behind this pic, read my DA journal here: Jandreau's deviantART Journal


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> oh come on wayne don't be so hard on him, and alex nice shirt mate!



Aw c'mon Jason...opportunity to take the P*ss out of a Victorian.....  ..can't pass that up...  



....Sorry Alex...just yankin' your chain man....


----------



## Heinz (Aug 30, 2008)

No worries Wayne 

I realise its only jealousy of us Victorians.......we having brains and also developing that wonderful sport AFL

  

*ducks for cover*


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, I've been a guest here for some time, but I finally took the time to join up...and since I'm the FNG, I'll post my pic for all to ridicule!

This is me in the "office" of the Martin Mars "Hawaii" (former U.S. Navy JRM-1) fire bomber. I was just a guest onboard, and the pilot grabbed the pic of me and my better half.

For best viewing, just hold up a peice of paper to the left half of the screen...


----------



## Heinz (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice shot man and welcome! 

Monster of an aircraft those things.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks Heinz, and yes, the Mars is a massive ship.

From what I understand, there's only two left...the "Hawaii" Mars and the "Philippine" Mars...both owned by Couleson Tankers in B.C. Canada.


----------



## Trebor (Aug 30, 2008)

nice pic!

wow, mine seems to be completely ignored =/


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2008)

I thought that those XXXX where for the extra-extra-extra-extra large condoms, like the those.....never mind!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah... nevermind. Your forum name is Lucky13. Not DreamOn13.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 31, 2008)

Ahem......

I was not calling u a Vickie due to where u live on the continent....

I was calling u a Vickie, as I do ALL the Aussies I know, for the simple reason that Australia was started as a Penal Colony and all the inhabitants were Convicts....

U Aussies refer to us American Surfers as Seppos, so Im just returning the favor by calling u guys Vickies....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2008)

Trebor said:


> nice pic!
> 
> wow, mine seems to be completely ignored =/



Do you mean your pic, back a few pages?

We can take the P*ss out of you if you really want, you only have to ask!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2008)

can't find a picture of me


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 1, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Ahem......
> 
> I was not calling u a Vickie due to where u live on the continent....
> 
> ...



Oh ok, thanks for clarifying that dan.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 1, 2008)

me:







and leona:


----------



## Njaco (Sep 1, 2008)

Photoshop can take that blue flash out of your eyes and your dog needs a shave!


----------



## JugBR (Sep 1, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Photoshop can take that blue flash out of your eyes and your dog needs a shave!



jesus christ dude, my dog is in the second pic !!!


----------



## wilbur1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Now thats funny NJ!!!!!! sorry jug


----------



## Njaco (Sep 1, 2008)

Just razzing you, Jug! Better than the pic I posted of myself!


----------



## Trebor (Sep 1, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Do you mean your pic, back a few pages?
> 
> We can take the P*ss out of you if you really want, you only have to ask!!



lol, no, Wayne, I meant in the last page.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## JugBR (Sep 1, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Just razzing you, Jug! Better than the pic I posted of myself!



yes i understood, as we say here: só na trairagem !

razzing me very well


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2008)

Looking like something the cat dragged in, eh NJ?


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 1, 2008)

Lucky, you forgot to hide the "evendence" over your left shoulder in your pic.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2008)

"evidence"?......oh, D*MN!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey Jug, you look like your sitting on a toilet dropping a deuce in a hotel bathroom. Where are you in that pic?


----------



## ccheese (Sep 1, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Lucky, you forgot to hide the "evendence" over your left shoulder in your pic.




Could have been worse.... could have been a roach clip ! Talk about needing
a shave. Do the glasses hide the road-map-eyes ? Oh, judging fron the hat, your head is on backwards. That's ok, Jan... I'll still buy what ever you're havin'....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## JugBR (Sep 1, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Hey Jug, you look like your sitting on a toilet dropping a deuce in a hotel bathroom. Where are you in that pic?



não, eu tava cagando em casa msm.

i just "send fax" from my house´s office.

civilized person dont say "dropping a deuce" or "make poop", we say "send fax"

- excuse-me i have to go to my office to send a fax right now. 

im almost an autrian noble, listen and learn !


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2008)

Well then. That explains everthing.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 1, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Well then. That explains everthing.



in the worst situations allways a nice close !


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (Sep 1, 2008)

> civilized person dont say "dropping a deuce" or "make poop", we say "send fax"



Well, WE say "dropping the kids off at the pool".


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 1, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Well, WE say "dropping the kids off at the pool".


In the forces it was giving birth to an officer


----------



## Njaco (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Trebor (Sep 1, 2008)

ok, I"ll try posting it again

Me and steve's plane by ~Jandreau on deviantART

if you wish to know the story behind this pic, read my DA journal here: Jandreau's deviantART Journal


----------



## JugBR (Sep 1, 2008)

very well gentlemans ill take note of that, well done ! the posts !

heres another shot of leona:







ROMERO, my friend and also a forum member, with leona:






also, romero have some pics of our visit in an army museum here in campinas, there was a 1908 german krupp cannon, a english vickers cannon, 2 american artilherys and a lot of m3´s light tanks, also a m41.

funny thing was that this krupp cannon was exposed near the road also pointed to the road, so when i was near tha cannon checking it back, the cars was affraid to cross in cannons front. dont know why.

we shall post that pics in the forum.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 2, 2008)

Ur buddy only has 3 posts Jug... Time to get him to participate here like urself... We need more Brazillians here...


----------



## Heinz (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice stuff Trebor! 

Nice shots Jug!


----------



## JugBR (Sep 2, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Ur buddy only has 3 posts Jug... Time to get him to participate here like urself... We need more Brazillians here...



he is working in americana now, its hard for him even stay at his home now. but ill pass the message.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice pics Jug!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2008)

Good stuff guys.

Dan/Les needs to update the Member Mugshots main thread with all these new photos as most peoples on there are getting rather dated/old.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 2, 2008)

Whatcha talkin about Gnomey??? 

Ive been very diligent in updating members pics when they post a pic that is useful... Im slightly behind on a few, but only the ones a couple weeks old....

And I have an excuse note from my Mommy..


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2008)

Guess I'm just talking about mine then.

Here are the latest ones, take your pick...






Couple more of me:

At Deadvlei in Namibia (Namib-Naukluft National Park)










And a Dive of mine (~8m/25ft):


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 2, 2008)

I have the second one already saved on my comp, waiting to get cropped and then put into the Gallery...

I shall make a special exception, just for u my little Gnomey, and go OUT OF MY WAY to get urs done this very minute.....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2008)

no real need. I'm not that bothered I was just commenting...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 2, 2008)

**Raises hands over head and claps them***

DONE!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2008)

Cheers Dan.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Matt308 (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## JugBR (Sep 2, 2008)

Matt308 said:


>



i saw ROMERO today he said that he didnt entered here because he lost his password


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 2, 2008)

Dumbass...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 2, 2008)

JugBR said:


> i saw ROMERO today he said that he didnt entered here because he lost his password



Here Jug, I looked it up for him. It's "numbnuts".


----------



## Trebor (Sep 2, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Nice stuff Trebor!
> 
> Nice shots Jug!



heh, thanks Heinz. at least ONE person saw my post.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 2, 2008)

Trebor said:


> heh, thanks Heinz. at least ONE person saw my post.



TWO !


----------



## JugBR (Sep 2, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Here Jug, I looked it up for him. It's "numbnuts".



i should stay quiet that time, when he read this, he´s gonna punch my nose !

ouch !


----------



## mkloby (Sep 2, 2008)

Here's a relatively new pic... don't worry I've heard it all about the stache.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 2, 2008)

Did he try "Brazil"?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 2, 2008)

Matt that's not a 'stache. You forgot to wipe off the SOS from breakfast.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 2, 2008)

"Got Corned Beef?"


----------



## JugBR (Sep 3, 2008)

is mkloby brother of herr adler ?

or they have a hip hop dance group ?

looks like twins !


----------



## JugBR (Sep 3, 2008)

take your conclusions:


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2008)

Trebor said:


> ok, I"ll try posting it again
> 
> Me and steve's plane by ~Jandreau on deviantART
> 
> if you wish to know the story behind this pic, read my DA journal here: Jandreau's deviantART Journal



Ok man, checked it out too! ....Lucky [email protected]!..


----------



## Becca (Sep 3, 2008)

JugBR said:


> is mkloby brother of herr adler ?
> 
> or they have a hip hop dance group ?
> 
> looks like twins !



I'm thinkin' its the haircut thats throwing you off...Jug. 

Don't feel too bad Mkloby..I'm constantly giving Les shite about his moustache he used to sport in the teams....KINDA looks like Cary Elwes IF he had tried out for the Village People.    i'm not a big moustache fan as it were. NOW a Van Dyke, OR goatee?? Yes, PLEASE!


----------



## JugBR (Sep 3, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> I'm thinkin' its the haircut thats throwing you off...Jug.



no way !


----------



## mkloby (Sep 3, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> I'm thinkin' its the haircut thats throwing you off...Jug.
> 
> Don't feel too bad Mkloby..I'm constantly giving Les shite about his moustache he used to sport in the teams....KINDA looks like Cary Elwes IF he had tried out for the Village People.    i'm not a big moustache fan as it were. NOW a Van Dyke, OR goatee?? Yes, PLEASE!



Cary Elwes 

Yeah my wife was not too fond of it... she threatened to leave me at Pope AFB if it was not gone. I have a feeling that the stache will make a comeback for the next deployment


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Did he try "Brazil"?



Or "Brazilian"?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 3, 2008)

I think Adler looks prettier with his stache than u do Matt.... Maybe its just all his pretty ribbons tho....


----------



## JugBR (Sep 3, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Or "Brazilian"?



you call me man, wassup ?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2008)

My recent....


----------



## Heinz (Sep 4, 2008)

Great photo Wojtek  

Great aircraft too


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2008)

Top shot Wojtek!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 4, 2008)

Wojtek, is that first airplane you are next to an Iskra?


----------



## JugBR (Sep 4, 2008)

just awesome wurger !


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2008)

Great shots, Wojtek ! You look like a tourist !!

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2008)

mkloby said:


> Here's a relatively new pic... don't worry I've heard it all about the stache.



Not a good thing. It makes you look 25 years older than you are....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2008)

Good pics Wojtek!

Matt where is yours


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 4, 2008)

That's a couple nice shots Wojtek.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Wojtek, is that first airplane you are next to an Iskra?




Yes it is. I have taken some pics more of the plane with some details.My full photo-raport soon.


And THX to all.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice with a face to the superb siggy's that you create Wojtek....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2008)

And here me and F-16.


----------



## Becca (Sep 4, 2008)

AWESOME! I wanna go up in it!!!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2008)

The cockpit is quite narrow but we could try to..., madam .


----------



## Becca (Sep 4, 2008)

Lemme make sure to get an 'all-clear' from Les and you're ON!


----------



## v2 (Sep 4, 2008)

great shots, Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> Lemme make sure to get an 'all-clear' from Les and you're ON!



 To be honest I thought about taking off....

THX V2.


----------



## Becca (Sep 4, 2008)

Nah..he said OK!!  

To be honest, i'd be so excited to go..i'd probably explode. THINK of the MESS!!  I LOVE TO FLY. Can't help it.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice Wurger! And notice the SNIPER pod. Way cool.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2008)

It appears Dan is a forgiving man.That's good.I like flying aswell but there are still problems with my long legs.Concerning the mess I saw it many times, especially when women were in a cockpit.

THX Matt.

And here all the pic.


----------



## Trebor (Sep 4, 2008)

kickass pic, wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Matt308 (Sep 4, 2008)

And I don't care what anybody says, the F-16 is one of the most pretty airplanes built. EVER. Sexy and deadly.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 4, 2008)

And I don't care what anybody says, the F-16 is one of the most pretty airplanes built. EVER. Sexy and deadly.[2]

totally awesome, wonderfull design


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2008)

Awesome shot Wojtek! 

I' like to be next in line after Becca.....as long as the mess isn't too much after you scrape Becca out!


----------



## Heinz (Sep 5, 2008)

Great shots Wojtek


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Awesome shot Wojtek!
> 
> I' like to be next in line after Becca.....as long as the mess isn't too much after you scrape Becca out!





 No problem My Friend 

To be honest I prefer F-18 to F-16, but our Governement decided to buy these planes.That's a pity I couldn't have carried weight to that.I think F-18 would be better for Poland.
But I agree it is one of the most beautiful designs in all the world.


THX ALex.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd rather strap on a F-15 or F14....or F-18!


----------



## Becca (Sep 5, 2008)

if it was a F-22, i'd be driving to Poland! 

I'd have to agree with Matt, though..it is a wonderfully, sexy, deadly design. AWESOME aircraft.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 5, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Nice Wurger! And notice the SNIPER pod. Way cool.



I thought it looked a little newer than the LANTIRN. I did a little reading on the SNIPER pod, very cool! I have not been keeping up with the technology of the modern stuff these days. 

Great stuff, Wojtek.  I look forward to seeing more of the shots.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 5, 2008)

nice pics wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you fellas. Here my mug with MiG-29.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 12, 2008)

very cool


----------



## seesul (Sep 12, 2008)

Excellent picture Wojtek.
Personally I love F-18 and MIG-29. I still can´t understand why our goverment decided to change our MIG-29´s for Sokol helicopters with Poland some years ago Someone had to get a side money for this.
Maybe that one you´re posing in front of belonged to our air forces before...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2008)

It's possible Roman.I haven't asked the pilot of the MiG though I chatted with him for a while. But it seems the one was delivered to the First Regiment from former USSR.

And I have found a confirmation for my thought above.The MiG29 no.111 was delivered to Poland from Russia in October 1990


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2008)

Top shot Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Wojtek, did you ask if you could take it for a quick flight?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Hey Wojtek, did you ask if you could take it for a quick flight?



A little bit narrow cockpit and I would have a problem with the stick. 
Besides the pilot of the MiG wanted to get back home as soom as possible that day.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 12, 2008)

seesul said:


> Excellent picture Wojtek.
> Personally I love F-18 and MIG-29. I still can´t understand why our goverment decided to change our MIG-29´s for Sokol helicopters with Poland some years ago *Someone had to get a side money for this*.
> Maybe that one you´re posing in front of belonged to our air forces before...



im glad and at same time sad by know this kind of things dont happen only in brazil.

but off course, brazil is the only place wheres politicians get a side money by buy new ambulances for state hospitals.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 22, 2008)

Here's mine. I'm a big sports person, as you can see.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice David.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 23, 2008)

heres a fairly recent pic of me at work, posing with a rolled bit of 100x100 flat bar that almost seriously hurt me and my workmate, steely.


----------



## Jan7 (Oct 23, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> heres a fairly recent pic of me at work, posing with a rolled bit of 100x100 flat bar that almost seriously hurt me and my workmate, steely.


Hi, Screaming Eagle,  nice foto at work.....

What do you make with this machine, gutter to collect rainwater, perhaps?



Jan.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 24, 2008)

its a section roller jan, and for guttering it depends on what kind of material you are using, in this case we were using normal flat bar. What this machine does it rolls a bit of steel into a radius, so it then can be used like u said guttering and outside bracing for tank, etc.


----------



## Henk (Nov 2, 2008)

I hate taking pictures of myself, I do not love myself so much, but will make a plan.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok, I finally have a decent pic of myself. Can I change that drug induced haze pic with this one?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2008)

Njaco, looks great, but short barreled shotguns are highly illegal. And the unprotected trigger is surely very dangerous.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm just missing my dark sunglasses.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 30, 2008)

Next thing you know, NJ will be running for Governor of California!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Trebor (Dec 1, 2008)

kick....ASS, Njaco! damn, you should have auditioned for that movie! ;D


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I'm just missing my dark sunglasses.



Elton John has a nice selection you could choose from!!


----------



## rochie (Dec 1, 2008)

all i'm saying is there must be some big f*****g dogs round your way njaco


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 1, 2008)

One of the worst pictures in the History of Pictures...

But I ADORE the shotgun....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 1, 2008)

I guess I'm just not photogenic.


----------



## Denahue (Dec 10, 2008)

A year or two ago...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 11, 2008)

Gonna have to post up a better pic than that Denahue, its way too small to be included in the Mugshot Gallery...


----------



## Denahue (Dec 11, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhh Okay. If your gonna be that way about it.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 11, 2008)

Cripes, get that man an ashtray!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2008)

Mr Big Ash himself....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's a photo for the mugshot gallery, when we were in Italy after we graduated high school in July 2008. My brother(Ferdinand Foch) is on the left, and I'm (Vassili Zaitzev) on the right.

Edit: Crap, looks like it's too big, and I have no idea how to scale down, sorry Les.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2008)

All pictures updated and added....


----------



## muller (Dec 24, 2008)

Me, hungover in Liverpool.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2008)

...and who's the dude with the coffee....next to you....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 26, 2008)

I think thats a chick....

Chris, I got a new mugshot of u from ur Xmas pics, so I can get rid of that Terminator pic I did up for u, thanks be to the Gods...


----------



## muller (Dec 26, 2008)

Thats Eleanor Rigby ya feckers! There's a few statues around the city inspired by The Beatles, there's a really cool one of John Lennon outside the cavern club.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 26, 2008)

Great pics guys!

Gotta get to Liverpool when I'm over next, self confessed Beatles fanatic


----------



## Geedee (Jan 4, 2009)

Okeydokey, heres a few from yours truly.

First one, I'm simply amazed that my right arm stretched that far...teehee.

Next one, bomb aimers seat in Fuddy Duddy, somehere over Wisconsin (Oshkosh) 2005.

And the next one. In front of Bob Odegard's fabulous Corsair Race 57! I want that 'Plane !

Yet another one. Extremely pleased to get to finally sit in a 'Stang, last year at a secret location !.

Front seat in a Stearman at Cavanaugh Flight Museum, last year just before a brilliant 30 minute sortie.

Last one. Me and the missus on my Harley when we lived in Cyprus for a few years.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 5, 2009)

Cool pics Gary! I see you're a Ford man! I'm Ford and MOPAR myself...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2009)

Great set of Pics Gary!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2009)

Yep..


----------



## dreif13 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello guys!
im new here..but thats my pic inside one of Brazilian P47D-25 , this same plane fight in the Italian Front in 44-45 look the mission marks...95 missions ...this aircraft was restored and its in condition to fly..but the air force has too much fear to crash..lol cheers 




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Njaco (Jan 5, 2009)

Gary great pics!!

Good shots too, dreif13.


----------



## dreif13 (Jan 5, 2009)

tkx theres a video in youtube with images of our pilots in action over italy..


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWp-PhZaMkQ_


----------



## Geedee (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Welcome Dreif... great cockpit shot !


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey Dan, I found a great pic of you mate. Cool pants man. Feel free to add it to the mugshot gallery.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2009)

Those pants were a gift from my Bride, so if ur makin fun of them, take it up with her...

Like Im NOT gonna wear em???


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 15, 2009)

LMAO!...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2009)

The pants are nothing interesting but the green rubber-soled sports shoes, that's it.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 16, 2009)

And those knee pads!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2009)

U guys better get off my jock before I bring down the pain on ur unfortunate skulls with my Flying Green Giant Knee-Drop...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 16, 2009)

and he tag-teams with the herring!!! Ouch!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 16, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> U guys better get off my jock before I bring down the pain on ur unfortunate skulls with my Flying Green Giant Knee-Drop...



Take cover!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2009)

Dude!!! I spit my coffee outta my fu*kin nose!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2009)

What a low pass....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 16, 2009)

Hated to interrupt but I figured I've been on here for a year and a half so it's about time to post a shot.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice ABW.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 16, 2009)

Oooof. Not pretty. Wrastling. An abomination of true sport.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 17, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Oooof. Not pretty. Wrastling. An abomination of true sport.



It's one thing if it's true wrestling, and not the WWE garbage. I still am not a fan, but it's still a real sport.


----------



## thewritingwriter89 (Jan 20, 2009)

Would have done this a while ago if I'd known if the thread was out there.


----------



## Amsel (Jan 20, 2009)

At Wings over Houston 2008, with "Tarheel Hal"




Love those radial engines.


----------



## thewritingwriter89 (Jan 20, 2009)

So Amsel...is that your P-47?


----------



## Amsel (Jan 20, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 21, 2009)

One awesome looking P-47!


----------



## Trebor (Jan 21, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 80992
> Hated to interrupt but I figured I've been on here for a year and a half so it's about time to post a shot.



holy frig, man! I almost mistook you for Bill Engvall!! you're like the spitting image of him! O_O


----------



## Heinz (Jan 30, 2009)

Sweet shot Amsel!


writingwriter89 resize your shots, way too big for the page.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2009)

Any more shots of the P-47!....amsel?


----------



## Amsel (Jan 31, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Any more shots of the P-47!....amsel?



I have two more but for some reason I did not take many! I will start a thread with what pics I do have though.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 8, 2009)

errrrr.....one more...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 10, 2009)

and shortly after the security guards removed him with "Sir, you must stay on the OTHER side of the chain!"


----------



## Geedee (Feb 10, 2009)

Njaco said:


> and shortly after the security guards removed him with "Sir, you must stay on the OTHER side of the chain!"



B*gger...found out !. errr, nope, hang on a minute...thats not a safety chain, its a nasty crack I found in the wing and thought I'd better take a picture just incase and its purely co-incidental it looks like a chain, cos its not !

Thats my story and I'm sticking to it !


----------



## Njaco (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Catch22 (Apr 2, 2009)

Haha, Dan'll like this one:


----------



## Njaco (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Catch, Gretzky retired YEARS ago!!! hehehehh


----------



## Maglar (Apr 2, 2009)

Here ye go boys..


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 2, 2009)

How old are ya Maglar?


----------



## Maglar (Apr 3, 2009)

17 lol


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 3, 2009)

17 eh? same here .I would of guessed 18/19 (over here 18 means you can buy booze!)

Then again ,I suck at guessing ages


----------



## Maglar (Apr 3, 2009)

nah bro I got a babyface, need to man it up! My beard aint here yet lol . Im not a boozer so no rush to 21..


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 3, 2009)

God Cory, I hate the Oilers almost as much as I hate the Rangers....

U SUCK!!

Im deleting ur post and pic...


----------



## beaupower32 (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is my picture of me building my little girl a swingset.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 3, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> God Cory, I hate the Oilers almost as much as I hate the Rangers....
> 
> U SUCK!!
> 
> Im deleting ur post and pic...



Knew you'd love it!


----------



## mkloby (Apr 3, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> Here is my picture of me building my little girl a swingset.



That's awesome - I built my older boy a swingset/fort, whatever they are called, before I deployed last year.


----------



## SpitfireKing (May 18, 2009)

I do suppose I owe you all an apology, though it won't be very good because I'm not feeling the best (hence the pics...) 
It's not very easy being on here, then having my identity questioned, you had every right to ask, I was just slightly shocked I suppose. In truth, I don't really have any proof that's me, but that was taken my sophmore year, I was about to email my fiance, my friend was taking pics so I just posed, and wala, those are the pics. Here's new pics, taken in the media center on the Apple computers "Photo Booth", not feeling to good, sorry, don't smile much. Well, told you not much of an apology, but I'm sorry I poofed and haven't been on for awhile, but I didn't know what to say then I got busy with all my senior year stuff (I'm graduating in six days, so hey). Well, sorry. Wow, those are big pics!

Oh yeah, this is my last post, I'm gone, just to let you know. I may be on here and there, but not for awhile. Till later.
(Goodys)


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 23, 2009)

Maybe this is a bit overdue, but here's me, in front of a pretty sweet P-47 at Hill Air Force Base


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 23, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> 17 eh? same here .I would of guessed 18/19 (over here 18 means you can buy booze!)



Hey same here... 17 as well


----------



## evangilder (May 23, 2009)

I guess it's about time for a new one of me.


----------



## comiso90 (May 23, 2009)

Nice one Eric... great photo

If I'm not flying, fishing is not bad ..


----------



## lesofprimus (May 24, 2009)

God that pic makes me hungry Frank..


----------



## evangilder (May 24, 2009)

I was just thinking the same thing, Dan. Looks like you have a feast in your hand, Frank. Looks like you are enjoying your new home.


----------



## comiso90 (May 24, 2009)

Dan... He's waiting for ya.. I threw him back and I know where he lives! Come on down either solo or with the family. I know 3 people with boats... I cant guarantee access but if not, we could rent one.

Thanks guys... I'm close to officially announcing myself as "re-invented".. new career, new home - 2500 miles from friends and family. Im' not ready to declare success yet though..... close!

I went scuba diving today and found lots of small sharks teeth!

I WISH TO HELL I WENT TO CHINO BEFORE I LEFT CALI...THOUGH... I'M ACTUALLY TOO ENVIOUS OF THE PHOTOS TO ENJOY THEM!!


----------



## Desert Fox (May 29, 2009)

I've never actually posted a picture of myself here before...first for everything I suppose. Here a photo of my first ANZAC day as a member of the ADF...very proud day for me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 30, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## evangilder (May 30, 2009)

Looking sharp, Desert Fox.


----------



## imalko (May 30, 2009)

Looking good! Forgive my ignorance and curiosity but what ADF means?


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2009)

imalko said:


> Looking good! Forgive my ignorance and curiosity but what ADF means?



Australian Defence Force, mate.

Cool pic DF!


----------



## comiso90 (May 30, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Desert Fox (May 31, 2009)

Cheers guys!


----------



## sabrina (May 31, 2009)

All right, I guess I'll join in.

The problem is, I hate to get my photo taken...also, I don't usually have people running around _trying_ to take my picture, so the result is a shortage of photographs. I suppose the real size of my avatar is about the only accurate and current pic I have. Oh, well...I like the plane.  Firefighting craft I got in about three years back for a story.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 31, 2009)

Well it's a great photo, and firefighting aircraft is definately cool!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2009)

Finally a pic that we can look at. I was getting tired of looking at all of the ugly mugs on this forum.


----------



## sabrina (May 31, 2009)

That's why I posted it.


----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2009)

Ugly mugs? I resemble that remark.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2009)

Probably not the only one Eric...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Ugly mugs? I resemble that remark.



As do I my friend, as do I.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 31, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Ugly mugs? I resemble that remark.


Think I'm in the same club then


----------



## lesofprimus (May 31, 2009)

Ur all a bunch of ugly mother fu*kin mirror breakin heathens...........

Whilst I on the other paw am extremely handsome and debonnair...


----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2009)

And ever so humble.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 31, 2009)

Amen...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 31, 2009)

Updated and added all the new pics......


----------



## ellis995 (May 31, 2009)

Hi guys here's a pic me EVIL or what


----------



## JohnReid (May 31, 2009)

Dad and I in the '60s.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2009)

ellis995 said:


> Hi guys here's a pic me EVIL or what





What did we say up there about ugly mugs?!!!!


----------



## imalko (May 31, 2009)

Here's me in Bratislava in 2004...


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Me and my girlfriend of 18 years.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 3, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What did we say up there about ugly mugs?!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What did we say up there about ugly mugs?!!!!





> Whilst I on the other paw am extremely handsome and debonnair...



Rochie still has the best pic!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice, snafu1d. 18yrs of girlfriend? You are either lucky... or lucky.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 3, 2009)

LOL. Trust me it's a long story.


----------



## Maglar (Jun 19, 2009)

Heres another entry, the other one was too "happy"


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 19, 2009)

And a horrible grainy picture u have provided....


----------



## Maglar (Jun 19, 2009)

Whatd you expect out of a cell phone lol, you can dub it down if you want..


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 19, 2009)

All pics added and updated....


----------



## Torch (Jun 19, 2009)

High in the Colorado mountains.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 19, 2009)

Very dark pic Torch, cant really see ur face too well.... The Muley looks great tho....

edit: I lightened up and cropped ur pic...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 19, 2009)

Added to the Gallery of Misfits and Miscreants....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 19, 2009)

That Muley is sticking his tongue out at us

I would post a picture of myself, but the sound of thousands of Computer screens cracking all over the World would be deafening!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 19, 2009)

Bullshit, post one up, it cant be worse than Ellis'...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 19, 2009)

lol,. nice........


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Very dark pic Torch, cant really see ur face too well.... The Muley looks great tho....
> 
> edit: I lightened up and cropped ur pic...




I have corrected it again Dan using another way.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 20, 2009)

Why is the Muley wearing a hat?


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 20, 2009)

You're getting mellow in your old age Dan, you use to humiliate and ridicule those that didnt supply photos.

I for one think that Matt is really Rush Limbaugh but he refuses to prone otherwise by producing a photo.

_... unless I missed a posting_

.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 20, 2009)

Nope, u didnt miss sh!t... Matt is by far the lamest non-postin a mugshot douche we got here....

Terry is another lameass who aint provided a pic...


----------



## Freebird (Jun 20, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Nope, u didnt miss sh!t... Matt is by far the lamest non-postin a mugshot douche we got here....
> .




I have Matt pictured as a nice friendly fellow, greeting the DNC, ACLU MoveOn fundraisers knocking at his door on a Sunday morning.



Something like this?


----------



## Torch (Jun 20, 2009)

Good work on touching up the pictures, now you can see those steely eagle hunter eyes....


----------



## Becca (Jun 21, 2009)

nice.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Les'Bride, your avatar is funny as hell.


----------



## v2 (Jun 29, 2009)

I am first from right


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice...

Here the magnified part of the pic....


----------



## badbear (Jun 29, 2009)

I was looking at the little red thing with the engine at the back thinking where are the wings then only to realise its a freekin auto gyro Doe.


----------



## Becca (Jun 30, 2009)

snafud1 said:


> Les'Bride, your avatar is funny as hell.



Thanks Snafud..I know I can't look at it without giggling.


----------



## fritzie 101 (Jun 30, 2009)

This is me at the Nellis AFB 50th anniversary airshow it's hard to tell but I'm aiming an RPG at the camera.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Les'Bride said:


> Thanks Snafud..I know I can't look at it without giggling.



Everytime I see it I burst out laughing. Wish I had the thought capacity to create something like that.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 30, 2009)

V2, is that the "A Team", Polish version?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 30, 2009)

No matter what country it is, u gotta have a mean ol black man with a mohawk to count as a spin-off of the A-Team...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 30, 2009)

"Ah pity the fooo!!"

Mr. T was pretty cool!


----------



## v2 (Jul 1, 2009)

Njaco said:


> V2, is that the "A Team", Polish version?



it is polish remake


----------



## Becca (Jul 7, 2009)

fritzie 101 said:


> This is me at the Nellis AFB 50th anniversary airshow it's hard to tell but I'm aiming an RPG at the camera.



HEY, no fair. We didn't get to play with the RPG's at the airshow @ Keesler!!


----------



## badbear (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice jet flyboy .BB


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 23, 2009)

after much smile and looking at this thread i figured i would also post me among all the others

well..here is me..doing what i like best..restoring german aircrafts..and also one of me wearing what i like best.. lol

the last one is from a movie where i was a extra..hehe


----------



## Njaco (Jul 25, 2009)

Great pic of you in that Ju 88!! (_that is a Ju 88, right_?)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2009)

Yep!...it's a Ju88 alright...lucky [email protected]!

...great shot though..pity Gutt is blocking all those lovely details...


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 25, 2009)

sorry wayne..here is a picture without that nerd blocking all the details..


----------



## ccheese (Jul 25, 2009)

Here's a recent pic of me and Edna Mae, taken at a Masonic Lodge. As you can see, I've lost weight
due to my recent illness.

Charles


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 26, 2009)

You still look like you're full of p*** and vinegar. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2009)

Both of you looking good up there Charles!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 26, 2009)

Great shot Charles, but what I wanna see is a pic of u with ur funny little fez hat on.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 26, 2009)

And what is that on the front of ur jacket???


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2009)

Junkers88A1 said:


> sorry wayne..here is a picture without that nerd blocking all the details..



Thanks mate!  .....who was that nerd anyways.......just kidding!

...and great shot of you and Edna Mae, Charles!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2009)

With all here Charles. A great picture of Edna Mae and You


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Junkers88A1 said:


> ..and also one of me wearing what i like best..


You don't have any relatives in high office in Romania, do you?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 26, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> You don't have any relatives in high office in Romania, do you?


LOL Colin!!

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 26, 2009)

great picture of you charles but i also want to know what medals you ahve there on the chest 

and that nerd in the 88 cockpit is just a stupid guy who work on that 88 and get in the way all the time.. hehe

managed to get another good shot today as the nerd was this time behind the camera and not up front .. 
( its hard to do two things at once,,beeing in front of the camera and also on the back..hehe )
but as you see the grip and the rudderpedals are in now 

 and sorry..no relatives in romania ( atleast what i know .. hehe )


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 26, 2009)

1.: Christmas - all dressed up for the occasion. That was 20 punds ago, I've lost weight since then.

2.: Posing with my buddy's old beemer, a BMW R 1150 RT.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 26, 2009)

Last winter at the Three Brother Falls - just downstream from my cabin in the bush ... 2 hours and a bit northeast of Toronto


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 26, 2009)

nice pics folks 

a few more of that Junkers nerd..so i decide that by now you can choose the one you find sutable for your acrhive 

1 flying the 52 ( play.hehe ) brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
2 santas helper..drobbing bombs down the chimeney of bad boys
3 and 4..doing 88 work..now about the jacket,,during WW2 the svastikas was "killmarks" on mine its luftwaffe plane i have lifted up ( salvaged )
each bombmissionon min is a mission flown in a military plane ( need to add more bombes on it soon to uptade it )
about the tank is from i drove the Panhter so my nerdjacket ofthen used on airshows and stuff..and its sure raise comments hehe


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow, BB, some reason I expected you to be armed with a panzerfaust or something  , Great shot on the bike!

Dam Junkers, that's such a cool idea with the jacket.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks

glad you liked it..i need to sit down one day and paint one more bombs  i think everyone should have one of those 
great way to log flights..just like they did in the old days


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 26, 2009)

I was expecting her with a weapon myself. Lookin' good BB. 


88, you have got the best job of all. i envy you.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 27, 2009)

snafud1 said:


> 88, you have got the best job of all. i envy you.



snafud, you beat me to it!!! Love to have that job!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2009)

Great shots everybody! For being a "nerd", that fella has some seriously cool "toys" to play with....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2009)

A well trained nerd....he seems to get into some pretty cool pics....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice pics everyone!


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 28, 2009)

michaelmaltby said:


> Last winter at the Three Brother Falls - just downstream from my cabin in the bush ... 2 hours and a bit northeast of Toronto


Dude
that's I-could-get-killed-and-eaten-by-a-gigantic-grizzly-bear-any-minute country - and you've got a cabin in the bush?!? 

Do you sleep with an elephant gun?


----------



## ccheese (Jul 28, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Great shot Charles, but what I wanna see is a pic of u with ur funny little fez hat on.....






lesofprimus said:


> And what is that on the front of ur jacket???



Dan: I do not own a Fez. That's for the members of the Shrine, and I am not a member.

The pin on my jacket is called a "Past Patron's Jewel". Each male member of the OES gets a jewel
upon successful completion of his year as "Worthy Patron". Has gets a bar for any additional times.
I have a jewel with four bars

I'll have to find a pic of me NOT in a tuxedo !!!

Charles


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Njaco said:


> snafud, you beat me to it!!! Love to have that job!



And I even went to school for aviation maintenance. Got my CoC's but never came up with the money to take my FAA exams. Then life intervened.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2009)

snafud1 said:


> ....Then life intervened.




They ought to have a law against that!


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 29, 2009)

You'd think. Oh well, most restoration projects are volutary , but not all. And my race cars keep me busy enough.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys  one thing is sure.. i never thought any forum could be like this.. there is NOT another site that actually makes one feel so welcome and also appriciated ! and also glad you like me pictures. i must say..right back at you ! i love all pics and topics in here !
I have treid several other sites and the attitude i get is " we know better so who do you think you are..get of our website ". only another Forum has actually made me feel welcome and that is LSP ( large scale plane modeling ) .. but again..that site limits itself.. this site is just awsome and one cal really be free with all avayion topics and other fun topics. 
to all of you out there ( in here )
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK

best wishes from the norwegian nerd  hehe


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 30, 2009)

Those are some nice photos of you, BB!

And Charles sure looks sharp in that tux!

But I want to work where Junkers works...I mean, dang...all I deal with all day long is law enforcement fire vehicles which is pretty boring, really. I'd volunteer to sweep the shop empty trash cans if it meant I could be around that operation!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 30, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> And Charles sure looks sharp in that tux!




GG: I wear a tux so often I own three of them. Plus a collection of cummerbunds and bow ties... all colors.
You should see the white dinner jacket !! 

Charles


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 30, 2009)

"... I-could-get-killed-and-eaten-by-a-gigantic-grizzly-bear-any-minute country.." 

That would be British Columbia and Alberta, Colin1. Black bears are what we have plenty of .... not to be encouraged but the do enjoy the bird feeders.

I keep a marlin 30 cal and a shotgun, but the only gun under my bed is a single shot 22


----------



## ccheese (Aug 23, 2009)

We had a picnic at a friends house and someone took a pic of me. Can you believe it, I'm not in a tux !!!

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Aug 23, 2009)

I like the tuxes - James Bond and all!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 23, 2009)

ccheese said:


> ...You should see the white dinner jacket !!





ccheese said:


> We had a picnic at a friends house and someone took a pic of me. Can you believe it, I'm not in a tux !!!
> 
> Charles


Sooo...that's not your white dinner jacket?


----------



## ccheese (Aug 24, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Sooo...that's not your white dinner jacket?



Nope.... had on a T-shirt and shorts....

Yes... those are my legs..... I'm not riding on the back of a chicken !!

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2009)

LOL


----------



## v2 (Aug 31, 2009)

with my wife...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 31, 2009)

V2... where was that pic taken ?? 

Charles


----------



## v2 (Aug 31, 2009)

ccheese said:


> V2... where was that pic taken ??
> 
> Charles



The Côte d'Azur- Nice....


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice to meet you v2.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2009)

Page 46 of this thread is the funniest thing ever!


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Here is a fairly current picture of Angie, Conner, and I at Conner's 1st birthday party.


----------



## drgondog (Sep 2, 2009)

Facebook Pic


----------



## drgondog (Sep 2, 2009)

picture of other family member playing in our east pasture - taken at 1 with canon 2.5mp - wish I had a better camera with me..


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Very elegant pic there dragondog. Does this mean the rest of us have to dress up now.


----------



## drgondog (Sep 3, 2009)

Like the lovely Tamara as she races across the pasture? Be my guest...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 3, 2009)

Holy humongous picture Batman.....

Lemme resize that sucker......


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 3, 2009)

And a great shot it is indeed Bill...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2009)

Excellent pics Bill and Bryon!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 8, 2009)

Well here is B-17.... 

Mods I am sorry in advance if the number of members on the forum goes down.

*ANY MEMBERS WITH WEAK HEARTS LOOK AWAY NOW! *


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2009)

Do you mean the heart attack ?


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh, sorry Wojtek! 

Let me fix my post


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2009)

That's better. Well done.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you I knew it!.... If anyone wants to see the beast.... Look at the page before this...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 8, 2009)

Just kiddin' man, cool mugshot!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks !!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 9, 2009)

I been avoiding it but here goes...
I have been here 6 months today.
A picture of me at the Camarillo airshow.


*focus on the plane in the background* 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> I been avoiding it but here goes...
> I have been here 6 months today.
> A picture of me at the Camarillo airshow.
> 
> ...



Sh!t, I did check out the Zero first!......sorry Wheels....Ok back on track now...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 9, 2009)

LMAO, I did too, only cause Ive seen it in many of Erics pics.....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 9, 2009)

drgondog said:


> Facebook Pic



Love that tux !! I think a tux makes the man...

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Sep 9, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Well here is B-17....
> 
> Mods I am sorry in advance if the number of members on the forum goes down.
> 
> *ANY MEMBERS WITH WEAK HEARTS LOOK AWAY NOW! *



This lad needs a hairdcut !!!

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2009)

ccheese said:


> This lad needs a hairdcut !!!
> 
> Charles



So do I.....time for an appointment!


----------



## A4K (Sep 10, 2009)

...for me too...!


----------



## sunny91 (Sep 10, 2009)

Me and my wife..

Sunny


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 10, 2009)

Charles said:


> This lad needs a hairdcut !!!





Wayne said:


> So do I.....time for an appointment!


I havent had my hair cut in years...........

Great pic Sunny.....


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2009)

Barber's shop is next door to the Guard House......line up now!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 10, 2009)

Pffft, u can have my hair when u cut it off my cold, lifeless head Mr. Fox.........


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2009)

My hair isn't going anywhere Charles


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 10, 2009)

sunny91 said:


> Me and my wife..


Nice to meet you and the good lady Sunny

What Canadian garden is complete without a maple?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 10, 2009)

And wheres ur pic Colin????


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 10, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> And wheres ur pic Colin????


Don't worry
I'm working on getting a camera


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 10, 2009)

No worries man, just curious....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice shots guys. I need to get an updated pics of myself up here.


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 14, 2009)

Here is me, my wife and little girl having some fun.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2009)

Good shots Beau, alot of fun there... Ur baby girl is adorable man...


----------



## imalko (Sep 14, 2009)

Wild wild west... 

Great pictures there. You have beautiful little girl.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 14, 2009)

Great pix, BP...your daughter is definately a cutie!


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Great pics! Are ya a wild west re-enactor by chance?


----------



## imalko (Sep 15, 2009)

Okay, here's one from the recent airshow next to the Eurofighter Typhoon...


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Great shot imalko!


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 15, 2009)

snafud1 said:


> Great pics! Are ya a wild west re-enactor by chance?



Lol, naw, we just went to one of those photos places that does western pictures. We just wanted to have a good time and did. Glad you like the pictures.


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 15, 2009)

That's cool. Looks like you have a lot of fun with your family. That's great to see.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 16, 2009)

Great pics Beau and imalko!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 20, 2009)

Been a while since I tried to break my camera so I figured before anyone complained I'd post a couple. Now they will have reason to complain.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice pics Aaron!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks VB. Amazingly, the camera still works, who knew?


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Great pics ABW!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2009)

great pics Guys! wouldn't mind getting up close and personal with a P-51!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 29, 2009)

You look right at home in that T-34, Aaron.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, it did feel pretty good Eric.


----------



## Amsel (Nov 15, 2009)

An updated photo.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's an old one from '07 - me trying out a friend's BMW R90/6 from '74 - shot at Langelinie, Copenhagen:


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 18, 2009)

Can't see all of your mug but it looks like your having a lot of fun.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2009)

BB, that's the way I always picture you!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 19, 2009)

You can see the smile on your face in your eyes BB.


Wheels


----------



## sabrina (Nov 19, 2009)

My friend has been bugging me to take a current picture of me, and all I had on here was me in an aircraft, so....I let her.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2009)

Well, well...aren't you a cute wee bugger!  

Need to get an up to date pic as well....

But to do that I need a shave, haircut, clean out empty Guinness kegs, whisky, gin, rum, tequila and vodka bottles....besides, I look my best and most at home in the pub!


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 19, 2009)

sabrina said:


> My friend has been bugging me to take a current picture of me, and all I had on here was me in an aircraft, so....I let her.



Why hullo, you're looking great there!   



Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Can't see all of your mug but it looks like your having a lot of fun.



I sure was. That old bike is a dream of mine.
"Max" is its name. The only slightly creepy thing about it, is that it doesn't _brake _- it stops _slowly_. Takes some getting used to no ABS.  



vikingBerserker said:


> BB, that's the way I always picture you!



I _wonder _why...  



wheelsup_cavu said:


> You can see the smile on your face in your eyes BB.
> Wheels



Believe me, that smile was going from ear to ear. 
Dang, it was just before the corners of my mouth met up at the back of my neck!


----------



## A4K (Nov 19, 2009)

...with Jan, Sabrina!


(clashed with BB! Great pic - love that look in your eyes! Shows how much you love your bikes!)


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Well, well...aren't you a cute wee bugger!


You silver-tongued devil you


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 19, 2009)

BB, good photo! You definately look like you are at home in your element!

Sabrina, thank your friend for me! That's a great picture of you!

And Lucky, after that description, I doubt a photo could do any better


----------



## sabrina (Nov 19, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Need to get an up to date pic as well....
> 
> But to do that I need a shave, haircut, clean out empty Guinness kegs, whisky, gin, rum, tequila and vodka bottles....besides, I look my best and most at home in the pub!




Lookin' forward to seeing that pic.


----------



## A4K (Nov 19, 2009)

sabrina said:


> Lookin' forward to seeing that pic.



I'm not..have you SEEN this guy?? 

(..says me, who hasn't stuck his own mug in her yet, he he!)


----------



## sabrina (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah, what are YOU hiding?


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 19, 2009)

sabrina said:


> Yeah, what are YOU hiding?



Are you _absolutely _positive that you _want _to know???  
I'm not.


----------



## sabrina (Nov 19, 2009)

NO.  But then again, I'm intrigued by the anomalies of this world.


----------



## A4K (Nov 19, 2009)

You really DON'T want to know! Seen the film 'Gremlins?' - that's me in the morning...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 19, 2009)

Pic of my son Max and I from the other weekend at an R/C Fly Day......


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2009)

Have already a pic in here somewhere.....but the bast.....I mean fellas spotted an empty Smirnoff bottle in the backgrond!


----------



## A4K (Nov 19, 2009)

Just the one Smirnoff, Jan?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice one Dan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2009)

Here's a recent pic of me, taken about 39 years 30+ weeks ago, recent if I was tree!


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 19, 2009)

No liquor bottle in that pic!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2009)

It's under the blanket....


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Well, you have to be prepared.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Figured I'd better post a picture. This is a picture of me and a couple buddies at a Traditional Archery 3D shoot a couple years ago. I'm the guy to the far right.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2009)

*First to hit the dog wins, ok?*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Please no comments on the poor shooting. Those shots were taken while sitting on a 55 gallon drum that was hanging on a rope. Had to get you balance and take a quick shot before you tipped. All three of us hit the target, the guy in the middle Buddies girlfriend took the picture and she was giggling the whole time.

The target has been nicknamed "the peeing bear" as that is what it looks like from behind


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 19, 2009)

_JAN AGE 5_


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hmm, he looks familiar.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 19, 2009)

A face only a Mother could love, if she was blind in one eye and couldn't see out of the other one. As BB King sang in one of his classics "Nobody loves me but my Mother, and she could be jiving too" !!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 19, 2009)

That is hilarious Harrison. I only wish I'd have thought of that.


----------



## sabrina (Nov 19, 2009)

Um...B-17, that could definitely cost me some sleep tonight.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 19, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Here's a recent pic of me, taken about 39 years 30+ weeks ago, recent if I was tree!



Aaawwwww cuuuuuuuuute...and with tiny little bears on the sheets, eating ice cream and honey...*melts* 
What the heck went wrong???


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 19, 2009)

sabrina said:


> Um...B-17, that could definitely cost me some sleep tonight.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2009)

LMAO


----------



## snafud1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Sabrina......WOW!



Jan......another way to get the women to like you? (jk)


B-17 Eng., WAAAAAYy to much time on your hands.(but hillarious)


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2009)

Too much Guinness and whisky at an early age....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2009)

Is that even possible????


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2009)

Well I figured I should post up a new one, so here goes. This was taken in Berchtesgaden last week. Pics of the area are about to be posted as well.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 20, 2009)

snafud1 said:


> Sabrina......WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries! I found it on the internet.


----------



## sabrina (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice picture, DerAdler. The backdrop is amazing. 

And thanks for all the compliments, guys/gals.


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 20, 2009)

sabrina said:


> Nice picture, DerAdler. The backdrop is amazing.
> 
> And thanks for all the compliments, guys/gals.



Definitely better than looking at most of the mugshots on here!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey! I think I'm very Handsome! 

Just kiddin'


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> Definitely better than looking at most of the mugshots on here!



No doubt about that. I would post a picture of me from the front on the forum, but as I've stated before I can't afford to have my camera break and all the forum members would be upset with me when thier monitors all cracked when the picture came up!!!


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 20, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Hey! I think I'm very Handsome!
> 
> Just kiddin'



My mom said I was cute, when i was little!


----------



## sabrina (Nov 20, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> Definitely better than looking at most of the mugshots on here!



....like that means anything.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 20, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> My mom said I was cute, when i was little!



 Whatever makes me feel better, right?


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 22, 2009)

That's correct B-17!


----------



## rochie (Nov 27, 2009)

cant belive a mod hasn't put this in here yet !

here's me christmas night last year whilst at work


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2009)

rochie said:


> cant belive a mod hasn't put this in here yet !
> 
> here's me christmas night last year whilst at work


I remember that, total classic and shows the real spirit of the season!


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 27, 2009)

It's amazing how much alcohol appears in photos with me....


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2009)

Is that the last meeting Mate?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2009)

Rochie, I've been looking for that!!!!! I want to make a Xmas siggy for you!!!!!!


hehehehehehhe


----------



## rochie (Nov 29, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Rochie, I've been looking for that!!!!! I want to make a Xmas siggy for you!!!!!!
> 
> 
> hehehehehehhe



 "runs for cover"


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 29, 2009)

C'mon NJ, let's see what you had in mind.


----------



## Redbeard (Dec 2, 2009)

I guess I should post this UGLY MUG, but remember this, beer makes it look better....


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 2, 2009)

Redbeard said:


> I guess I should post this UGLY MUG, but remember this, beer makes it look better....



There is NOT enough beer...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 2, 2009)

Finally get a shot of ol' Redbeard himself....

With u standin next to it, that 30mm looks even sexier...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2009)

everybody like what I did with Rochie's pic?


----------



## Becca (Dec 2, 2009)

AWESOME Christmas [email protected]!!  Great job. 

I LOVE that picture, Rochie. I snicker every time I see it. Sums up the season nicely.


----------



## Redbeard (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, I finally exposed myself. And the good thing is this time, I won't get arrested for it.............hahahaha


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2009)

great pic....next time stand 4 steps to your left!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 3, 2009)

Njaco said:


> everybody like what I did with Rochie's pic?



It was hilarious Chris


----------



## evangilder (Dec 3, 2009)

Here is what I look like in the second hour in a a T-6. My butt was killing me.


----------



## rochie (Dec 3, 2009)

great pic Eric


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice pic!

What's up with the T6 behind you in LW colours? Bad enough the try to make em look like zeros!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 3, 2009)

It's part of the Condor Squadron in Van Nuys. They perform mock dogfights and you can't have American planes shooting down other American planes, so they have some in Luftwaffe colors. Oddly enough, it's the Luftwaffe ones that have the smoke.


----------



## Redbeard (Dec 4, 2009)

does anyone know where to view the mug shots album??


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 4, 2009)

Redbeard said:


> does anyone know where to view the mug shots album??



I think this is it.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/new-updated-member-mugshot-gallery-14004.html


Wheels


----------



## Redbeard (Dec 4, 2009)

I posted one at the near end of the thread but wasn't in time I guess. I'll try again.


----------



## Redbeard (Dec 4, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> I think this is it.
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/new-updated-member-mugshot-gallery-14004.html
> 
> 
> Wheels



thanks for the info, it looks great. Don't think I got mine posted in time so I tried again.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 4, 2009)

Redbeard said:


> ...Don't think I got mine posted in time so I tried again.


You're ok, man...LesOfPrimus updates the mugshot gallery when he gets a chance...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2009)

I get all the new pics set up this weekend guys.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2009)

...that's some scary sh!t Eric....


----------



## Jan7 (Dec 8, 2009)

Recent photo of me........


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Cool avatar you got there!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 19, 2010)

Hmmm... thinking of whether to revive this thread or not....


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 19, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Hmmm... thinking of whether to revive this thread or not....


Aaaaaaarrgghhh! Yeeeuuwwww! Jeeezuz dude, I just ate!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 19, 2010)

ooohhhhh.....aaahhhhhh.....iiimmmmm.....iiiccckkkkk.....I get hives just looking at wicker!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 19, 2010)

Where's your mug Colin?


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll get a camera this year
I should warn you that I've been compared to George Clooney and Brad Pitt...

...unfortunately the comparison revealed that I look nothing like either of them but if you ask me, that's just nit-picking.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 19, 2010)

Should be a good one. 

Notice I am using the term 'good' loosely. hehehe


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 19, 2010)

VERY loosely.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 19, 2010)

hehhehe


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2010)

How about a haircut Harrison...... might not bump into any doors.....maybe?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 21, 2010)

When I get my hair cut it's not even really near short....


----------



## Heinz (Jan 21, 2010)

Eh thats nothing, my hair's long but Im allowed, Im a rock star. 8)


----------



## A4K (Jan 21, 2010)

Alex...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> How about a haircut Harrison......




I have thought exactly the same. The kind of head-dress can disturb you at modelling, I'm afraid.Undoubtedly a limited visibility forward has an huge influence on that.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 21, 2010)

Alex 

headdress?  That's no wig.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 22, 2010)

Is that a pic of Harrison, or a sheepdog?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Is that a pic of Harrison, or a sheepdog?



Jury is still out on that....


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 22, 2010)

Where's this pic of Harrison everyone's talking about? All I see is a mop..


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 22, 2010)

Heheheh


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey, if Harrison goes to Reading, PA. in June Chris and I can subdue him and mow it off.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh I will be going. And don't try to buzz it off when I'm sleeping! I did that too a friend once... and he was NOT happy.... hahahha


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 23, 2010)

Better that then an eye brow, now that IS funny!
BTW Aaron, your avatar reminds me of Whoopi Goldberg


----------



## Njaco (Jan 23, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Hey, if Harrison goes to Reading, PA. in June Chris and I can subdue him and mow it off.



I'll just borrow a pair of dog clippers from the shelter!

I really can't comment as if anybody saw me 20 years ago with my hair.........


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 23, 2010)

Me either some 35 years back, my Dad wouldn't even let me in the house on a visit, being an ex military type, it was only short back and sides.  :


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh dear, Harrison - my hair's shorter than yours!


----------



## Maestro (Jan 23, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I really can't comment as if anybody saw me 20 years ago with my hair.........



Me neither... I used to have them down to my shoulders for about a year... I would have kept them long, but I had to cut them in order to be accepted to the Security College. 

As far as I know, there is only two pictures of me with long hair : one taken by my father and the other on an old ID card.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2010)

I have been growing my hair out since I got out of the Army back in 2006. My hair is now almost to the small of my back. I do get the ends trimmed though. I will cut it eventually though.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 23, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I'll just borrow a pair of dog clippers from the shelter!
> 
> I really can't comment as if anybody saw me 20 years ago with my hair.........



Do you normally get up at 4:23 in the morning for work?  

Because that's when I went to sleep.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 23, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> Better that then an eye brow, now that IS funny!
> BTW Aaron, your avatar reminds me of Whoopi Goldberg



I was thinking more like James Earl Jones.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 23, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Do you normally get up at 4:23 in the morning for work?
> 
> Because that's when I went to sleep.



I had some 'issues' I had to deal with and was awake.  Happens to old people.

I've got tons of pics with my hair from the band days. I think Harrison has seen a few on my Facebook site. I have to keep it short for work now but the minute I retire...........!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 23, 2010)

I can't imagine you NOW with long hair hehehe


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2010)

Ahh to be back in high school. Long hair and a chessy mustache.............

I look back know and wonder, "What the hell was I thinking???"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I've got tons of pics with my hair from the band days. I think Harrison has seen a few on my Facebook site. I have to keep it short for work now but the minute I retire...........!



That was my thought when I got out of the Army. I had long hair before I joined the Army. The whole time I was in I had to have short hair, now I am growing it out. Of course for the right jobs I would cut it again.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 24, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Ahh to be back in high school. Long hair and a chessy mustache.............
> 
> I look back know and wonder, "What the hell was I thinking???"



Yep... I cut my hair now but I still have the cheesy moustache...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2010)

It seems alot of us have the 'hippie' in us. Maybe a thread of Long Hair Freaks!


----------



## Maestro (Jan 24, 2010)

Njaco said:


> It seems alot of us have the 'hippie' in us. Maybe a thread of Long Hair Freaks!



If you want too... But my picture is gonna be pretty small... From my SAAQ ID-card. 

But I'll update my picture for the member mug shot soon... With one I took of myself at the top of the Cathedral St-Paul in London.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 24, 2010)

Long haired hippie freaks???

I resemble that fu*kin remark....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2010)

I use to to.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 25, 2010)

I wonder what it means when one of the few females in here *points at self* probably has got shorter hair than most of the guys...must be the guys there's something funny about, 'coz I'm alright...*turns tail and run like hell!*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Njaco (Jan 25, 2010)

BB, I'm sure its just practicallity. With longer hair, those bike rides may not be so enjoyable! 

besides we're just armchair Vikings!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 25, 2010)

Njaco said:


> BB, I'm sure its just practicallity. With longer hair, those bike rides may not be so enjoyable!
> 
> besides we're just armchair Vikings!



 You're absolutely right about both things. 
A few years ago, I had hair down to my shoulder, and stuffing the bangs into the helmet ever single /¤%% time I had to go, was incredibly annoying - until I had my first drastic haircut
Relief!  

*hands Njaco a tin of spam, pokes earplugs in ears, and watches what happens*


----------



## Njaco (Jan 25, 2010)

spam,spam,spam, Lovely spam, wonderful spam......!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 25, 2010)

*bounces to the rhytm*


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 25, 2010)

Told yas I'd revive the thread


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Next time could you please just do it without scaring the hell out of us?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 26, 2010)

That was good Messy!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 26, 2010)

Lets see your mug Messy   and LIAR!!!! 

Aaron your not making it better


----------



## Njaco (Jan 26, 2010)

watch the name calling, please.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 27, 2010)

Here is the more recent picture I was talking about... Taken in September 2008 in London.

Note : I don't look _that_ weird in real life (look at my other picture, if you don't believe me). I must have had the sun in the eyes or something...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 27, 2010)

Dude, there's a hairy caterpillar on your face!  

Cool mug shot! , I should've taken one in Gettysburg.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 27, 2010)

Njaco said:


> watch the name calling, please.



ok


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 27, 2010)

No worries at all! But, just to keep things fair after me giving Harrison some grief, I'll post a new pic too!
Here's me and my boy a year ago at a wedding.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, you cheated and posted you with your baby, how could I ever trash talk a picture with a baby in it! 





All jokes aside, nice pic!


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I know I cheated, how's this?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 27, 2010)

My eyes!!  


Nice pic!


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> No worries at all! But, just to keep things fair after me giving Harrison some grief, I'll post a new pic too!
> Here's me and my boy a year ago at a wedding.


Cute guy Messy
...and you KNOW it's your boy I'm talkin' about...


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 27, 2010)

No worries Colin. I'm the more ruggedly handsome guy in the photo!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's an updated picture (taken 2-20-2010) of me with my wife Roberta and my Daughter Melissa.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2010)

Good looking family there.


----------



## snafud1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes it is. Nice to meet ya ToughOmbre.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks guys!

TO


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank God she looks like her Mom, that facial hair u got would make her high school life hell...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 21, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Thank God she looks like her Mom, that facial hair u got would make her high school life hell...



Except that now she's in college! 

TO


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 21, 2010)

Even worse then lol...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice photo TO!!!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats the mug I know!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks ABW!

And Chris, you're gonna get to know it a lot better come WW II Weekend in June! 

TO


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's a a pic taken while I was working about 18 months ago. Look guys, NO TUX !!

Hey Becca..... not bad for 76, huh ??

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2010)

ToughOmbre said:


> Here's an updated picture (taken 2-20-2010) of me with my wife Roberta and my Daughter Melissa.
> 
> TO



I've seen that face before..... lemme see......

Charles


----------



## Maestro (Feb 21, 2010)

ccheese said:


> Here's a a pic taken while I was working about 18 months ago. Look guys, NO TUX !!
> 
> Hey Becca..... not bad for 76, huh ??
> 
> Charles



Uh... I always thought you were younger... May be around 40-45.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 21, 2010)

Sharp photo Charles!


----------



## KMeyrick (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey TO
Another gymnast parent here! Here's my girl.
The other one is me (in white), with my dad, my son and my daughter in the Czech republic in August last year. We're at a crash site in Sanov.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 22, 2010)

KMeyrick said:


> Hey TO
> Another gymnast parent here! Here's my girl.
> The other one is me (in white), with my dad, my son and my daughter in the Czech republic in August last year. We're at a crash site in Sanov.



Hey KM

Nice pics!

Damn expensive sport isn't it. My daughter did 13 years of gymnastic training BEFORE her college career started. And that's after sending her two older brothers to college!

What could I have possibly done with all that $$$$$$$$$!

Here's another pic with her older brother on the left.

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2010)

Haven't posted some in a while so here is two.

First is from Avoriaz this year and the other is from Clay shooting earlier in the year.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 22, 2010)

Cool stuff guys!


----------



## KMeyrick (Feb 22, 2010)

Totally!!! Cassie is going on 9 years of gymnastics and she's only 12!!!!!!!!

Great family shots!


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 22, 2010)

Me and the munchkin


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 22, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Great pics boys!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 23, 2010)

Now thats a great mugshot RA!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 23, 2010)

Beautiful RA!

(your daughter, not you) 

Seriously though, nice pic!

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2010)

Great pics folks!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 23, 2010)

Great photos, guys!


----------



## snafud1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Definitely some great photos!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 24, 2010)

Great photos guys, nice to meet you all


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 24, 2010)

So Vic and snafu, wheres ur mugshots at??? Do I have to contact ur local police departments to get em???


----------



## Njaco (Feb 24, 2010)

Heres my latest with the pre-wife. From her neices birthday party 2 weeks ago.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 24, 2010)

Very nice photo Chris!

Kinda captures the moment well!

TO


----------



## ozhawk40 (Feb 24, 2010)

Well this is me guys doing some hiking/ climbing with my daughter Rach in Oz. Hope to be doing some more of this in Yosemite come May this year.

It's great to see a few faces, cheers 8)

Peter


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 24, 2010)

I've not seen one of Lucky


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2010)

Yup! True, mine are * X*-rated!


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 24, 2010)

X as in x-cellent maybe?


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 24, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Yup! True, mine are * X*-rated!


The lingerie part wouldn't bug me , but you gotta wax man it really must be a pain with the hair growing around the thong


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2010)

Obviously you can see the pic and I can't....


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 24, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> The lingerie part wouldn't bug me , but you gotta wax man it really must be a pain with the hair growing around the thong



Wow, there went my lunch! Thanks PB!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 24, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> Wow, there went my lunch! Thanks PB!



Lunch and the dinner I haven't even eaten yet!!!


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 24, 2010)

Picture this goofy lookin fu*ker in a thong??? No thanks Neil...


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 24, 2010)

...or maybe a mankini???


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 24, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> ...or maybe a mankini???



A mankini to go with a man-purse?

Right...


----------



## Colin1 (Feb 24, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> ...or maybe a mankini???


Hey
my stomach isn't rated for these kind of high-g comments

Ohhh God - I think my lunch just blacked out...


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 24, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Picture this goofy lookin fu*ker in a thong??? No thanks Neil...



your right , that guy looks like he should hanging near a school with candy


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2010)

He does....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2010)

Dam, that's just wrong.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 24, 2010)

Maestro said:


> Uh... I always thought you were younger... May be around 40-45.



Maestro: You're kidding me.... right ??? 

Charles


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 24, 2010)

Dang....Lucky looks like that dude from the first Matrix movie, Cypher.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 24, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> So Vic and snafu, wheres ur mugshots at??? Do I have to contact ur local police departments to get em???



Can't say about Vic but you must have missed Snafu's post in June.
Post ur Pic for Our New Member Mug Shot Album.... - Page 123 - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums


Wheels


----------



## Pong (Feb 25, 2010)

Great pics, been laughing my a** off over the next seven pages. *Wipes spilled water on monitor*


----------



## Maestro (Feb 25, 2010)

ccheese said:


> Maestro: You're kidding me.... right ???
> 
> Charles



Nope... I really thought you were in your 40s... Until you posted that picture, of course.


----------



## Maglar (Mar 19, 2010)

This threads just too funny... Revival!

Me all dressed up for a modeling session.. (pun? )


----------



## Njaco (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, Mag.........................................


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't do photos but it seems the Google Streetview car had a different idea. So that's me crouching down by my mate's car. In the foreground is my old Golf GTI, broken down for the 24546th time


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 21, 2010)

Thats awesome.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 21, 2010)

Same car captured a guy one street over from me, coming down his driveway. I had to look up his address, because his mail occasionally ends up in my mailbox, for some reason.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 22, 2010)

Me prepairing to do some "painting" on Merlin's Magic. Well, it is a planning environment! cheers, Bill


----------



## Njaco (Mar 22, 2010)

I think you mean 'playing' enviornment!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 23, 2010)

No, I did mean planning. $.5 hours, 7 K's, time enough for planning, and swearing, and jumping up and down......... and! then drinking! chirs, Bull


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 30, 2010)

Shot tonight by biker buddy Jørn, who just recently bought himself a Nikon Coolpix S800.  
Incredibly annoying, since he can now retaliate by shooting back at me, whenever I go photo-bananas. 






Teasing the photographer, with - from left to right - William, Poul and Windy (beemer) in the background.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 31, 2010)

A much needed rest after wandering the pyramids in Giza and Memphis most of the day. Hot thirsty work, but not a beer in sight.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 31, 2010)

Great shots folks!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Messy1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Vic, do you have anymore pics of the pyramids?


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2010)

With Aaron...great shots!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 2, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> Vic, do you have anymore pics of the pyramids?



Sure have and am running a photo show on my 'Vic's Pics' thread, check it out.

 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/vics-pics-21143-5.html


----------



## Messy1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank you kindly sir. I have always wanted to visit Egypt and see the pyramids. It amazes me that they are still discovering lost tombs after all these years, and other discoveries too.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 10, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Picture this goofy lookin fu*ker in a thong??? No thanks Neil...



The first post on this thread I bump into after absenting for abut two years and You made me LOL.... Oh, Dan!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2010)

Where have you been Pisis?


----------



## tonyb (Apr 29, 2010)

OK,look out,here comes my ugly mug!






All the aussies here may recognise the racetrack.Yes,it's the startline at Bathurst (home of the 1000km race) and that is my mighty V8 Holden in the pic.Weather was shocking on the drive up and the car got really dirty.I wasn't happy...
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## A4K (Apr 29, 2010)

Great pics everyone!


----------



## Njaco (May 4, 2010)

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 4, 2010)

Very cool NJ but what happened to Matt?


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2010)

Great pic Chris, and with the ex-Duxford P47 too! Is Matt incognito? Ah heck! I can see the replies already..."No, he's in...."


----------



## Njaco (May 4, 2010)

I couldn't find a pic of Matt.


----------



## B-17engineer (May 4, 2010)

Matt well we really arent sure....


----------



## ccheese (May 4, 2010)

Matt is very camera-shy. 

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (May 4, 2010)

[lens cracks]

Not gonna happen gents. Not on the internets.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 5, 2010)

Well, he'd have to be sporting a pair of .45's.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 5, 2010)

I have secretly dug through the secret OSS and NSA Washington State Pictorial Files and have indeed found a pic of Matt aka Matthew Bestiapelosa....

This photo has been certified by all proper authorities as to its authenticity....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Messy1 (May 5, 2010)

Bad images now burned into my brain!!!


----------



## evangilder (May 5, 2010)

AGH! My eyes!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 5, 2010)

Man, that's just disturbing............


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2010)

Yikes!!


----------



## Matt308 (May 5, 2010)

Eff you Les. I would never wear such a pretentious necklace defacing the good Lord.


----------



## Matt308 (May 5, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Well, he'd have to be sporting a pair of .45's.



And a gun too. [badomboomp]

I'm here all night.


----------



## Catch22 (May 5, 2010)

This must be him then.


----------



## Colin1 (May 6, 2010)

Catch22 said:


>


For a SWAT team
or whatever they're called in their country, that's quite a non-uniform range of weapons. If that firefight gets protracted, I hope one of them doesn't run out of ammo because his buddy next to him won't be any help.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 6, 2010)

Heh. I love the guy on the far right....nice cammo job, really makes it hard to be seen. Except for the bright yellow-blue backpack...urban cammo, I guess?


----------



## Njaco (May 6, 2010)

He's gonna blend in with the awning in the back. And the others are gonna blend in with the white buildings.....oh, wait....

A Laton Border patrol?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2010)

2 from my Graduation yesterday (BSc Hons 2:1 Human Biology from St Andrews University).


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> 2 from my Graduation yesterday


Good Lord man! You're wearing a dress!

Congrats on the grade fella, good result 8)

That's not the Students Union behind you, is it?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> Good Lord man! You're wearing a dress!



I have one so I thought I should wear it.



Colin1 said:


> That's not the Students Union behind you, is it?



Nah, that is the old castle (it looks better than the actual student Union). St Andrews Castle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Congratulations on graduating Gnomey! Great pics!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2010)

Congratulations on the graduation! Nice Kilt, I actually want to buy one.


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 24, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Nice Kilt, I actually want to buy one.


An American in Germany wearing a kilt
you couldn't make that up


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> An American in Germany wearing a kilt
> you couldn't make that up



Actually I do wear one sometimes. A friend of mine is Scottish and he owns a bunch of great kilts. We are all on the same bowling team together, and sometimes where them when we are bowling.


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 24, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Actually I do wear one sometimes... ...and sometimes wear them when we are bowling


Over here
that's called exhibitionism


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 24, 2010)

Ahhh, but the freedom I do miss! 

Congrats Gnomey!

Over here we get diplomas, it looks like they give you guys a bottle of scotch that's packaged in those cardboard tubes. I'm thinking I like your method more -


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 24, 2010)

Congrats Gnomey! I must say though, you look like you're ready to beat someone to death in the first photo!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 24, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> For a SWAT team
> or whatever they're called in their country, that's quite a non-uniform range of weapons. If that firefight gets protracted, I hope one of them doesn't run out of ammo because his buddy next to him won't be any help.



I know, it looks like they went to about 10 different countries and picked one example of one gun.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice Hugh! 

Colin, when are you getting us the pic of you you promised? 

Heres mine from my graduation tonight...... Hairs a bit messy, 98 degree gym, graduation whatever and a hat...

Sorry about the black other people were cut out...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 24, 2010)

Congrat to you too H!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks David!


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice one Harrison and congrats on the graduation.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 24, 2010)

Catch22 said:


> Congrats Gnomey! I must say though, you look like you're ready to beat someone to death in the first photo!



"Anyone feelin lucky today! Try me!"

Thanks Peter!


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 25, 2010)

Congrats Harrison! Enjoy the summer while you can!!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 25, 2010)

Congrats Harry!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice pics, and congrats to both of y'all!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2010)

Congrats, Hugh and Harrison, well done Guys!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2010)

Bl**dy well done guys!  I've worn the kilt a few times as well, want to buy one!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2010)

Congrats to you both, Hugh and Harrison.
Jan in a kilt!!!?? That'll be the tartan for the Ancient Clan Mac Pedersen-Orstrom then?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2010)

that was good....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Congrats Harrison!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2010)

Time to see Jan in a Kilt....me thinks....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 26, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Time to see Jan in a Kilt....me thinks....



Well if you want to go blind......


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Well if you want to go blind......



Strewth...I'm gonna have nightmares.....


----------



## Maestro (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 27, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> 2 from my Graduation yesterday (BSc Hons 2:1 Human Biology from St Andrews University).



Congratulations Hugh, and would that be the family tartan your wearing.



B-17engineer said:


> Heres mine from my graduation tonight...... Hairs a bit messy, 98 degree gym, graduation whatever and a hat...
> 
> Sorry about the black other people were cut out...



Well done to you as well H, your looking quite dapper.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 27, 2010)

Congratulations Hugh and Harrison. Hey, it's H&H incorporated.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry I'm a little late, Congrats to both Hugh and Harrison.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 21, 2010)

The latest - trying biker buddy Erik's Suzuki at Langelinie, Copenhagen.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 21, 2010)

Maria...you're on a Suzuki????

That can't be right...I think it's photoshopped... 

(nice photo of you, by the way )


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 21, 2010)

Sharp photo Maria!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 21, 2010)

Very cool!

You look like your part of the Spetnaz


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Maria...you're on a Suzuki????
> 
> That can't be right...I think it's photoshopped...
> 
> (nice photo of you, by the way )



Yep, thats bordering on blasphemy!!!

Great pic of you though!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 22, 2010)

Maria on a Suzuki????

Suddenly the world feels like it's out of sync.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 22, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Maria...you're on a Suzuki????
> 
> That can't be right...I think it's photoshopped...
> 
> (nice photo of you, by the way )



 Ok I know, but sometimes you've got to try something else, just to realise how lucky you are. 
And thanks GG. 



Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Sharp photo Maria!!



Thanks ABW - photo courtesy of biker buddy Poul. 



B-17engineer said:


> Very cool!
> 
> You look like your part of the Spetnaz



Heheh thanks B-17. Войска специального назначения? ох боже!!  



Njaco said:


> Yep, thats bordering on blasphemy!!!
> 
> Great pic of you though!



I'm sorry, I promise I won't do it again!   *mutters*...it'll be a Honda instead, the next time then! 
And thanks Njaco. 



vikingBerserker said:


> Maria on a Suzuki????
> 
> Suddenly the world feels like it's out of sync.



Sorryyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice one Maria, you look comfortable even though it's a Suzuki


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 22, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Nice one Maria, you look comfortable even though it's a Suzuki



Thanks Vic, the bike was very comfortable, but I must admit that it felt _strange _to be able to reach the ground with _both _feet at the _same _time. Which again made me think that it was a cute _little _bike. 
Funny thing was that the owner (Erik) strongly recommended that I buy a Honda instead, if I ever wanted a jap bike.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm starting a collection to purchase a Harley and send it overseas to Denmark.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh I'm in!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I'm starting a collection to purchase a Harley and send it overseas to Denmark.



You'd probably get it back in unusable peices.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 23, 2010)

That would be one helluva kit to assemble. 
Ah well - I can always sell the parts and go travelling for the money.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 23, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> I can always sell the parts and go travelling for the money.



Smart thinking Maria.......................



............Where would you go.............


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 23, 2010)

Heh. Its a Harley, in Denmark...she could probably scrape up enough to go to the movies or something.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 23, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Heh. Its a Harley, in Denmark...she could probably scrape up enough to go to the movies or something.



Au contraire, mon ami - Harleys are - for a reason that completely eludes me *giggle* - very popular here, together with another thing I don't get: Big old american cars.
So I could prolly make a minor fortune, selling the scraps as spares. 
I think I'd go to Austria and England for a couple of nice holidays.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Njaco (Jul 23, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Au contraire, mon ami - Harleys are - for a reason that completely eludes me *giggle* - very popular here, together with another thing I don't get: Big old american cars.
> So I could prolly make a minor fortune, selling the scraps as spares.
> I think I'd go to Austria and England for a couple of nice holidays.



You sure you are not in Cuba?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 24, 2010)

Njaco said:


> You sure you are not in Cuba?



Pretty sure - the cigars here are horrible.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm in shock! Everything that I've ever believed in has fallen to pieces, world order is no longer existing, the earth is flat and is the centre of universe, up is down and down is up, what is right is wrong and what is wrong is right.... Terry is dating a hippocroccofrog and has a Wildcat collection in the garage, he doesn't drink alcohol....

Nice pic btw Maria!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 24, 2010)

lol thanks Jan.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah....Jan...that bit about Terry not drinking alcohol was a bit over the edge. Totally and completely unbelievable.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah a bit like him not liking those Wild#*t thingys and those Hippo...whatchamacallits...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 27, 2010)

Back to the thread at hand....did some housecleaning this weekend, and I ended up throwing away five boxes of photos, probably a thousand or more rolls of 4x6 prints from the days when I would go out and shoot, experiment with different settings/filters/techniques. Ran into about a dozen or so that I actually kept. So here's a few of me (no, no lampshade pics in this batch. Those were burned.):

1. Hiking in Hawaii, circa '95-'96
2. Electrician, hard at work trying to get a 20 year old motor-generator to work. Again.
3. USS Cavalla (SSN 684) change-of-command/inactivation ceremony
4. Me and fellow EM (Mark Wood) doing some hiking in Japan.
5. Me, more than likely pissing off a lot of Japanese by climbing their statues.
6. Typical of electricians, crawling behind/under things to trace wires. Back then, I was skinny and limber enough to get behind/under/over just about anything. Heard mutters about "Gumby" when they thought I wasn't around.
7. Post-marathon, 2001. Probably closer to a hypoglycemic coma than I ever want to be again.
8. E-div, USS Drum (SSN 677) awards ceremony. I'm the bottom-left guy. Haven't even qualified subs yet.
9. Screwing around with street-art in Hong Kong. Never did get directions from the guy....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2010)

Love the last shot


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2010)

Good shots RA!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 28, 2010)

RA, that first shot looks like Indiana Jones long-lost hapless brother! Great pics.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice pics, RA - thanks for the peek.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 28, 2010)

Njaco said:


> RA, that first shot looks like Indiana Jones long-lost hapless brother! Great pics.



Yeah, I've been called that before....amongst other, not-so-friendly things.


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 29, 2010)

Good stuff there RA!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2010)

A couple of recent shots of me and the pre-wife at a Phillies game 7 July.

and I don't know if this was posted before but here is myself, B-17Engineer and Toughombre at the WWII Weekend at Reading last month(I'm proudly wearing my ww2aircraft.net T-shirt!).


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2010)

The Three Stooges?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 29, 2010)

No! Where's Curly?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2010)

But looking very good.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 29, 2010)

Great shots!


----------



## Maestro (Jul 30, 2010)

Some good shots, pal. Didn't know you were a Phillies fan...


----------



## v2 (Jul 30, 2010)

...with P-11c


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 30, 2010)

v2 said:


> ...with P-11c


That bomb...


*FAIL*


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 30, 2010)

Some great shots guys.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 30, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> That bomb...
> 
> 
> *FAIL*



Why? gained the first kill of WWII.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> No! Where's Curly?



I thought he was the middle one!

Great pics Guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2010)

Cool shot Dominik.  Where is my pic with the P-11c when I need ???????


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Why? gained the first kill of WWII.



 I think he was referring to the massive bomb under the wing. The plane itself was pretty sweet.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 30, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> I thought he was the middle one!
> 
> Great pics Guys!



To bad I have wavy hair ! he he!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok, so it's pre-curly.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Ok, so it's pre-curly.



Yeah...that's it!


----------



## sabrina (Aug 3, 2010)

A new one someone took that's a little more decent. I just wish I had more pics with an airplane in it with me.


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 3, 2010)

sabrina said:


> A new one someone took that's a little more decent. I just wish I had more pics with an airplane in it with me.


We're just glad there's no airplane cluttering up the view...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 3, 2010)

Imagine being drunk in the middle of the woods and having Ninja Sabrina dressed in all black climbing out of a tree you were just sitting under.

I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 3, 2010)

That would be one hell of a situation to find yourself in Matt!


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Imagine being drunk in the middle of the woods and having Ninja Sabrina dressed in all black climbing out of a tree you were just sitting under


I need a lie down, I'll check in later


----------



## sabrina (Aug 3, 2010)

Lol, I'm flattered! Now too bad none of you are single...and if you are you sure as hell aren't eligible!  (sorry, just kidding, love you guys)


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 3, 2010)

sabrina said:


> Lol, I'm flattered! Now too bad none of you are single...and if you are you sure as hell aren't eligible!  (sorry, just kidding, love you guys)


Hey! What about me!
Take an extended vacation. I'm making the spare room down as we speak


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 3, 2010)

sabrina said:


> Lol, I'm flattered! Now too bad none of you are single...and if you are you sure as hell aren't eligible!  (sorry, just kidding, love you guys)



And with one post, she shoots and sends every guy on the forum spiraling down in flames! That may make you the ace of aces!
I must have forgot to check my 6, I never even saw it coming!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 3, 2010)

Not eligible! I'm offended.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2010)

It's all fun and games until you loose a house, 401k, sanity........


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 3, 2010)

VB, not ever having been married I just can't relate.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 3, 2010)

Trust us....you DON'T want to relate. 

That's gotta be some sort of record...several hundred (thousand?) aircraft shot down in one blast. Heck...ninja Sabrina probably only used half of one bullet to do it!  She's gonna have to get a bigger plane just to paint all the kill-marks!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 4, 2010)

...and you blokes think I made that scenario up. 

You all must read "The Guns We Own" thread.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 4, 2010)

sabrina said:


> Lol, I'm flattered! Now too bad none of you are single...and if you are you sure as hell aren't eligible!  (sorry, just kidding, love you guys)



talk about covering your bases!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah....


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Or she is playing hard core hard to get!


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 4, 2010)

She's got a knife that would make Rambo weep and hide his blades in shame....that's about as hard-core hard-to-get as they come!


----------



## sabrina (Aug 5, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> Or she is playing hard core hard to get!



Whatever theory you select to protect your masculine ego is fine by me...


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 5, 2010)

sabrina said:


> Whatever theory you select to protect your masculine ego is fine by me...



Touche!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 5, 2010)

LMAO, nice!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah!.......


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not saying anything.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 6, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> I'm not saying anything.....



Too late.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2010)

Jan with nothing to say....what a crock....


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 7, 2010)

Heh....he must be sober.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 7, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Heh....he must be sober.



To quote Samuel Goldwyn: This can be said with two words: Im Possible!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2010)

Yup! That's it.....I'm sober!





Very much.......




Sober.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 7, 2010)

Do you swear your sober?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2010)

I swear constantly.......


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 7, 2010)

Uh oh...he's drunk 

Take cover!


----------



## sabrina (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh what the hell...I'm game...bring on all the Ninja fun!

I doubt I'll survive, but it'll be a good fight...besides, ya' gotta be doing something worthwhile when your time is up...

And that is a great photo, btw!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 8, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> And with one post, she shoots and sends every guy on the forum spiraling down in flames! That may make you the ace of aces!
> I must have forgot to check my 6, I never even saw it coming!



...of course not...you're male.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 8, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> ...of course not...you're male.



If there ever was a statement so true, it's that one!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 8, 2010)

Is elligible part of England? If so, I might be 'elligible' ! And single. Old, but single ........ Oh! And I still have my own black, Nomex suit ....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Messy1 (Aug 9, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> ...of course not...you're male.



Ha ha! Well played!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 9, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Is elligible part of England? If so, I might be 'elligible' ! And single. Old, but single ........ Oh! And I still have my own black, Nomex suit ....



There's something we don't want to see. That would be a lot worse than a Wildcat.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 9, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> There's something we don't want to see. That would be a lot worse than a Wildcat.



Damn funny!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe we could all learn something from seeing Terry strutting his stuff......in his mating uniform, might have some killer 'moves', this would be purely in educational respect of course!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 9, 2010)

No Jan Terry led his biker group into traffic and paid dearly. I would not want to take lessons.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, I know.....I need a shave!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 9, 2010)

"You feelin lucky today punk!"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2010)

I was thinking something more from De Niro in Taxi Driver: "You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me???"


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 9, 2010)

He looks sad.... more like...

il mio asino Ã¨ guasto y significate che moustache del Luigi non Ã¨ reale?

*TRANSLATION* : My donkey is dead and you mean Luigi's moustache isn't real?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 9, 2010)

I reckon Jan has borrowed those eyes from someone else. They are normally like something found in a road atlas ........


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 10, 2010)

Found the original.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2010)

I thought there would be horns too Harrison....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2010)

So, I don't have the helmet on....._sooorryyy!_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 10, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> I thought there would be horns too Harrison....



I can't see the top of his head! not that I want to...cause god knows why he didnt show it in the first place.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I can't see the top of his head! not that I want to...cause god knows why he didnt show it in the first place.



Well, I'm not saying.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, I'm too tall for the pic...! _DUUH!_


----------



## sabrina (Aug 15, 2010)

No, it's not cut off, that's just because his head stops there where most people have brains.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2010)

New ones... 

2nd one was taken early June...arms better now!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 6, 2010)

New one,

On a gig with my band, last Friday:


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2010)

"Rock the House"


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 6, 2010)

Cool shot Marcel...


----------



## rochie (Sep 6, 2010)

can i have an autograph !!!!!!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks guys, I actually liked that shot. Like a real rock 'n roll band on tour.




rochie said:


> can i have an autograph !!!!!!



Of course 

Meanwhile you'll have to do with another pic of me singing (oh, the horror for the public ) Can anyone guess what song I'm singing. You can make it up from the T-shirt.

And don't worry, it'll be the last pic


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2010)

Cool shots Marcel!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 6, 2010)

Cool Marcel, now all we need is a drummer and a bassist!!!


----------



## v2 (Sep 7, 2010)

Vacation with "Battle of Britain"...


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2010)

Here are some more recent shots of me doing what I love most. In the shot with the orange vest, I had a full access pass that granted me access between the taxiways. That was in the middle of a very crowded show, believe it or not.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 7, 2010)

I wanna see the shot in that 4th pic!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 7, 2010)

Me too!! Neat shots, Eric! 

I shot this one today at the museum, with my phone.
We recently received some furs:
A reindeer coat/anoraq, polar bear pants and seal skin boots for our Greenland exhibit - and of course I had to try on the reindeer coat - the pants and boots are already on place in the exhibit. 
I tell you guys, that coat's WARM, and there were reindeer hair all over the place afterwards. 
The darned reindeer hair is hollow, and so they break easily. But they're also great at keeping you warm in cold weather because of that. 
But okay, the coat's also made for polar weather, temps around -20 to -30 degrees C, and snow storms.
And the clothes are also standard winter uniform/gear for the Sirius patrol in Eastern Greenland, they've got the police authority in that area, which is why we've got these furs on exhibit.
Hm, that reminds me: Gotta get my polar bear claw ready for wear, that's my Good Luck charm, which supposedly gives the wearer the strength and the courage of the polar bear.
So watch out guys! *growls*


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice photo Maria. And Eric, I'm with Chris. I wanna see the fourth shot.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2010)

Neat stuff, Maria. 

Sorry guys, I didn't take a photo with that long lens, that was WAY inside the minimum focus distance. I was just fooling around between airshow acts at Santa Paula and got captured.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 7, 2010)

I kinda figured. It would have been funny though.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow Maria, you look very nice in furs! 


Eric, what's the ink you have on your arm? I can make out what appears to be a furled American flag.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2010)

It's an eagle with the flag behind it, USAF underneath it and a filigree below. I had the lettering done first, then had the rest added by a much better tat artist. Here is a shot of it. I have another on my upper left arm of a scorpion.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice Eric!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 8, 2010)

Dang, Eric....I want a copy of your press-pass!!! I've still got a "student press pass" from my student days (correspondence course) in the New York Institute of Photography...haven't had the nads to try to use it, though.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2010)

Media passes are for each show typically. While I have media credentials with the Atlantic Flyer, I usually need an additional pass to get beyond the crowd line. I have a stack of show passes like that from the last several years, yet each one has a special memory.


----------



## Thebuilderofthings (Nov 15, 2010)

Right! See me and weep! Though I understand pulling nose hairs gets you going just fine too.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Nov 15, 2010)

Moi...


----------



## Timothy (Nov 16, 2010)

Back from the Pyramid brewery the day Ichiro Suzuki got his 200th hit for his 10th year in a row as a Seattle Mariner. They said it's never been done before for that long of period.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2010)

Me, three weeks old!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 18, 2010)

Awww... and with a pacifier dipped in rum. How cute.


----------



## KevinK. (Nov 18, 2010)

Alright, here are 2 of me for the mug shot list.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Awww... and with a pacifier dipped in rum. How cute.



Yup! Sailor Jerry rum or Captain Morgans I think the choices were...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2010)

Could be right bl**dy cranky if they didn't let me sleep it off....that's why I handle booze so well today.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 18, 2010)

Not according to Terry.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2010)

Well, he knows jack sh*t! He falls asleep on the lap or chest of the nearest Judy (read Hippcroccofrog), as soon as he sniff the lid of the strong stuff!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Matt308 (Nov 18, 2010)

Lord have mercy...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 21, 2010)

Lucky 13 - youngest person to join AA.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thought that I'd spread some more laughter here fellas....latest fashion back in the day. Already at very young age I was a 'hip cat' 








Check the name of the studio, where I did my 'modeling'....


----------



## KevinK. (Nov 21, 2010)

Lucky you seemed like such a lovely child.. what happened?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice come-over. You actually were a rather dashing young lad, weren't you?!


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 21, 2010)

I know it's a little old, but it's the only shot I have of me with my namesake.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 26, 2010)

8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2010)

Very cute BB!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 26, 2010)

BB, that's adorable


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2010)

Cute picture BB. 


Wheels


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2010)

BB is a cutie!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> BB is a cutie!!!!


She sure is!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> BB is a cutie!!!!



Was there any doubt?


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 27, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> She sure is!



...and then I grew up. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 27, 2010)

I was going to ask how you stayed looking so young.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 27, 2010)

evangilder said:


> I was going to ask how you stayed looking so young.



Oil of Olay.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 28, 2010)

...and a sturdy clamp in the back of the neck.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2010)

Real nice Maria!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks guys! *curtsies*
Here's one from today.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 8, 2011)

You are still cute.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 8, 2011)

heres one


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 8, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> You are still cute.


 
Thanks Aaron.   



B-17engineer said:


> heres one



Ah yes...and you look good, too.  
Jokes aside, that's a very nice pic Harrison.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 8, 2011)

Jokes aside...so im not good looking? 

I see how it is


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 8, 2011)

B-17engineer said:


> Jokes aside...so im not good looking?
> 
> I see how it is



Oh, you... *rofl*


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 8, 2011)

Not only is she still cute, she's smoking one of General Galland's cigars. She's got the Me 262 parked out of shot.

Moving swiftly on, or to be more accurate, back, here's a distinctly un-cute sight. It appears that 30 years ago I looked suspiciously like Lemmy, but without the warts. The chap on the right is my old friend (but 19 in the photo) Eric.

One of us still has _some_ hair left.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 8, 2011)

Very nice P-51 Harrison!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 8, 2011)

> One of us still has some hair left.



I know how that feels


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 9, 2011)

Maximowitz said:


> Not only is she still cute, she's smoking one of General Galland's cigars. She's got the Me 262 parked out of shot.
> 
> Moving swiftly on, or to be more accurate, back, here's a distinctly un-cute sight. It appears that 30 years ago I looked suspiciously like Lemmy, but without the warts. The chap on the right is my old friend (but 19 in the photo) Eric.
> 
> One of us still has _some_ hair left.


 
1. Shush! Don't TELL all those wingnuts in here about the 262, dammit!!! I'll just have 'em pestering me for detail photos!!! 

2. Looks like you guys had a lot of fun back then.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 10, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> 2. Looks like you guys had a lot of fun back then.



We still do. Just much slower and carefully.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 10, 2011)

C'mon, Maria, you know we'd ultimately choose you over a '262 (after only 20 minutes of deliberation!)!!!! However....since we're probably not going to get the Jehova's Witness "detail photos" of you, I guess we'll settle for closeups of the '262's inner workings and undercarriage.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 15, 2011)

Not sure if I should post these....


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 15, 2011)

You should have gone with your first instinct!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 15, 2011)

*wolf whistles*


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 15, 2011)

Very scary Gary!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 15, 2011)

That was rough....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 15, 2011)

You've gained a little weight there Gary.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2011)

Gary, don't do that - it reminded me of the Hippocroccofrogs in my town !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2011)

may not sleep tonight after that...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Marcel (Jun 17, 2011)

Who's doing the album, now that Dan isn't around anymore?


----------



## woody (Jun 19, 2011)

Okay here iam at the airshow to give you all a laugh.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 20, 2011)

Marcel, I'm tring to put a new one together - or atleast update the old thread.

Gary, what size shovel you use to pick your nose?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 21, 2011)

Njaco said:


> Gary, what size shovel you use to pick your nose?


 
Shovel ?...nah, thats for p*ssies, I use semtex !


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 21, 2011)

Geedee said:


> Shovel ?...nah, thats for p*ssies, I use semtex !



Gary: redefining the phrase "blow your nose", since 1968.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2011)




----------

